# So how was your day?



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2011)

I thought it would be nice if we chatted about our personal lives a little more! I know everybody on Specktra has a passion for all things beauty related!  But what else do you guys like to do in your spare time? Or even at your work?  Share a little snippet of how your day was here!

  	Yesterday was my day off work and i had a pretty lazy day!  It involved cleaning the house, doing some stuff in the garden (i swear all my flowers die on me!) and then i relaxed, played with my kitties and just generally felt lazy!  The highlight of my day was being asked by our neighbours if we could look after their guinea pigs for them next month!  I freaking lofve piggies so this has made me so happy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And for those of you who don't know much about piggies watch this video!
  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ub3sX3praGE


----------



## katred (Mar 24, 2011)

This is a great idea! My day yesterday was fairly uneventful. I got turned down for a job that I was pretty optimistic about, which really sucks. I have to say that March is almost always the worst month of the year for me. This goes back a long time. I just constantly seem to have a particularly rough ride. I'm happy it's almost over. I spent the evening organising my makeup and trying not to get overwhelmed by the cold I'm developing. Ugh. Sorry this is all in one long paragraph, but the site isn't letting me enter a return... Or go back and make changes/ corrections...


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2011)

katred said:


> This is a great idea! My day yesterday was fairly uneventful. I got turned down for a job that I was pretty optimistic about, which really sucks. I have to say that March is almost always the worst month of the year for me. This goes back a long time. I just constantly seem to have a particularly rough ride. I'm happy it's almost over. I spent the evening organising my makeup and trying not to get overwhelmed by the cold I'm developing. Ugh. Sorry this is all in one long paragraph, but the site isn't letting me enter a return... Or go back and make changes/ corrections...


  	oh i am so sorry you are having a touch time right now. on the plus side March is nearly over! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And i hope that you get another job interview soon that you be equally as excited about!  And just keep trying to stay positive. I know it is hard when you are feeling low but things really will get better for you.  And you always have us guys to vent to in the meantime!  Spending the night organising your make up sounds pretty fun to me! sorry about the cold though... lots of chicken soup for you right?! 

  	Oh and I shall message you about the issues you have been having with the site!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 25, 2011)

So overall yesterday was ok for me.  I had something annoying to sort out at work though which put a downer on things.  Sadly I don't feel like I can go into detail because it's an issue with a staff member but it's just upsetting for all of us really.

  	On the plus side when i came home from work our neighbours kitty was playing on the driveway so i stroked her for a bit.  Then i was chatting to our neighbour who said they were thinking of breeding her just once so she could have babies.  I would very much be interested in one of her kittens! she's a lovely looking cat and very sweet but still playful.  Nick just smiled and said maybe.  I have wanted a third kitty for a while now but he keeps saying no! so to upgrade to a maybe is a good thing!

  	I also discovered something else cute! munchkin cats! they are normal cats but with short legs!



  	see! how sweet is that?! and funny! have a great day guys!


----------



## rockin (Mar 25, 2011)

LOL, that looks like a cross between a cat and a dachshund - a kind of 'sausage cat' !  Can't imagine it being able to climb trees very easily with those little legs


----------



## BeckyBenett (Mar 25, 2011)

ooh im sorry to hear abt tt kate. hope things do look up for you. i experienced that myself a few months ago, before i got the job im in now. something else will turn up, dont worry! bt at least u got to organise ur makeup right? i love doing that.. just reshuffling everything.. i feel a little like gollum in lotr and saying "my precious" when i see my makeup all nicely arranged.. haha. is that weird?

  	hah lou that cat looks so adorable! unfortunately, im terrified of cats. i got scratched once when i was really young, and ever since then, i avoid cats and even kittens. i do admire them from afar (esp the cute kittens) bt im just too scared to go near. hah.. quite pathetic for a 22-year-old.

  	well its already friday here in Singapore, so im happy. my work is coming to an end so i get to relax on friday night. my day has been pretty boring bt im hoping to go to the bb counter after work to check out a corrector. i read on this forum tt its pretty gd so i shall check tt out. and maybe the rich lip color l/s are already in so that will be fun!

  	have a great friday girls!


----------



## rockin (Mar 25, 2011)

I avoid cats too, but because I'm allergic to them.  It's dogs that I'm terrified of!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 25, 2011)

rockin said:


> I avoid cats too, but because I'm allergic to them.  It's dogs that I'm terrified of!


  	dogs scare my hubby! he was pushed over by one when he was a kid and has hated them ever since. and sorry you're alergic to kitties! that's a shame! my kitties are my babies and i can't imagine being without them!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 25, 2011)

LMAO! Love the munchkin cats! Sorry to hear you've got no-fun stuff to deal with at work, Lou!  I have a pretty good day yesterday - got one more presentation over and done with and went out for Japanese food with Jerome, but I somehow managed to twist and hurt my knee at the end of the night, so I had to go to bed early with some Tylenol! It's feeling much better this morning, though  My hair cut is later this morning, so I'm excited, and then it's homework for the rest of the day! TGIF, everyone - hope you all have an amazing day!


----------



## katred (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the well-wishes ladies! Yesterday was actually a pretty good day for me. TGE and I got interviewed for a film society newsletter about the movie we made together (not a naughty movie, mind you!) and made arrangements for an opening screening here some time in early May. I'm looking forward to that, because it seems like this has been taking forever... While I'm eager to find a job, I'm also appreciating the time this affords me to work on other things. I've also been able to do more writing than usual, both on my blog and creatively, which always feels good.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 25, 2011)

yay! i am pleased you had a positive day. and if it wasn't a naughty film then what was it about? and that's great about doing more writing and feeling creative! hopefully i will be doing more writing soon!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi gang!  I had a pretty odd day from the start!  I had the oddest dream about being in a mall, mostly dark, all new stores, but all closed because of the economy.  Every store was fully stocked and ready for business, but until things turned around, the place was in darkness!  I also saw thing above the shops instead of a 2nd floor.  Oversized animal statues, a Santa and a sleigh that were animated. I swear...something out of a Tim Burton movie.  It was so twisted.  lol Then I woke up to a swollen eye.  Not makeup. I have a little bit on my lid and it hurts and is itchy so hopefully will calm down by tomorrow. 

  	I spent the day being lazy.  Well, not really. I moved around tarot decks. just sold some and the west coast is coming on for the evening looking things over.  I claimed a drawer in that bureau and started making it my face drawer.  Cramps are setting in, but I got my nails done in Orly Rage ( a metallic pinkish gold colour) and we got the best Chinese take out for supper. The house smells yummy because now I am burning incense and about to watch some Tudors!  Oh, and I am in love with tinted moisturizer!


----------



## katred (Mar 25, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Hi gang!  I had a pretty odd day from the start!  I had the oddest dream about being in a mall, mostly dark, all new stores, but all closed because of the economy.  Every store was fully stocked and ready for business, but until things turned around, the place was in darkness!  I also saw thing above the shops instead of a 2nd floor.  Oversized animal statues, a Santa and a sleigh that were animated. I swear...something out of a Tim Burton movie.  It was so twisted.  lol Then I woke up to a swollen eye.  Not makeup. I have a little bit on my lid and it hurts and is itchy so hopefully will calm down by tomorrow.
> 
> I spent the day being lazy.  Well, not really. I moved around tarot decks. just sold some and the west coast is coming on for the evening looking things over.  I claimed a drawer in that bureau and started making it my face drawer.  Cramps are setting in, but I got my nails done in Orly Rage ( a metallic pinkish gold colour) and we got the best Chinese take out for supper. The house smells yummy because now I am burning incense and about to watch some Tudors!  Oh, and I am in love with tinted moisturizer!


	That is a fascinating dream. I always try to remember mine, but last night I took medication for my cold, which always wipes my memories quite clean. 

  	What kind of Tarot decks do you have? I sort of collect them, although I've had to take a break because I'm running out of places to store them (and because I'd bought so many of the ones I really wanted).


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 26, 2011)

katred said:


> That is a fascinating dream. I always try to remember mine, but last night I took medication for my cold, which always wipes my memories quite clean.
> What kind of Tarot decks do you have? I sort of collect them, although I've had to take a break because I'm running out of places to store them (and because I'd bought so many of the ones I really wanted).


  	oh the film sounds quite entertaining! and i rarely remember my dreams. although the last one i remember was about 3 weeks ago.  I was told i had to kill david arquette but every time i tried he morphed into a leopard. messed up i tell you!

  	i'm at work today and i have to sort out a mistake i made yesterday. i undercharged somebody by £100! so before head office find out i need to get the money off home. i am hoping if i call saying how i'll loose my job if he doesn't pay (that wouldnt happen btw) that he will feel like he has to pay. plus i shall send him some free blu ray discs as a thank you too.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 26, 2011)

Lou~Hoping this link will work, only darn. I don't think it was on sale when we bought it! I will have to check with hubby...he has the receipt.  Anyhow, it is a small navy and white check, down to the knees with a removable hood. I needed something lightweight and fun for this time of year when we start getting lots of showers.  And since it is dark I can wear it again in the late summer when we get them again!  It'll go well with jeans! 

  	http://www.landsend.com/pp/PatternMerriweatherCoat~219222_59.html?bcc=y&action=order_more&sku_0=::VTN&CM_MERCH=IDX_Outerwear-_-Women-_-Regular&origin=index

  	Katred~I had about 600+ decks ranging from every subject under the sun.  Whimsical, dark, Gothic, historical, fairies, gnomes, children, cats, Pagan, Buddhist, Christian, Celtic, everything!  I had a lot of real collector decks too, by Folchi and others, so sold them off as I never used them.  I was afraid to breathe on them.  Here is my present list of decks that I have, now that I have trimmed down considerably, not counting the backups of ones I love the most!  I still have some to get rid of and I think some that never made it on the list! I need to start trimming down the oracle section, which is a pain, because they have super large packaging and take up loads of room. An entire 6 drawer lingerie chest to be exact!

*Tarot Collection*: ~~~
	1JJ Swiss
	Ancestral Path
	Ancient Egyptian
	Ancient Italian
	Animals Divine
	Anna K 2nd edition
	Aquarian
	Archeon
	Arthurian
	Art Nouveau
	Art Nouveau Grand Trumps
	Baroque Bohemian Cats
	Baroque Bohemian Cats Gold
	Bohemian Gothic
	Bohemian Gothic Silver
	Buckland Romani
	Celtic Fairies
	Celtic Wisdom
	Circle of Life
	Dame Fortune
	Deviant Moon
	Druidcraft
	Faerie Tarot
	Fairytale
	Fairy Tale
	Fantastical Creatures
	Fantastic Menagerie
	Favole
	Fenestra
	Fifth Tarot
	Fortuna's Wheel
	Gaian LE
	Gendron
	Genoves
	Gilded
	Goddess
	Goddess (pocket)
	Golden
	Golden Botticelli
	Golden Tarot of Klimt
	Golden Tarot of the Renaissance
	Golden Tarot of the Tsar
	Gothic Vargo
	Greenwood
	Halloween
	Halloween (Tin)
	Hanson Roberts
	Harmonious
	Hezicos
	Hudes
	Infinite Visions
	Jolanda
	Journey to the Orient
	Kitchen Tarot
	Legacy of the Divine (SE)
	Legacy of the Divine (MM)
	Legend
	Llewellyn
	Love Tarot
	Lover's Path
	Maat
	Magical Forest
	Mantegna
	Margarete Peterson
	Marseille Noblet
	Medieval Tarot
	Medieval Enchantment
	Medieval Scapini
	Modern Medieval
	Mona Lisa
	Morgan Greer
	Mystic Dreamer
	Mystic Faerie
	New Palladini
	Nefertari
	Old English
	Old Path
	Osho Zen
	Pagan Cats
	Paulina
	PCS/Waite Commmerative
	Prague
	Quantum
	Rabbit 2nd Ed.
	Renaissance
	Revelations
	Rider-Waite Jubilee Edition #487
	Robin Wood
	Rumi
	Russian St. Petersburg
	Sacred Circle
	Sacred Rose
	Secret Forest
	Shadowscapes
	Ship of Fools
	Sorcerers
	Star Tarot
	Steampunk Tarot
	Steele Wizard
	Sun and Moon Tarot
	Tarot for Cats
	Tarot of the Celtic Fairies
	Tarot of Dreams-Glossy
	Tarot of Dreams-Satin
	Tarot of Dreams-MM
	Tarot of Eden
	Tarot of Jane Austen
	Tarot of the 1001 Nights
	Tarot of the Magical Forest
	Tarot of the Renaissance
	Tarot of the Sidhe (majors)
	Tarot of the Sweet Twilight
	Tarot of Trees
	Tarot of Vampyres
	Touchstone (LE)
	Touchstone (MM)
	Transformational
	Universal Fantasy
	Victoria Regina
	Victorian Romantic
	Victorian Romantic Gold Edition
	Visconti Gold (LS)
	Visconti Grand Trumps
	Vision Quest
	Waking the Wild Spirit
	Whimsical
	Witchy
	Wizards Tarot

	Other:
	Affirmations for the Everyday Goddess
	Alice in Wonderland playing cards
	Ancient Feminine Wisdom
	Angel Oracle
	Angels and Madonnas
	Angel Therapy
	Animal Spirits Knowledge Cards
	Anubis Oracle
	Archangel Oracle
	Archangel Oracle
	Art Nouveau Oracle
	Ascended Masters
	Astrological Oracle
	Bach Floral Oracle
	Bird Cards
	Bird Signs
	Brittas Wahrsagekarten Lenormand
	Cards of Nostradamus
	Celtic Shaman Pack
	Celtic Tree Oracle
	Daily Guidance from your Angels
	Dreaming in Color Luman
	Druid Animal Oracle
	Druid Plant Oracle
	Enchanted Oracle
	Every Day Oracle
	Faerie Wisdom
	Fairy Ring
	Fairy Oracle
	Fairy Pack
	Froud's Faeries
	Gentle Wisdom of the Faerie Realm
	Goddess Oracle
	Goddess Guidance Oracle
	Goddess Knowledge Cards
	Good Witch Bad Witch Oracle
	Green Man Tree Oracle
	Gypsy Witch
	Haindl Rune Oracle
	Healing with the Angels
	Healing with the Faeries
	Heart of the Faerie
	Jeu de La Fortune
	Le Jeu du Destin Antique
	Les Vieux Jours Lenormand
	Little Czech Oracle
	Lovers Oracle
	Madame Endora
	Madame Lenormand
	Magical Messages from the Fairies
	Mystical Lenormand
	Marchen Tarot
	Marseille Oracle
	Medicine Cards
	Melissa Lenormand
	Messages of Life
	Messages of Light
	Mother's Wisdom
	Mythic Oracle
	Ogham Celtic Oracle
	Oracle of the Dragonfae
	Oracle of the Goddess
	Oracle of the Grail Code
	Paracelsus Oracle
	Playing Card Oracle
	Psycards
	Rune Cards
	Saints Oracle
	Saints and Angels
	Secret World of Crystals
	Shaman's Oracle
	Sibilla Oracle
	Soul Cards 1
	Soul Cards 2
	Spirit of the Wheel
	StoryWorld-Basic
	StoryWorld-Animal Tales
	StoryWorld-Faeries
	StoryWorld-Quests and Adventures
	StoryWorld-Stories of the Sea
	StoryWorld-Christmas Tales
	StoryWorld-Tales from the Haunted House
	Tao Oracle
	Victorian Flower Oracle
	We Are One
	Well-Worn Path/Hidden Path
	Wiccan Cards
	Wild Wisdom of the Faery
	Wisdom of Avalon
	Wisdom of the Hidden Realms
	Witches Runes


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh the coat is super cute! and the link worked! i love that little checker print! very nice for spring time. i'm not sure what type of coat i want yet. but a hood is a must because we get lots of april showers here!! and holy cow you have one massive tarrot collection! i'm impressed! and i can also see why it takes up so much space in your home!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks!  Yes, the hood is awesome, but it also snaps off, so I can wear it all either way. I really like the look!  Of course, here it is, a few days after I bought it and now it is on sale. Doesn't that figure?

  	I am soooo mad. My sister drives me insane. She is 3 years older than me and gets all super preachy and "holier than thou" towards people. All our family gatherings are full of her acting this way and boasting about what a great Catholic she is.  I want to barf because she hasn't an ounce of charity in her.  Well, she just flipped out on FB scolding me for not fasting during Lent so I removed her from my account and wrote a letter to both her and my parents explaining why and that I don't ever want to hear her preach at me again.  I then continued to mention that now her children are 18 years old and over the weird little Christmas gift exchange is over, too.  She wants expensive things, she gives us candy or fruitbread that she baked.  Ugh!  This has been coming to a head for about, oh, 40 years?  lol  And I know once my parents pass I will never see her again. In fact I dropped over my parents house two nights ago to check up on them as we came home from the mall and my mother complained at how they never hear from her.  She lives one town over and has never visited, never called me up on the phone (in 19 years!) and is always telling people what to do. Finally I have broken with her and life will be so much more peaceful.  My nephews are adults now. It is up to them what they want to do.  Luckily I have a slew of nieces and nephews on the other side, as well.  And we all agreed to stop gift giving at age 13.  There are just too many of us. 

  	Why are some people so narrow minded?  She has always thought everyone should be just like her, and she is the last person I would consider a role model, next to tyrants.  Grrr...


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 26, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Thanks!  Yes, the hood is awesome, but it also snaps off, so I can wear it all either way. I really like the look!  Of course, here it is, a few days after I bought it and now it is on sale. Doesn't that figure?
> 
> I am soooo mad. My sister drives me insane. She is 3 years older than me and gets all super preachy and "holier than thou" towards people. All our family gatherings are full of her acting this way and boasting about what a great Catholic she is.  I want to barf because she hasn't an ounce of charity in her.  Well, she just flipped out on FB scolding me for not fasting during Lent so I removed her from my account and wrote a letter to both her and my parents explaining why and that I don't ever want to hear her preach at me again.  I then continued to mention that now her children are 18 years old and over the weird little Christmas gift exchange is over, too.  She wants expensive things, she gives us candy or fruitbread that she baked.  Ugh!  This has been coming to a head for about, oh, 40 years?  lol  And I know once my parents pass I will never see her again. In fact I dropped over my parents house two nights ago to check up on them as we came home from the mall and my mother complained at how they never hear from her.  She lives one town over and has never visited, never called me up on the phone (in 19 years!) and is always telling people what to do. Finally I have broken with her and life will be so much more peaceful.  My nephews are adults now. It is up to them what they want to do.  Luckily I have a slew of nieces and nephews on the other side, as well.  And we all agreed to stop gift giving at age 13.  There are just too many of us.
> 
> Why are some people so narrow minded?  She has always thought everyone should be just like her, and she is the last person I would consider a role model, next to tyrants.  Grrr...


	yeah that does suck about it going on sale. things like that have happened to me but some stores in the uk actually refund the difference if you come back within a certain amount of time and it has gone on sale which is nice of them.  plus i always warn my customers if things will be reduced the next day.

  	and i am sorry about the issues with your sister. she sounds like your polar opposite to be honest. and quite frankly if you don't want to give anything up for lent or whatever then that is your choice and not hers. and you certaintly shouldn't be preached at on something so public as facebook. not cool at all.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Lou!  She always acts like this.  10 minutes in her house and she is telling everyone what to do or believe in, she walks all over her co-workers and sticks her nose in the air.  Major self-esteem problems, obviously. But that church has a reputation in her town for being very odd and cult-like and it freaks me out.  She even wants us to say grace when we go out to restaurants for meals.  Seriously?  OMG.  Too funny.  She shows off.  And thinks she is some great example.  She is also driving her sons and husband insane, but loves to target me.  Not any more!  In a way this is very freeing. Something I have wanted to do and say for a long time now. I am finally taking a stand against her and hubby entirely backs me up.  We cannot stand how she behaves.  Besides, I was always taught that it more important to give up things like selfishness or a bad attitude, do charitable works, etc. for Lent, rather than give up meat. How does that help anything?  It isn't going to help the people in Japan.  Giving to Red Cross will.  Sheesh.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 26, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Thanks Lou!  She always acts like this.  10 minutes in her house and she is telling everyone what to do or believe in, she walks all over her co-workers and sticks her nose in the air.  Major self-esteem problems, obviously. But that church has a reputation in her town for being very odd and cult-like and it freaks me out.  She even wants us to say grace when we go out to restaurants for meals.  Seriously?  OMG.  Too funny.  She shows off.  And thinks she is some great example.  She is also driving her sons and husband insane, but loves to target me.  Not any more!  In a way this is very freeing. Something I have wanted to do and say for a long time now. I am finally taking a stand against her and hubby entirely backs me up.  We cannot stand how she behaves.  Besides, I was always taught that it more important to give up things like selfishness or a bad attitude, do charitable works, etc. for Lent, rather than give up meat. How does that help anything?  It isn't going to help the people in Japan.  Giving to Red Cross will.  Sheesh.


  	oh yea, she doesn't sound like the type of person i would want to be around. i hate people that force what they believe in on others. i am very open minded and generally go with the flow. but i hate it when people preach at me and tell me what i should and shouldn't be thinking. and yeah i can't image saying grace while eating out. and why show off about it? that's just a  little odd. and good point about what really matters right now. giving to charities is much better than giving up chocolate or something like that.

  	dylan is being a very clingy kitty tonight! he keeps jumping all over me and trying to cuddle. not so good when i am trying to do things!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 26, 2011)

I wish I had a kitty to cuddle with right now.  My sister wrote such a nasty letter, but I smacked her right back with it in her face.  I think I can honestly say I hate her.  If I was not related to her and met her, I would not like her. I would not want to work with her or spend time with her.  Her husband is nice, her kids are nice, though the oldest is picking up some of her bad attitude lately.  Nevermind. He is 23 and when he moves out one day he will not be so influenced by her. He will quickly see it does not pay to act that way.  The saddest thing is she has no compassion for anyone in her own family. Not for my parents and not for me.  She kisses up to them every Christmas because we get an inheritance check.  I think they should stop them.  Let's see how well she fares without them.  They are always in deep debt and rely on that check.  Then, once she has it, she ignores my parents and doesn't call or visit them.  She is truly selfish and hateful.

  	On a much happier note...Zoya!  Such pretty polishes!!  I have to go through them but this is going to be fun!  Lots of pinks!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 27, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I wish I had a kitty to cuddle with right now.  My sister wrote such a nasty letter, but I smacked her right back with it in her face.  I think I can honestly say I hate her.  If I was not related to her and met her, I would not like her. I would not want to work with her or spend time with her.  Her husband is nice, her kids are nice, though the oldest is picking up some of her bad attitude lately.  Nevermind. He is 23 and when he moves out one day he will not be so influenced by her. He will quickly see it does not pay to act that way.  The saddest thing is she has no compassion for anyone in her own family. Not for my parents and not for me.  She kisses up to them every Christmas because we get an inheritance check.  I think they should stop them.  Let's see how well she fares without them.  They are always in deep debt and rely on that check.  Then, once she has it, she ignores my parents and doesn't call or visit them.  She is truly selfish and hateful.
> 
> On a much happier note...Zoya!  Such pretty polishes!!  I have to go through them but this is going to be fun!  Lots of pinks!!


	oh i am so sorry that she wrote you a shitty letter like that.  as hard as it is because it's family, i do feel like you are better not speaking to her right now. at least until she starts to change her ways a little. and that is terrible that she sucks up to your parents just to get money out of them! do your parents realise that is all she is doing? they should surprise her this year by giving her a really small amount or nothing at all. and then watch her go crazy! i hope you start to feel better about the situation very soon sweetie


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 27, 2011)

the clocks went forward an hour in the uk today. so when me and nick set our alarm we didn't know if we should set it to old or new time because we weren't sure if the phones would automatically change themselves! turns out they did change so we both got up too early! but on the plus side it is only just 9am and we have both cleaned the entire house! to be fair we had to be organised really because today at about 11am we have somebody coming to help us trim our big bushes that are in the garden! a thrilling day for me then right?! lol!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Mar 27, 2011)

kate: tts so cool how u write and film stories. esp the part abt the weirdos the lead character meets. i always meet such odd pple on the way home frm work.  debs: ur tarot card collection is crazy!! tts so many!! very impressive indeed. it certainly was a gd investment on ur part as u cn sell them off at a profit now.  and tts really too bad abt ur sis. i dnt undstd why she has to act tt way. esp towards her own families. all religions always teach to b gd to ur family. it sucks tt she has to preach and show off in tt way. ure best off jus nt talking to her, like lou said.   anywys so im off to work now. its 7.30 in the morning. gosh its tiring. i did get the bb corrector and sweet nectar lipstick on fri though which im v happy abt. the color was gorgeous. all i did on sun was give tuition and then i spent the day wit the bf. i dnt get to see him on other days cos he ends work so late. i do enjoy meeting him on sundays. we ran a bunch of errands and i got myself two new bks to read: jane eyre (charlotte bronte) and the brightest star in the sky (by marian keyes). im quite a bookworm and i hve two shelves worth of bks which are currently stored under my bed now aft my family moved to a smaller house.   happy monday my makeup addicts!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 27, 2011)

LOL Lou at the change in time! Ours was a week or more ago now - I can't remember exactly when, all my days are blurring together with schoolwork! I did just change my watch today though - shows you how much I wear it!

  	I had an awesome visit with my parents today - they came to visit me and bring me goodies from Florida, plus groceries, plus took me out for lunch, plus took me to Indigo to buy children's books for the classroom!  They got me some sandals and clothing, and surprised me with a Coach wallet that exactly matches my purse - such an amazing surprise, and so unlike them!! I think they felt guilty for not taking me along with them on their trip lol. They also got some stuff for Jerome, which was so sweet - it's like he's part of the family now! 

  	It was nice and sunny out today, although still way too cold for my liking. I got lots of cleaning done in the morning, but haven't started on my school work yet. Still, it was a nice, easy-going laid back day!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 27, 2011)

HI gang! Thanks about my sister.  I haven't heard a word from her or anyone, so no drama today. Thank goodness.  I hate fights and stuff like this. It just stresses me out. She isn't even thinking straight.  She went on and on about how I unreliable I am (??for what?) and that I don't visit their house but I go to other places the same distance.  Then she named a bunch of stores I shop at here in town that are 5-10 minutes away, while she is like 30 minutes away.  lol  What on earth is that about?  She shops in our town and refuses to come over here because she says I keep the house too clean and formal. Gee....sorry I didn't let you bring your dog over to puke on my oriental rugs, but even I don't have a pet right now. Everything gets twisted so that she is the victim and the world is out to get her.  Paranoid or what? 

  	I've spent another day cleaning, organizing, cooking and just plotting out tarot boxes.  For the next few days it is almost worthless to try and sell since the forum is quiet and everyone wakes up later on.  But I am please with what I have accomplished so far and hope to get rid of more. I have to keep reminding myself that it took me over a decade to build this collection and it isn't going to disappear in a matter of weeks. I need to be patient about it.  And that gives me time to go through it more thougtfully as I get closer to the ones I want to keep and know where to draw the line, even if it is just for a month or so, in order to not sell something I will be sorry for. I can't afford to get these back and some are incredibly hard to find.  Keep those.  lol  Get rid of the other stuff. That seems to be the way it is going anyhow.

  	So..is it a bad thing to want about 5 different blushes from Dior?  I do love them. I swish the two together and get some lovely soft and natural looks!


----------



## katred (Mar 27, 2011)

Eleven- I'm so sorry to hear about your sister. My sister-in-law is similar, although not so bad. She's completely disdainful of everything her brother (my Great Enabler) does and talks to him as if he's a child. She seems to view him as immature because he opted not to get married early and start having children as she did (although, I should point out, she's on marriage #2 now) and move to a townhouse in the suburbs. She treats her parents like a babysitting service as well, although they (or her mother, at least) defends her and always tells Dom he should be making more of an effort to talk to her. In fact, he's on much better terms with her husband and her teenage daughter, who are both sweet people. 

  	All that to say, Elven, I know how difficult it can be to have someone in the family who does nothing to warrant the love and affection you're supposed to give to family members. I don't blame you for wanting to cut off contact with her because, even when you know they're wrong, that sort of person can get under your skin. Sadly, the fact that you're obviously a sensitive and caring person works against you in this case. If you are going to get in contact with her, I suggest you send her a note saying you're giving up communication with negative people for lent. 

  	And no, it is never wrong to want 5 Dior blushes. 

  	My big accomplishment today was that I got dressed. I'm not kidding. I've been so sick the last two days that I've been in a slip or a nightgown the entire time. Of course, today, the effort of getting up and dressed exhausted me, so I fell right back to sleep. I'm lucky I didn't get lip gloss (Wicked Ways, too, so it was a bright one) all over my pillow. I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow where I get to go over all the little things that have been nagging away at me. It's so stupid because, with this cold, I've seriously been able to do almost nothing. Yesterday I got up, played around with a swatch card of new Estee Lauder lipsticks (Long Lasting Lip Colour- their big new formula launch for Spring/ Summer) and wrote about them on my blog. Yup. That is all. 

  	The lipsticks are nice, by the way, although they don't last very long. The colours are pretty- nothing too daring, but nice standards- and the feel lovely and moisturising. If I ever leave the house again, I'll buy a couple.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2011)

katred said:


> Eleven- I'm so sorry to hear about your sister. My sister-in-law is similar, although not so bad. She's completely disdainful of everything her brother (my Great Enabler) does and talks to him as if he's a child. She seems to view him as immature because he opted not to get married early and start having children as she did (although, I should point out, she's on marriage #2 now) and move to a townhouse in the suburbs. She treats her parents like a babysitting service as well, although they (or her mother, at least) defends her and always tells Dom he should be making more of an effort to talk to her. In fact, he's on much better terms with her husband and her teenage daughter, who are both sweet people.
> 
> All that to say, Elven, I know how difficult it can be to have someone in the family who does nothing to warrant the love and affection you're supposed to give to family members. I don't blame you for wanting to cut off contact with her because, even when you know they're wrong, that sort of person can get under your skin. Sadly, the fact that you're obviously a sensitive and caring person works against you in this case. If you are going to get in contact with her, I suggest you send her a note saying you're giving up communication with negative people for lent.
> 
> ...


  	woo hoo for getting dressed! i hope that you are well on the m,end by now Kate!

  	i really need to get off specktra. i'm at work and havent finished my paper work! oops!!!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 28, 2011)

katred said:


> Eleven- I'm so sorry to hear about your sister. My sister-in-law is similar, although not so bad. She's completely disdainful of everything her brother (my Great Enabler) does and talks to him as if he's a child. She seems to view him as immature because he opted not to get married early and start having children as she did (although, I should point out, she's on marriage #2 now) and move to a townhouse in the suburbs. She treats her parents like a babysitting service as well, although they (or her mother, at least) defends her and always tells Dom he should be making more of an effort to talk to her. In fact, he's on much better terms with her husband and her teenage daughter, who are both sweet people.
> 
> All that to say, Elven, I know how difficult it can be to have someone in the family who does nothing to warrant the love and affection you're supposed to give to family members. I don't blame you for wanting to cut off contact with her because, even when you know they're wrong, that sort of person can get under your skin. Sadly, the fact that you're obviously a sensitive and caring person works against you in this case. If you are going to get in contact with her, I suggest you send her a note saying you're giving up communication with negative people for lent.
> 
> ...


	I'm so sorry to hear you are not feeling well.  Let's hope the doctor can help you on the road to mending.  It is no fun being sick and having the mind to want to do things, but a body that refuses to work with you!  Been there!

  	I love your idea about telling her I am giving up negative people for Lent.  A perfect comeback.  Thank you!!  I may be using it!!

  	Off to have breakfast.  My eye is still swollen so I have a doctors appointment this afternoon and hope they can diagnose it and help me fix it!  Until I am certain it is not conjunctivitis I am washing each eye with a separate paper towel and washing my hands like a madwoman. Of course, this has to happen when my eyes can be runny and poofy from allergies, too!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2011)

i hope you get sorted at the dr Debi! The sun is shining here in lincoln today. this makes me happy! and i will be even happier if it lasts for my day off tomorrow!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 28, 2011)

rofl, that guinea pig video is so funny


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> rofl, that guinea pig video is so funny


  	i know!! i swear it makes me laugh every time i see it! sometimes nick will text lines from it to make me smile too! although recently he;s been texting lyrics to the lion man theme tune - freaking awesome song! lol!
  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6F3D6kvY_c

  	^check it out! it will get stuck in your head, i promise!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 28, 2011)

rofl.  Doctors can sometimes be pathetic.  I went in and the nurse practitioner looked at it.  No redness, no infection, no sign of anything, except slightly puffy. No bites, no stye, no conjunctivitis, nothing.  No bruises...etc.  So, she gave up after poking and prodding my poor eye lid until the Dr was free.  He could not figure anything out.  Maybe an allergic reaction to makeup or a lotion, maybe a clogged pore, maybe they haven't got a clue! So they prescribed antibiotics.  I asked if I could wait a day or two to see how things go and if it clears up on its own.  They said yes, but will still call the drugs in.  I get so sick from all antibiotics, my stomach gets sick and I am not putting myself through that if I can get away with it, so warm compresses, no makeup around the eye, and we shall see.  No fever either, which usually comes with an infection. 

  	That was my exciting day, and that a few MO came in, plus finally I got my wee order from MAC. Pink Nouveau lippie for my purse, Play it Proper Beauty Powder (so pretty....why did I wait on this??) and another Pink Cult blush.

  	Did I mention I like pink?????


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2011)

well that sucks. i hope that within a day or so your eye clears up without you having to take the meds. if your body doesn't react well to meds then i can see why you would want to put off taking them! and that's a nice little haul you did! and no i would have never guessed that you like pink! lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	today i will be staying at home and cleaning up the house. then i shall be doing some writing, playing with the kitties and watching a movie. well a movie or some more buffy! i am not sure which yet! i'm also pretty excited that a book i want is released in a couple of weeks. it's called sweet valley confidential and is based on the sweet valley book but ten years later! so now the book is for the adults that read svh when they were younger! so cool! and a little sad that i am quite so excited! lol! have a great day everybody!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Mar 29, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I'm so sorry to hear you are not feeling well.  Let's hope the doctor can help you on the road to mending.  It is no fun being sick and having the mind to want to do things, but a body that refuses to work with you!  Been there!
> I love your idea about telling her I am giving up negative people for Lent.  A perfect comeback.  Thank you!!  I may be using it!!
> 
> Off to have breakfast.  My eye is still swollen so I have a doctors appointment this afternoon and hope they can diagnose it and help me fix it!  Until I am certain it is not conjunctivitis I am washing each eye with a separate paper towel and washing my hands like a madwoman. Of course, this has to happen when my eyes can be runny and poofy from allergies, too!


  	i hope the swollen eye is nothing serious. if its just a surface bacterial infection, they can just give you some antibiotic drops for it. Its always good to keep clean so sanitizers are incredibly useful at times like this. wear some nice shades to breakfast and you will look like a movie star and not someone who is ill! =)

  	well im at work right now bt im taking a short break. looking at the massive stack of papers is making me feel so tired. im hoping to hit the gym after work if im not too dead on my feet. i have not been going for so long (before my australia trip 2 weeks ago). quite scared to get on the treadmill again cos i know its gg to hurt. *fingers crossed i can still do it*


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 29, 2011)

good luck at the gym Becky! you can do it!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi all.  It has been such a weird day. My eye is still a bit poofy, but not as bad as the past few days, so still going to wait it out and see if it clears up on its own without meds. So far it is not red, nor spread at all, so keeping an eye on it.  LOL  hehehehe...  So to speak. 

  	I did order the Dior blushes and a few other goodies AND another Coach bag.  Suddenly the past few boxes have been selling (everything I had up is now sold and we have 6 boxes to go out) so hubby said go for it.  I can't wait. It is a Madison, like my brown one, only has the decorative art and is in Willow, which I saw in the store. It is like a soft sage green, a colour I wear a lot in spring and summer, so really excited about it! 

  	Sad news, though.  A friend of the family, father of a guy I used to date and people we used to came with, had a massive stroke and is not expected to survive the night.  If he did live, he would be a vegetable. We are all devastated by the news.  It came so unexpectedly for someone who was not overweight nor a smoker ever and only 73 years old. They just recently retired from work and started vacationing and enjoying their grandchildren.  And now all their hard work and dreams have been swept away in a moment.  Treasure your loved ones every singe moment and don't wait to say to do tomorrow, because you just don't know if tomorrow will even come.  Their anniversary was yesterday.  Very sad and in shock.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 30, 2011)

Debi i am so sorry about this man. it is a shocking and aweful thing to happen. i hope that all of his friends and family stay strong and stick together in this troubling time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	On this plus side i do hope that you enjoy your new goodies. i love the maddison coach range so i can't wait for you to post a picture up of it (hint hint!!) and yay for selling more decks so you could get the blushes!

  	today my mac quite cute order arrives. i am excited even though it's only two lippies and one blush. i still want the quad but i'm just so unsure about the pigmentation. i don't want it if i won't use it because it takes too much work for the colours to show up!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 30, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> Debi i am so sorry about this man. it is a shocking and aweful thing to happen. i hope that all of his friends and family stay strong and stick together in this troubling time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Thanks you, Lou.  Yes, it is very sad but thankfully they have three married children, all who live in this area, to care for his wife.  She is a very sensitive and emotional person though, and is absolutely devastated by all this, which is perfectly understandable. I am hoping one of the kids will take her in so she won't have to live alone.  We spent so much time with them that I saw them more than my own relatives.  And they are my parents best friends, so it is a blow for many.

  	Until the real beauty comes, here is a picture of the bag I bought. I love it so much. I love the design in the leather and the colour screams me.  Next to pink, sage green looks awesome on me, so when I saw this bag I knew I had to get it!! 

  	I envy you your Quite Cute goodies!  I am hoping for a few products from that collection that seem to scream me.  They are colours I wear now but also during the winter when I want a soft look, so excited for it to come out.  What day is it released in the US?  Is it April 8th?  That is sticking in my mind for some reason...

  	This should be an interesting day. I have 6 boxes to go out, so won't sell any today, which gives me a bit of a break to look things over.  I started the day lying in bed watching The Black Swan. What a twisted movie!  lol  I thought I would love it and want it for my DVD collection, but nah.  One viewing was more than enough! 

  	I love this bag so much!  Coach just seems to really have my style and colours right now, though the recent collection with all the straw does not.  Straw bags rub against my clothes and ruins them, so was not at all tempted by the new stuff!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 30, 2011)

oh that bag is beautiful! i cant wait until you get it in your own hands! wonderful! and yes i think you guys get quite cute on the 7th april. my goodies have no arrived. i love the blush and candy yum yum lipstick. quite cute lippie is more sheer than i expected. at least on the back of my hand it is. i shall have a proper play tonight when i have finished work 

  	and yes my hubby said that black swan was a watch once movie. however i shall buy it on blu ray (not released until may for us!!) because i loved it and can't wait to see it again. i am also looking forward to seeing scream 4 too when that is released!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 1, 2011)

so how is everybody? got any exciting plans for the weekend?


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 1, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> well that sucks. i hope that within a day or so your eye clears up without you having to take the meds. if your body doesn't react well to meds then i can see why you would want to put off taking them! and that's a nice little haul you did! and no i would have never guessed that you like pink! lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	seriously?! i used to love sweet valley! like major.. i started from kids then worked my way to SVH. Somehow SVU did nt interest me though.. im gg to so check this out! the SV gang is back!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 1, 2011)

BeckyBenett said:


> seriously?! i used to love sweet valley! like major.. i started from kids then worked my way to SVH. Somehow SVU did nt interest me though.. im gg to so check this out! the SV gang is back!


	i dont really have any exciting plans this weekend.. i may be gg to the beach on sat just to hang out.. bt im not really an outdoors person. give me a mall any day and im beyond happy.. i can amuse myself walking around all by myself for hours..

  	bt on sun, my bf and i are celebrating our 3 and a half year anniv so we are gg for seafood! im soo excited!! miss having black pepper crabs and butter prawns.. sigh...

  	my bf was so mean this morning. he messaged saying that his family sold the house and he now has to move away by next week (he stays in my neighbourhood).. u can imagine my shock! i was so upset bt was trying to console myself.. then a few minutes later to message me "April Fools!" argh.. i was so annoyed.. hah bt he felt bad after that and apologised.. i completely forgot that today was april 1st..

  	have a good april fools everyone!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 1, 2011)

BeckyBenett said:


> i dont really have any exciting plans this weekend.. i may be gg to the beach on sat just to hang out.. bt im not really an outdoors person. give me a mall any day and im beyond happy.. i can amuse myself walking around all by myself for hours..
> bt on sun, my bf and i are celebrating our 3 and a half year anniv so we are gg for seafood! im soo excited!! miss having black pepper crabs and butter prawns.. sigh...
> 
> my bf was so mean this morning. he messaged saying that his family sold the house and he now has to move away by next week (he stays in my neighbourhood).. u can imagine my shock! i was so upset bt was trying to console myself.. then a few minutes later to message me "April Fools!" argh.. i was so annoyed.. hah bt he felt bad after that and apologised.. i completely forgot that today was april 1st..
> ...


  	oh i hope you have a lovely time going out for your aniversary! that is so sweet! and yeah that was not a funny april fools at all! i would have killed him! lol!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 1, 2011)

i'm so annoyed right now! i can't find my camera charger and the battery is dead! i am so good at keeping everything together and tidy so i wonder where it has gone  meh!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 1, 2011)

So basically I could scream right now. My husband is being a royal jerk.  He has been snapping at me and everyone at work because he didn't get his stuff done by midnight, got 3 hours of sleep, and his boss is angry at him. He also got in trouble with his co-workers by snapping at them.  I just stood in the doorway and told him to get a new attitude before he loses his job or get a new wife.  He is getting worse and worse and cannot handle the pressure. I am sorry that he is going the job of several people, but we saw this coming and he has ample opportunities to work elsewhere, but didn't take them up because he didn't want to change what was familiar with him.  Well, life is like that. You have to go with the swing and you can't always like what you are doing or have perfect days.  I have yet to have had a job that is like that for even 1 day!  Maybe that is why it is called "work" and not "play".  In the meantime I have sold several more boxes of tarot today, most of which sold within 5 minutes of putting them up, so my reputation as a seller is really good right now.  I just paid for the purse and the Sephora order coming.  Time to sell more for a future MAC order!  I am also working on taking over that bureau as the tarot collection dwindles (still an absurdly amount to go) and working on my "Face" drawer.  What do you consider essential face products?  favourite foundations, powders, blushes, bronzers?  Any lists, anyone?


----------



## User38 (Apr 1, 2011)

^ oh just get out your pistola and aim.. lol.

  	or, in lieu of that give him a tiny valium.. lol.

  	just kidding to both

  	HAppy April Fools!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> ^ oh just get out your pistola and aim.. lol.
> 
> or, in lieu of that give him a tiny valium.. lol.
> 
> ...


  	lol! now that is great advice!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 2, 2011)

At one point yesterday I asked him if he was ever going to be nice again!  I also think he snapped at someone else and they snapped back at him.  I reminded him that if he doesn't learn to keep his cool he will be without a job.  He finally snapped out of it.  It is after 10am. I am up, dressed, hungry and he is still asleep.  But it is time for him to get up to and get back on a regular schedule.  We have things to get done today!  Sleep has to wait!  I'll just start to bang things around a bit. Hehehe....  Pics later!  Everyone have an awesome day!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> At one point yesterday I asked him if he was ever going to be nice again!  I also think he snapped at someone else and they snapped back at him.  I reminded him that if he doesn't learn to keep his cool he will be without a job.  He finally snapped out of it.  It is after 10am. I am up, dressed, hungry and he is still asleep.  But it is time for him to get up to and get back on a regular schedule.  We have things to get done today!  Sleep has to wait!  I'll just start to bang things around a bit. Hehehe....  Pics later!  Everyone have an awesome day!



 	oh i am pleased he snapped out of nick! nick texted me an appology earlier on today! yay!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 2, 2011)

Yay, Lou!  Now we are both happy wives! Yes, my husband has been really nice today.  Something really woke him up to how he was acting. 

  	Of course, flowers and a gift certificate to Sephora would be nice, too, but I'll take the nicer mood!  Hehehehe....


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Yay, Lou!  Now we are both happy wives! Yes, my husband has been really nice today.  Something really woke him up to how he was acting.
> 
> Of course, flowers and a gift certificate to Sephora would be nice, too, but I'll take the nicer mood!  Hehehehe....


  	lol! oh yeah that would be awesome! lol! i got a big cuddle when he got home from work so i am now happy. although sadly i saw a dead kitty coming home from work - made me quite upset.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh, it breaks my heart just to see a squirrel on the side of the road, or a skunk even.  I get so upset.  I have actually never seen a cat.  That would freak me out, knowing someone's pet is harmed. I am a baby when it comes to animals. We had a sick blue jay at our feeder one evening, years ago.  I went out with my gloves on, sat down in the cold for three hours petting him and keeping him warm. He finally died. Not sure if he was sick or old, but beyond anything we could do.  Hubby buried him out back. 

  	Hubby is in a better mood. He brought me to the mall.  Hehehe....  It is over in the haul section.  Not lots but plenty and happy with what I got, plus I was able to eyeball a few things I thought I wanted but found out they are too dark or didn't care for the actual products, so good in that way! 

  	Time to come back to earth and fold laundry.  I bet you all are just so jealous and wish you could fold laundry with me, yes?  Hee hee....


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Oh, it breaks my heart just to see a squirrel on the side of the road, or a skunk even.  I get so upset.  I have actually never seen a cat.  That would freak me out, knowing someone's pet is harmed. I am a baby when it comes to animals. We had a sick blue jay at our feeder one evening, years ago.  I went out with my gloves on, sat down in the cold for three hours petting him and keeping him warm. He finally died. Not sure if he was sick or old, but beyond anything we could do.  Hubby buried him out back.
> 
> Hubby is in a better mood. He brought me to the mall.  Hehehe....  It is over in the haul section.  Not lots but plenty and happy with what I got, plus I was able to eyeball a few things I thought I wanted but found out they are too dark or didn't care for the actual products, so good in that way!
> 
> Time to come back to earth and fold laundry.  I bet you all are just so jealous and wish you could fold laundry with me, yes?  Hee hee....


	oh that was so kind of you to stay with the blue jay to make sure that it stayed calm and warm. such a shame. but such is life i guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	and yay for a trip to the mall! i shall check out the haul section in a moment!  and i'm not helping with your laundry! i shall soon have enough of my own to fold up! lol!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey guys I think there must be something in the air right now that is making our hubbys act like jerks. One day last week I went to the grocery store and came home and had a ton of stuff to carry in as we were out of everything. He did help me carry the stuff in but as I'm trying to get it all put away he starts complaining about the temp in the house. This was totally out of the blue and anyway he knows I always keep the house preety cool. We keep throws to cover up if we get chilly, which I do not.

  	I guess the cooler temp thing started when the hot flashes became intolerable about 10 yrs ago. So this is not something new. He just went on about how cold he was and this is not how everyone else lives. Really? How do you know what temp everyone keeps their house? I heard Pamela Anderson one time say in an interview that she keeps her bedroom at 60 degrees. He even went so far as to get online and print out a paper about the recommended temps for winter and summer. He put it where I would see it the next morning. I never said anything. He asked me later if I read it and I said yeh I scanned it. I told him I did not give a rat's ass what anyone recommended. It was meaningless to me. I knew what was comfortable to me .

  	He finally said nothing more about it. I was seriously like wtf?  I can only figure that he was tired and frustrated that he had spent about 8 or more hours in the office and it was Saturday and he needed to let out steam. He should know by now to just go play in the garage and tinker with something. I can't believe we were haveing a spat over something so freakin silly. Well actually after almost 24 yrs of marriage I guess i can.   end of rant....at least for now.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Hey guys I think there must be something in the air right now that is making our hubbys act like jerks. One day last week I went to the grocery store and came home and had a ton of stuff to carry in as we were out of everything. He did help me carry the stuff in but as I'm trying to get it all put away he starts complaining about the temp in the house. This was totally out of the blue and anyway he knows I always keep the house preety cool. We keep throws to cover up if we get chilly, which I do not.
> 
> I guess the cooler temp thing started when the hot flashes became intolerable about 10 yrs ago. So this is not something new. He just went on about how cold he was and this is not how everyone else lives. Really? How do you know what temp everyone keeps their house? I heard Pamela Anderson one time say in an interview that she keeps her bedroom at 60 degrees. He even went so far as to get online and print out a paper about the recommended temps for winter and summer. He put it where I would see it the next morning. I never said anything. He asked me later if I read it and I said yeh I scanned it. I told him I did not give a rat's ass what anyone recommended. It was meaningless to me. I knew what was comfortable to me .
> 
> He finally said nothing more about it. I was seriously like wtf?  I can only figure that he was tired and frustrated that he had spent about 8 or more hours in the office and it was Saturday and he needed to let out steam. He should know by now to just go play in the garage and tinker with something. I can't believe we were haveing a spat over something so freakin silly. Well actually after almost 24 yrs of marriage I guess i can.   end of rant....at least for now.


  	oh wow! sorry he was acting like a tit to you! and as you say, you know what temperature is comfortable for you! who gives a crap about what others say! I like to have the house a little cooler too because i prefer to put more clothing on that take it off! There is nothing worse than trying to sleep when you are too hot! I guess he just needed to let off steam. it's just not fair that he aimed it at you!  Although it is almost at stupid as the fight me and Nick had yesterday morning. That was all because Nick was annoyed that he couldn't leave his bike at my shop while he went to buy himself food.  I don't get there until 7.45!!  Nick was going at about 7.15! And then he said he'd have to leave his bike unlocked.... to which i told him he'd be a bloody moron if he did because it cost so much money.  i told him if he coudn't lock his bike up, that he should order some pizza for lunch and get it delivered to his work.  But he was getting all shitty because he couldn't leave his bike in my store and that I called him a moron.... and for the record he was acting like a total moron! lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm right with you both!  During the day the house thermostat is never above 64.  At night we put it down to 58.  There is no reason to live in a hothouse!  Not to mention it is a lot healthier for you and better for your skin, as well. Warm air just dries out sinus passages and you are more susceptible to colds and sinus infections.  Not to mention we save on cost and energy.  My parents complain that my house is too cold and stopped coming over. That is because they are old (83 and 87) and they don't have good circulation anymore.  At Christmas, a couple of years ago, I could not stand how hot their house was and had to get up in the middle of Christmas dinner, go outside and stand in falling snow without a coat. I felt so sick. They have it set at 76-78! Just get a wool sweater, for heaven's sake!

  	Aaaaahhhhh.....


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2011)

yes some of our friends always say that our house is too cold for them! however we save lots of money on heating bills and i'm not sat there sweating my make up off! lol!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Lou--I do agree that if you have a lot of money invested in a bike leaving it unlocked is probably not the best idea. What is it with men? You see it simply _must_ be your fault because you are not going to be there yet for him to leave his bike there so of course you are _forcing_ him to leave it unattended, therefore if it gets stolen it is all on you. He is not to blame. Several years ago I told hubby that I take full responsibility for all things wrong in the world, if it weren't for me there would be world peace.

  	Debi--Yes the worst is trying to sleep when it is too warm. If the temp in the house is nearing 65 cut the air on. When I check into a hotel the first thing I do is cut the temp all the way daown before we go out and about. I figure I can adjust it later if need be. But I like it cold and then if I'm get cold snuggle in the blankies and still breathe cool air. I hate breating stuffy, stale, hot air.

  	I tell hubby that it all balances out because we save money in the winter on the heating and so we can spend a bit more in the summer for cooling. He should know by now that both my daughter and me can get quite bitchy when we get too hot. He always thinks we team up against him so you would think he would let the temp thing go.

  	I've done the same thing when visiting people and their house is just too warm. After a while I feel like I can't breathe and have to go stand ouside for a while.  Some think I'm nuts but who cares.


  	Debi i meant to tell you that I love that bag. It is gorgeous. The color and the print is so pretty, stylish and yet timeless.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Lou--I do agree that if you have a lot of money invested in a bike leaving it unlocked is probably not the best idea. What is it with men? You see it simply _must_ be your fault because you are not going to be there yet for him to leave his bike there so of course you are _forcing_ him to leave it unattended, therefore if it gets stolen it is all on you. He is not to blame. Several years ago I told hubby that I take full responsibility for all things wrong in the world, if it weren't for me there would be world peace.
> 
> Debi--Yes the worst is trying to sleep when it is too warm. If the temp in the house is nearing 65 cut the air on. When I check into a hotel the first thing I do is cut the temp all the way daown before we go out and about. I figure I can adjust it later if need be. But I like it cold and then if I'm get cold snuggle in the blankies and still breathe cool air. I hate breating stuffy, stale, hot air.
> 
> ...


	well yeah! it's a £300 bike and quite frankly somebody would take it if it was unlocked. hell people in the city centre will steal bikes that do have locks for goodness sakes! the best part was nick said that if he left it outside he would see it at all times.... so i replied with 'great, so you can see somebody jump on it and ride down the street with it!' wtf?!?!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Lou--good comeback on that because it is so true. Even if you can see it that doesn't mean someone won't take off with it quickly.

  	I think somewhere in all men's head they think they are Superman, faster than a speeding bullet or can even stop one. My hubby and I have had the same conversation so many times about locking the door when we're in the house. As soon as I walk in the door I turn and lock it. My husband will come in no matter night or day and leave it unlocked. He will go in the backyard and start mowing the lawn and the front door be unlocked even when he's the only one here. After he gets in and walks off I just go and lock it. Last year in a town over from us there were several home invasions where the robbers would see people out working in their yard and such and just walk right in their house and do whatever.

  	Several years ago when the kids were little we were watching tv and it was a bit after midnight and the doorbell rang. I told my hubby not to open the door just yell out to ask who it was or tell them to go away. He actually opened the door without looking. I was like how stupid we're in here with two young children asleep in their rooms and you just open the freakin door not knowing who or what is on the other side. Did he think he could have stopped someone with a gun? It turned out to be a neighborhood teen playing a prank and ordering pizza and having it delivered but you just don't know.

  	He thinks I'm so paranoid because I won't answer the door if I don't know who it is. When I'm home by myself even during daylight I will not go to the door. That's one reason I like having my dog in here so he will start barking and if someone was up to no good perhaps that would scare them off. Of course now that Ishmael is deaf I motion him to the bay window and he sees them and starts barking and running to the door. If I'm not expecting anyone they can leave a note. He especially hates it when it's the utility people because he says you can see them. I don't care. You see on the news so many times that a guy has pretended to be a worker to get someone to open the door.

  	We will probably still be having this same disagreement into our old age, that is if I don't strangle him first.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2011)

^ OMG!! i'm totally with you on the door locking and safety thing! People are always trying it on and just testing doors to see if they are unlocked.  this even happened to one of my friends.  i make sure our front and back door are always locked and even the windows are locked! sure it's a pain getting the keys for the windows but you can't be too carefull!

  	and i can't believe he opened the door at midnight like that! i would be pooping myself thinking it was a crazy person about to stab me or something! and i take it you sent the pizza guy on his merry way again!? lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so with you guys on locking things. In this day and age it is crazy not to.  Whenever I go out to grab mail or when someone comes over, I close and lock the door.  So many times I have had people try and open it like a mad person, until I move their hand away and quietly turn the lock and let them out.  lol  They look insane like "Let me out, let me out!"  How many times we hear in the news that some random person walks into some random house and murders the people inside, steals their money and car and takes off to commit more crime?  I have no intention of making myself a target. We live in a nice neighbourhood, but anything can happen at any given time, so it is locks and alarms for us and thankfully a double garage to keep everything inside. And with the lack of trees it is pretty much impossible to sneak up on anyone's house to try and break in.  It also helps having a few police living in the neighbourhood!  Hehehe...  Even when I was a kid and rode my bike down to the stores in the center of our town we always locked our bikes up and that is waaaaay back in the 70's!  If you didn't you would either lose the front wheel or the whole bike!  People are such kind souls.  There is a frightful lack of respect for the property of others.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 4, 2011)

lol! Debi people do that when they come to my house too! they don't realise i have locked the door and start grabbing at it like i am some murderer about to stab them up! and we have a burglar alarm too however for the most part we don't use it because the cats would set it off! however sometimes i think that if people see the burglar alarm box outside the house (a flashing thing is attached to the front of the house) they don't come near anyway.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 4, 2011)

Lou!  I am so glad I am not the only one who has people who does this! rofl.  They are insane!  They suddenly act like they are trapped and freak out. Sometimes I just say "Hey, don't break my door!"  Duh...turn the lock, dearies.  It isn't like I kidnapped you!  (Actually I am a vampire in disguise, with my cute fuzzy stuffed animals and super scary pink lippies and plan to keep you until the sun sets, suck your blood and make you join the forces of the night for eternity).  What gives on that? 

  	So, you know my crazy friend with the bookstore who hates me because I got a Kindle?  She knows I am selling off a lot of my collection and remarked how I can now use it to buy books (apparently she means hers!) and I said I have been putting it towards clothes I need and another bag from Coach and sent her the picture.  I didn't even bother to mention MU because she doesn't wear any at all (though she should as she looks very washed out and her hair matches her skin almost exactly).  Anyhow, her message was "Whatever floats your boat".  Spare me.  Next time she goes on about her genealogy I will simply email her with the same phrase. "Whatever floats your boat.  I am busy sailing my own yacht."  Weirdo.   lol


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 4, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Lou!  I am so glad I am not the only one who has people who does this! rofl.  They are insane!  They suddenly act like they are trapped and freak out. Sometimes I just say "Hey, don't break my door!"  Duh...turn the lock, dearies.  It isn't like I kidnapped you!  (Actually I am a vampire in disguise, with my cute fuzzy stuffed animals and super scary pink lippies and plan to keep you until the sun sets, suck your blood and make you join the forces of the night for eternity).  What gives on that?
> 
> So, you know my crazy friend with the bookstore who hates me because I got a Kindle?  She knows I am selling off a lot of my collection and remarked how I can now use it to buy books (apparently she means hers!) and I said I have been putting it towards clothes I need and another bag from Coach and sent her the picture.  I didn't even bother to mention MU because she doesn't wear any at all (though she should as she looks very washed out and her hair matches her skin almost exactly).  Anyhow, her message was "Whatever floats your boat".  Spare me.  Next time she goes on about her genealogy I will simply email her with the same phrase. "Whatever floats your boat.  I am busy sailing my own yacht."  Weirdo.   lol


  	lol!! yeah actually me and nick have turned the garage into a torture chamber and we lock people up and don't let them leave for weeks! hee hee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	and your 'friend' needs to get real! how many books does she think you need? does she not know just how much you get from your decks? you could never spend all that on books or you'd have even less room than when you had the decks! and that was quite a rude response really. but sod her! and yes you should say the same thing when she talks about her genealogy! you enjoy your goodies sweetie!

  	it feels really weird for me being off on a monday...


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, she is the one with the harps and into genealogy.  She has tons of money, as in "Gee I want a harp or a car or a new house" and her husband gets it for her.  Some of us don't have 11 spare rooms in our homes with wall to wall bookcases!  I have tons of books nice ones, too. But I don't need a book on every subject under the sun. I mostly have Victorian literature, Shakespeare, poetry, etc. The things I love to read and reread and plenty of books I still have not read. And my Kindle for other stuff.  She is nuts. She does know what I am making on selling the decks but thinks it is a waste to put it to anything that actually makes me happy. If it isn't a book it is worthless.  She works in faded jeans, sweatshirts, no jewelry but a plain band, no makeup, no perfume, no fashion, nothing.  It just isn't me!  Simple as that.  She is narrow minded and only wants people to talk about her interests. Well, tough toenails!  Some people have to learn that the world does not revolve around them!! 

  	Off to eat lunch and see what kind of trouble I can get into. Raining all day here, but maybe some fun thunderstorms later! Oooh!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 4, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Well, she is the one with the harps and into genealogy.  She has tons of money, as in "Gee I want a harp or a car or a new house" and her husband gets it for her.  Some of us don't have 11 spare rooms in our homes with wall to wall bookcases!  I have tons of books nice ones, too. But I don't need a book on every subject under the sun. I mostly have Victorian literature, Shakespeare, poetry, etc. The things I love to read and reread and plenty of books I still have not read. And my Kindle for other stuff.  She is nuts. She does know what I am making on selling the decks but thinks it is a waste to put it to anything that actually makes me happy. If it isn't a book it is worthless.  She works in faded jeans, sweatshirts, no jewelry but a plain band, no makeup, no perfume, no fashion, nothing.  It just isn't me!  Simple as that.  She is narrow minded and only wants people to talk about her interests. Well, tough toenails!  Some people have to learn that the world does not revolve around them!!
> 
> Off to eat lunch and see what kind of trouble I can get into. Raining all day here, but maybe some fun thunderstorms later! Oooh!


	sod her! yes i remember you telling us about her before and she sounds like a  bit of an arse anyways!





  	i just had to share this picture of annie with you guys! she looks so cute! and the green cord thing she is on is my laptop cover. for some reason if i leave it lying around both her and dylan fight to sit on it! they must really love cord! lol!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm with you Lou on the windows as well. We have the usual slide curve locks that is or was at least put on about all houses. But as with our other house as soon as we bought this I had hubby drill holes that goes through where the wood meets in the middle when the window is closed and you slide these long thick nails in to prevent someone from popping off those reg locks that if pushed hard enough someone can get the window up. We did this to all the windows upstairs as well. The nails don't show because the blinds cover them and we can slide them out and open the windows, cheap but very effective.

  	I do not feel keeping your doors locked at all times is living your life in fear as some say. I feel it is being proactive in your safety. Just when I go to the mall or grocery store I look around and if I see an iffy kind of person I drive and park in a different area.

  	We have a lot of bushes and such in front of our house but they are kepr trimmed at a level that no one can easily hide behind. We also keep our front porch lights on all night as well as flood lights that are on each corner of the house. These are not the blinding bright ones. They are just enough to light up all around the house. A lot of people around here do this. I feel if someone was targeting a house it would be kind of stupid to pick one that was well lit and up your chances of being seen.

  	When I was growing up in the 70's I lived in a pretty small town so we ran around and played and in and out of the house so it was unlocked. We would ride our bikes to the ice cream shop or donut bakery that was about a couple of miles from us. We never locked our bikes but that was what everyone did then.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 4, 2011)

Kitty paws!  I love cat feet!  They are so soft and cute and fun!  She reminds me of my first cat.  She was mostly black with a little white but her father was a Persian so she inherited some long silky fur from him, mostly white and in the chest, belly area.  I love that sweet smell of a cat just waking up from a long toasty nap.  I want a cat again!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 4, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> I'm with you Lou on the windows as well. We have the usual slide curve locks that is or was at least put on about all houses. But as with our other house as soon as we bought this I had hubby drill holes that goes through where the wood meets in the middle when the window is closed and you slide these long thick nails in to prevent someone from popping off those reg locks that if pushed hard enough someone can get the window up. We did this to all the windows upstairs as well. The nails don't show because the blinds cover them and we can slide them out and open the windows, cheap but very effective.
> 
> I do not feel keeping your doors locked at all times is living your life in fear as some say. I feel it is being proactive in your safety. Just when I go to the mall or grocery store I look around and if I see an iffy kind of person I drive and park in a different area.
> 
> ...


  	oh that is a very good idea about the nails in the windows for extra security! and a very cheap idea too! sadly nick is no good with power tools so it won't be something i ask him to do! lol! there aren't any bushes near our house either. although we are kind of up a private drive way slightly away from the street. we share it with a couple of our neighbours. 4 of us have our houses on the driveway thing.


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Annie is cute. She looks so happy and playful. It's funny how they will pick one thing and it's their favorite play toy.

  	I may have mentioned this before but when my daughter was still playing with Barbies and of course they were everywhere and some missing parts. But Rascal would carry around this Barbie leg. It was so funny it was the same one always but she would have this leg sideways in her mouth walking up and down the stairs and it just looked so goofy. And Smokey would get this one Barbie head and carry around. It had long kind of crimped blonde hair and he carried it by part of the hair so that he looked like he had this long blonde beard, well with a head. I don't know why we never got pics of them. It was crazy looking, especially that leg that was more than twice the width of Rascal's head. Snowflake back then was much too refined for anything like that so above that kind of thing. But now in her older years she is making up for it. She does really loopy things now.


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 4, 2011)

Debi--your friend sounds like such a drag. I hate when you're excited about something and some people have to burst your bubble of happiness. Why can't a freind just be happy for you or at the very least pretend to be interested even if they're not. Aren't freinds suppose to be supportive. Perhaps that's why I really don't have any close freinds now or any freinds for that matter that I see on a regular basis. It seems those that were once close drifted away as our lives started to move in different directions. Oh well I have enough stuff to bring me down without having so called freinds add to it.

  	I say if something makes you happy then go for it, of course as long as you can pay your mortgage and bills and not go hungry. I don't know about that last one. There are probably things I would go hungry a bit for  I have little odd things around my house that some would think rather silly or stupid to have out. But I figure if they make me smile as I walk by then I don't care what others think. I have three little stuffed animals that sit at the side of my computer monitor and they remind me of a particular fun time or my hubby brought me from a business trip.

  	I don't know if you remember Debi but in the early 70's there was this stuffed dog named "Henry"  that the toy company Animal Fair  came out with that was like their mascot or represented their company. Anyway my maiden name is Henry and it came out when I was 9 or 10. I remember my sister taking me shopping for Christmas gifts for my parents and I picked this little stuffed dog about 7-8 inches that was kind or part stuffed and part beanie to give my daddy since that was our last name. There is a pic of him holding it on his knee so that mom could take a pic. My son played with it when he was little and it is now put away. Anyway a few uears ago they brought Henry back with a couple of different styles. I bought one that is about 3 inches long and has a clip and he hangs on the back of the arm of the desk lamp. I also bought the 14 inch one for my grandson to be. My daddy was very close to my son especially since we lived there after I left my ex. Adam had a little rocking chair that was beside my daddy's and he would climb up on his chair and onto my daddy's lap. It was so cute. Daddy passed away about a month before Adam's first birthday so I thought he would like this since he carried around the original all the time. Anyway these little things make me smile when I see them because they remind me of happy times. I'm sure most people would think it is very tacky to have these on our computer desk. So my point is if it makes you happy or smile then screw everyone else, they just aren't worth it. Sorry so long, got carried away. 

  	This is a pic of the new Henry.

http://www.amazon.com/Princess-Soft-Toys-04314-Plush/dp/B000BFR75U


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 4, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Oh Annie is cute. She looks so happy and playful. It's funny how they will pick one thing and it's their favorite play toy.
> 
> I may have mentioned this before but when my daughter was still playing with Barbies and of course they were everywhere and some missing parts. But Rascal would carry around this Barbie leg. It was so funny it was the same one always but she would have this leg sideways in her mouth walking up and down the stairs and it just looked so goofy. And Smokey would get this one Barbie head and carry around. It had long kind of crimped blonde hair and he carried it by part of the hair so that he looked like he had this long blonde beard, well with a head. I don't know why we never got pics of them. It was crazy looking, especially that leg that was more than twice the width of Rascal's head. Snowflake back then was much too refined for anything like that so above that kind of thing. But now in her older years she is making up for it. She does really loopy things now.


	thanks! she is such a lovely cat. she was an rspca cat and was abused by her owners before me and nick got her. so sad. she was so freaked out when we got her. she sat under the bed for days. now many years later she is a happy cat again. she is still nervous around people but after she has met them a few times she will let them stroke her. weirdly she has spent most of the day sleeping in nick's wardrobe! she can open it herself and likes to sleep on the blankets that are at the bottom of it!

  	and you mentioned that Rascal liked to carry the barbie by it's leg! but that is so funny about Smokey carrying it by the hair so he had a beard!! cats are such strange creatures!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 4, 2011)

That's great that you guys recused her.The place where my daughter has volunteered for years is a no-kill shelter. They take in so many rescues. I just can't believe how people can be so mean to helpless animals or move away and just leave them.

  	It funny how she can open that and sleep in there. They had a cat at that shelter that would open this one particular cabinet in one of the offices and go in and sleep in there or just hang out. They called it his bachelor's pad.

  	We got Rascal and Snowflake when my hubby went to the store to pick up my daughter's birthday cake when she turned 6. We had always told her when we moved into a different house she could have a kitty and we had been here 4 months. She said it didn't matter the color but she really wanted a white long hair. My hubby called me and said there's a lady giving away some kittens and she have a solid white long hair should I bring it home? I said sure. Everyone was here for the party and when he pulled in so I slipped out the back door. I took out a lined basket to bring her in and suprise her. I was surprised as I opened the cardoor there were two kitties and i looked at him and he said "they were cuter in pairs" We put them in the basket and came in and her eyes got realy big and she just stared in disbelief and said "are they real" "can I keep them" There was a table piled high with gifts be she gave them no attention.

  	Smokey came a few years later whena friend of mine had an uncle with some kitties he didn't want. His daughter had been asking to have the cat fixed and they said she had to save up her money to have it done and then she got pregnant. She had them in their barn and the uncle didn't really take care of them. They were pretty skinny. I chose Smokey because he was very quite and shy. Boy was he fooling us. He is nuts. In fact the whole litter is crazy. My friend ended up taking three and someone else took the other. She didn't know what her uncle planned for them if he couldn't find them homes. One of the ones she took got very sick and died from leukemia. They all including Smokey had to be taken to the vet and treated for worms. But the two she has are also quite mental, but entertaining.


----------



## katred (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh!! She looks like Seth. He's my little hero... A total mama's boy, but he's good about keeping the babies in line (well, also good at getting them riled up too...) and even by cat standards, he's exceptionally clean. Dom teases me, because, even when I can say no to the others, I give Seth everything he wants. For some reason, we just bonded when he was tiny.






LMD84 said:


> sod her! yes i remember you telling us about her before and she sounds like a  bit of an arse anyways!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 4, 2011)

Katred--he is such a sweetie. I love his markings. I've got to find pics of my kitties and post them. My hubby has moved everything around and put in different files and I am not a computer wiz.

  	My daughter-in-law called me this afternoon about 3:30 and said they were headed to the hospital. She said she was having a lot of pain not exactly contractions and she felt very nauseated. She called her dr and they told her to go on to the hospital. She said my son was flying around the house like a madman trying to make sure they had everything She said they would let me know after they got there and found out something. She felt they would go ahead and induce since it was planned for Thursday anyway.

  	So I jumped in the bath, threw a bit of makeup, got dressed and waited, a long time. I was trying to hurry and get everything I needed done in case I was at the hospital all night. I had not ironed my hubby's dress shirts and he's flying to DC tomorrow to testify in front of congress on Wed for some road thing or something. I always iron his dress shirt at night every night. It would make more sense if I would just do a bunch and have them ready but I don't.

  	My son finally texted me (God forbid he actually call) and said they were going to keep her there a couple hours and monitor her. She still was only dilated 1 cm. That was a bit after 5:00. He texted me again about 8:15 and said they were keeping her overnight and would know something in the morning when her dr comes in. I'm guessing they will induce tomorrow since she is there. It doesn't make sense to have her come back Thursday. But you just never know what the dr is going to do. So it's after 1:30 am and my brain won't settle long enough to even think about sleeping. They will have to hook an IV up to me to keep the coffee running through my veins so I can be at least half alert when my grandson enters the world


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 5, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Katred--he is such a sweetie. I love his markings. I've got to find pics of my kitties and post them. My hubby has moved everything around and put in different files and I am not a computer wiz.
> 
> My daughter-in-law called me this afternoon about 3:30 and said they were headed to the hospital. She said she was having a lot of pain not exactly contractions and she felt very nauseated. She called her dr and they told her to go on to the hospital. She said my son was flying around the house like a madman trying to make sure they had everything She said they would let me know after they got there and found out something. She felt they would go ahead and induce since it was planned for Thursday anyway.
> 
> ...


  	i hope that by now perhaps you have a grandson!!!


----------



## katred (Apr 5, 2011)

ShadowAddict- Hope that by the time you read this, you're a grandma! Have my fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly for you and your family. I love the story about your husband thinking they were cuter in pairs... I've generally found that as well, or at least, it makes a good excuse as to why I keep getting them in pairs... We hadn't intended on getting any more cats, but when I saw Simon, I absolutely had to have him... And his little brother (Hecubus) was so cute, I couldn't very well leave him behind.

  	I'm super excited today because The Great Enabler and I finally got our trailer done for the film we've been working on. We produced everything independently, out of our own pockets and it's within a hair's breadth of being finished. So we can start trying to connect with distributors to get it properly released! This has been something we've been working on for a couple of years, so it's probably as close as I'll come to childbirth...

  	Here's the link for the trailer if you want to check it out:

  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJUMecJb8Pk


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2011)

Kate the trailer is awesome!! when the whole thing is done you need to let me know because i'll totally watch it! congrats!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 6, 2011)

Kate--I love the trailer. That looks awesome.

  	YAY!!!!  I am a grandmother now. My DIL went into labor on her own. My son called me about 8:00 am yesterday and said that she was about 4cm dialated and the dr was going to check on her again at noon. I got there around 9:30am and she had been in horrible pain throughout the night. By the time I got there they had put the epidural in and was feeling better but very uncomfortable. After a couple of hours she started to run a fever and the baby's heart rate went way up. They started her on antibiotics and said a c-section may have to be done as she also had not dialated any further. They ended up doing the c-section and as soon as they got him out her temp spiked to over 104 degrees. They knocked her out and not sure what all they did but it did get her temp down.

  	The little guy weighed in at 7 lbs. 6 oz and 20 inches long. He was born at 12:40pm. He is such a cutie with a shimmer of dark brown hair and pretty blue eyes. My son's eyes are blue. Not many people have their baby on their actual due date so that was kind of funny. Mommy and baby are both doing well. I was over their again this evening and Megan looks so much better than last night.  She was able to get a shower today so that helped a great deal and her coloring is back to normal. My son is just beaming with pride.

  	With both of my kids I developed a fever during labor. With my daughter her heart rate also shot up and a c-section was considered. My dr said he'd give it a bit and monitor me to see if it came down and within an hour her heart rate did come back down within the normal range. So in the end I didn't have to have one. I was not near as miserable as Megan though. She was glad to just have it done and end her pain.

  	As far as what I finally settled on to be called was Nonny. I had mentioned I wasn't sure about Nona since I didn't really like all my extended family calling me that when I was younger so this was just a bit different. I also finally made my hubby choose something as he never would say. I talked him into going with Poppy. That way we can be Nonny and Poppy. I don't feel old so I didn't want to be called something that might make me feel that way. I like to think of age as just a number. It's all about how live your life. I proudly went in there today with my sparkly teal Undercurrent e/l or as Erine said mermaid in a stick and feeling fun and happy.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Apr 6, 2011)

Kate- just had to pop in and say that looks awesome! Great job!

  	While it seems sort of off topic now, I may as well post about my day.

  	From what went on, it would seem like it would be an awful day, but for some reason, I was just insanely happy today. It's been a week since I got my new medication and I seem to be adjusting pretty well and I've just been feeling great lately (I've been trying to walk everyday for at least an hour).... Anyway... I had a test this morning and then i had to run some errands with my mom and my brother and they got into a huge argument and still aren't really talking so I'm staying here to drive him to school tomorrow, and then I spent the rest of the day helping to plan a dear family friend's funeral. Really, the events were awful, but I wasn't gonna let anything put a dapper on my mood.

  	BTW, all of these cat pictures are adorable! I wish I could have a cat, but I'm extremely allergic.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2011)

laylalovesmac said:


> Kate- just had to pop in and say that looks awesome! Great job!
> 
> While it seems sort of off topic now, I may as well post about my day.
> 
> ...


	i'm pleased that you are doing so well and that you are in high spirits despite the arguments within your family.  and i hope the fineral goes very well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	today i locked myself out of the house! not so much of an issue now but it will be when i get home from work and have to sit outside my house for an hour!! and i needed that hour to get ready because we are going out for a friends birthday meal! so annoying! a quick change and no make up touch ups for me today!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 7, 2011)

Katie~Awesome trailer!  And crisp!  I love it. A very unique film, I think, and I look forward to finding out what happens! 

  	shadowaddict~Congrats, Nonny!  I am glad all went well with the delivery....my friend had a tough delivery and was in labour for almost 2 days before they gave her a C-section. She knew it was her only child and wanted so badly to have it naturally.  She called me up the following morning, had hardly seen her own baby and was so depressed.  Later in the day she was thrilled. She was clearer, feeling better and saw her adorable little girl and later said she wished she had not waited, that she would have a C-section again, anyday, but she was already in her 40's and unable to have further children.  Blessings on your family!

  	layla~Glad you are feeling well. I do know what you mean when things are going wonderfully and then tragedy strikes. A part of me knows I should be mourning and another part of me just wants to continue with life, happy and carefree, because I can't bring back the dead.  All I can do is cry and honour them, maybe best by realizing how precious each day is and moving on. 

  	Lou~Hun! Where is your key?  Our locks work so that you have to have your key to lock the door. You can't shut yourself out. Yay.  My car works that way, too.  Hubbies car does not, so I always keep a spare in my purse! 

  	Today started with several fun episodes of Buffy (Graduation, 1st few eppies of college, so peeks at her demon roommate and first contact with Initiative. Probably the most boring of the seasons. I want Gloria, Dawn, the Boogedy Shop, etc.)  Then I moved everything from my brown Coach to my new sage green one, gearing up for spring! It might hit 80 on Monday! I am so there!  Then I started drooling over the catalogue Zoya sent me. I can't wait for my Quite Cute goodies, which should start arriving tomorrow. I suppose I could do some cleaning...


----------



## laylalovesmac (Apr 7, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Katie~Awesome trailer!  And crisp!  I love it. A very unique film, I think, and I look forward to finding out what happens!
> 
> shadowaddict~Congrats, Nonny!  I am glad all went well with the delivery....my friend had a tough delivery and was in labour for almost 2 days before they gave her a C-section. She knew it was her only child and wanted so badly to have it naturally.  She called me up the following morning, had hardly seen her own baby and was so depressed.  Later in the day she was thrilled. She was clearer, feeling better and saw her adorable little girl and later said she wished she had not waited, that she would have a C-section again, anyday, but she was already in her 40's and unable to have further children.  Blessings on your family!
> 
> ...


	Exactly! I just don't know how sad to feel. But, I'm in a really good place in my life right now after being in a horrible place for the last four years and I just need to keep powering through and making each day the best it can be.


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 7, 2011)

i love all the pictures of beautiful kitties!!

  	i am having a bad week, well more like 2 weeks, last week my eye swelled up with really bad conjunctivitus and this week i have the flu, but i cant miss work because there is too much to do..so i'm knackered

  	on another note, my manager finally put me on a permenant full time contract, so after a year of doing the same work, i now have paid holiday and job security which isnt to be sneezed at in this financial climate.

  	maybe its karma, i'm ill but at least something good is happening too !


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> i love all the pictures of beautiful kitties!!
> 
> i am having a bad week, well more like 2 weeks, last week my eye swelled up with really bad conjunctivitus and this week i have the flu, but i cant miss work because there is too much to do..so i'm knackered
> 
> ...


  	oh and that is great news about getting a perm contract!!! i am sorry you have been so ill though! but you must feel so much better knowing you have a secure job. and boots is such a big and successful company so i bet you get great discount on the make up!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 7, 2011)

lol Loving kitties can be a dangerous hobby!  They lure us away with all their furry beauty and make us forget the world. Shame on their adorable wiles! 

  	I just had a blast from the past. I remembered the name of my two very first blushes. Both by Maybelline. Fresh Peach and Misty Pink.  Funny how certain things stick in your head.  And someone is selling them on ebay.  lol  I still don't get this. Old packaging, old, old, blush.  Must be toxic by now!  Still, fun to think back and remember.  They actually had good staying power back then!  It faded just in time for Noxema and bed!

  	The good ole days. When we removed waterproof mascara with scented baby oil.  Hehehe..

  	http://cgi.ebay.com/vtg-1980-MAYBELLINE-Brush-Blush-Soft-MISTY-PINK-/200594075094


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the congrats everyone. Baby and mom are doing well and will probably going home tomorrow.

  	Banana--sorry you are not feeling. But yay for the perm job. I worked at a place for two and a half years before they put me perm. so yeh no paid holidays, insurance or anything.

  	Debi--you are making me drool with the Zoya n/p and I can't believe someone would sell that blush on ebay. I may just have to put it on my watch list to see if anyone actually buys it, gross.

  	Lou--I've locked my self out too. Our doors have the older turn thingie from the inside then shut. We also have a deadbolt on everydoor. But Twice I have gone out to get he mail and out of habit turned the the thing and walked back up to a locked door, so not fun.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm just amazed that I remembered the colours!  lol  I am trying to remember an Avon lip balm I used and a Maybelline quad that I loved soooo much.  Lots of purples with maybe 1 pink. Very 70's, very pretty.  Oh..Avon Dew Kiss. Dang, that stuff was awesome!  I wonder if they still make it?  It had a matching night cream to die for. 

  	I remember this stuff though.  And that purple colour.  I think it was THE look of the time.

  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bLJjxakg1A


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I'm just amazed that I remembered the colours!  lol  I am trying to remember an Avon lip balm I used and a Maybelline quad that I loved soooo much.  Lots of purples with maybe 1 pink. Very 70's, very pretty.  Oh..Avon Dew Kiss. Dang, that stuff was awesome!  I wonder if they still make it?  It had a matching night cream to die for.
> 
> I remember this stuff though.  And that purple colour.  I think it was THE look of the time.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bLJjxakg1A


  	my first lipstick was by rimmell and was called heather shimmer.... i think they actually still make that one!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes, pretty scary on the blush and other things that sell on ebay.  Not to mention prices people ask for things.  Some items are bargains, others are downright insane. 

  	Praying, praying that the deck I put up will sell.  250.00 for it.  Will help pay immensely for my Quite Cute collection, in which I rather hoarded like a chipmunk on a few things. I better like it a lot!  And I want some things from Sephora. Oh, buy my deck, please!!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 8, 2011)

Actually if someone was truly a "collector" it would be a great item to have.  Spray it with alcohol and you don't have to use it.




ElvenEyes said:


> .....
> 
> I just had a blast from the past. I remembered the name of my two very first blushes. Both by Maybelline. Fresh Peach and Misty Pink.  Funny how certain things stick in your head.  And someone is selling them on ebay.  lol  I still don't get this. Old packaging, old, old, blush.  Must be toxic by now!  Still, fun to think back and remember.  ....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/vtg-1980-MAYBELLINE-Brush-Blush-Soft-MISTY-PINK-/200594075094


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 8, 2011)

So, what would one do with it, out of curiosity?  Just have it to show to someone that this is a blush that was super popular back in the day?  Do some people have Vintage makeup collections? That would be a super fun video to watch.  I mean I am just collecting makeup for myself and use everything, so please pardon my ignorance!  I have seen lipsticks on ebay from the 20's and some creams and powders. I suppose this would be very helpful for the movie industry and props!  Props especially for any show/movie that is retro!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 8, 2011)

Sold the deck! Sold the deck!  Woot!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 8, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Sold the deck! Sold the deck!  Woot!


	whoop whooop! now you don't have to feel bad about backing up some quite cute goodies! hee hee!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 8, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> whoop whooop! now you don't have to feel bad about backing up some quite cute goodies! hee hee!


  	Which is really good because I love this collection! Part of it arrived today from Macy's and in spite of wet hair and bad cramps, I quickly tossed some products on (more photos in the QC discussion) and LOVE this collection!! Definitely my favourite since I started using MAC!  BTW, his collection is sooo not the 70's. It is pure 60's, imo.  Been there, know it!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 8, 2011)

Debi i already said in the quite cute thread about how lovely you look! but honestly when i think of the quite cute collection i think of you! it has your name all over it!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 8, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> Debi i already said in the quite cute thread about how lovely you look! but honestly when i think of the quite cute collection i think of you! it has your name all over it!!



 	Thank you!  I really love all the colours so far and they are sticking well to my face!  My husband loves it too, so that is a plus!  He didn't even know it was a new collection or what the name was. I just walked into his office here at home and said "What do you think of this look?"  He just said "Cute!!!  And pink and lavender!  Now all you need is wings because you look like a little fairy!"  lol  You got to love a guy who will stop work on a hectic day and looks over your new makeup and all the colours and smiles because I am beaming with joy! 

  	Of course maybe it helps that I sold that deck, a money order for 75.00 came in, we are waiting on another and the Red Sox are finally winning a game.  lol  Oh, and it is Friday!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 8, 2011)

Beautiful look Debi. Those colors look great on you and very nice of your hubby to notice and comment.


----------



## katred (Apr 8, 2011)

Debi, you really look gorgeous! I can see clearly the difference between QC working on someone (you) and not (me). My natural lip colour really clashed with the lipstick, whereas yours enhances it. Goes to show how a lot of how well something works is largely a function of who its on. The purple shades just make your eyes look electric.

  	I remember seeing looks that one Specktra member (haven't seen her around recently) did with YSL's Paris Rose Rouge Volutpe where it looked stunning. Just this gorgeous, highly pigmented pink with a strong coral undertone. On me? Icky orange pink that looked a little like I remember the fluoride treatments at the dentist's office. Not cute. 

  	Felt like I had a great day today, although I think that's largely due to the weather being gorgeous. I sinned and picked myself up a gloss and lipstick... I am SUCH an addict. I did get kind of a thrill because, while I was shopping, the girl working the Clinique counter ran over to tell me how much she liked what I was wearing... Always nice to get noticed...

  	I did have one of those awkward experiences with a shop owner who's also a friend. She insisted I stop by to try on a dress, which she was sure was perfect for me... Not so. I just have a really hard time letting someone in that situation know that I'm not interested. I get annoyed really quickly when people try to pressure me, but, since she's someone both Dom and I know and chat with aside from her shop, I didn't feel like I could just tell her to sod off. Between the two of us, Dom is the one who can deal with people on a personal level without offending. Now I feel like I can't go back there for a while, because I suspect she's waiting for me to try this dress that REALLY doesn't work on me...


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 9, 2011)

katred said:


> Debi, you really look gorgeous! I can see clearly the difference between QC working on someone (you) and not (me). My natural lip colour really clashed with the lipstick, whereas yours enhances it. Goes to show how a lot of how well something works is largely a function of who its on. The purple shades just make your eyes look electric.
> 
> I remember seeing looks that one Specktra member (haven't seen her around recently) did with YSL's Paris Rose Rouge Volutpe where it looked stunning. Just this gorgeous, highly pigmented pink with a strong coral undertone. On me? Icky orange pink that looked a little like I remember the fluoride treatments at the dentist's office. Not cute.
> 
> ...


  	ooohh what lipstick and gloss did you get? i like hearing about others hauls! oh and i get what you mean about the shop owner friend. if you know this dress isn't going to work but she keeps mentioning it, it gets embarrassing!   and i understand that she wants buisness - but equally you need to realise when your sales pitch is just turning into pressure! not cool!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 9, 2011)

katred said:


> Debi, you really look gorgeous! I can see clearly the difference between QC working on someone (you) and not (me). My natural lip colour really clashed with the lipstick, whereas yours enhances it. Goes to show how a lot of how well something works is largely a function of who its on. The purple shades just make your eyes look electric.
> 
> I remember seeing looks that one Specktra member (haven't seen her around recently) did with YSL's Paris Rose Rouge Volutpe where it looked stunning. Just this gorgeous, highly pigmented pink with a strong coral undertone. On me? Icky orange pink that looked a little like I remember the fluoride treatments at the dentist's office. Not cute.
> 
> ...


	Thank you!  Watching the Quite Cute thread and seeing everyone swatching or photos of people wearing the same l/s with such different results is amazing.  Everything seems to depend on one's skin tone, eye and hair colour, and skin type (oily, dry, etc.) that decides if something will or won't work!  Amazing, really!

  	I have quite a few friends who own stores and I know exactly what you are feeling.  A true friendship will remain steady whether you buy from a shop or not or say no to an item.  If they only weigh your friendship on what you buy or their recommendation then it isn't a very strong one.  I am going through this right now.  I have a friend who owns a used bookstore.  Before we became friends I was simply a customer and often wish it was still that way.  She got angry at me when I bought a Kindle and called me a traitor because she hates high tech things and says it is ruining her business.  She always recommends books and movies and shows to everyone, stuffing books I am not the least interested in right in my face when I am trying to look at something else. I just put it down and say "Not for me".  And often don't buy anything at all.  She gets mad, but too bad.  She is mad at me because I spent my tarot selling money on Coach bags instead of her books (I didn't even mention makeup since she doesn't wear any) and it goes on and on.  Her last comment to me was "Whatever floats your boat".  I was so angry at her being so childish.  When I told her about the new series Camelot she said she could not be bothered (I bet you anything she is watching it and loving it!) because she has read sooooo much on King Arthur and it is just another thing to put on her busy calendar.  I wrote back "Whatever floats your boat".  lol  I have not heard from her in 2 days.  She can dish it out but she can't take it. Now she knows how stupid she sounds.  I have chosen to stop writing to her and visiting. I rarely buy anything from her and only sell on occasion. There are other places. She can be minus one friend unless she wants to step up to the plate, make an apology or gesture of friendship and grow up.  BTW, she is 62.  Maybe we are just too different.  I get excited about a new lipstick colour just as much as I get excited over a new book. She has become very narrow minded.  Grrr!   So, yeah, I get where you are at and feel for you!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 9, 2011)

well i had a pretty good day. although i messed up by using an expired bus ticket this morning!! however the driver didn't notice. i only realised when i got to work that i should have bought a bus pas again today! oops! then it was the grand national horse race which people seem to go crazy for. i am not into gambling or horse racing but the guys were putting bets on the horses. so i chose one because it had a funny name and it won! so my £2 bet got me £30! which will pay for my clarins moisturiser that i forgot to buy today!


----------



## katred (Apr 9, 2011)

Lou- that sounds like an awesome day! Sometimes, luck is just on your side. I've been a lazy slob today. Got up late, had some breakfast, toddled around a little, had a nap... I'm DJ'ing an event later tonight, so it'll be a fairly late one, but that's kind of par for the course. I've been keeping night owl hours lately. 

  	Debi- Sounds like your situation is worse than mine. I feel for you. Worst part about this was that I tried on another dress, which I strongly preferred, but she was pushing me towards the first one. So now I feel like I have to go somewhere else to buy the dress I want. She could get business from me either way, but the whole situation felt so weird that she'll likely lose out. 

  	I soothed myself with a Guerlain Kiss Kiss gloss- the deep magenta one that was part of the Spring collection. I'd been eyeing it for months and I finally decided that, since that collection is now gone just about everywhere, I just had to have it. I also picked up Rouge d'Armani- the red colour that came out with their holiday collection. I got the very last one, which always makes me feel like I did the right thing. It's funny, because I absolutely adore the Armani lipsticks, but most of the colours seem unimaginative to me. I wish they'd build up the range more!

  	I'm trying to figure out something to wear for tonight, since it's an occasion where I can get as creative as I want...


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, I was bad again. I shopped, I hauled.  I will put that up tomorrow or something. I am too tired right now to do it!  But I also got some cute tops for summer.  I went to one shop and they were closed!  We never heard they had gone bankrupt, but sure enough.  I bought tons of stuff there, so I am really freaked out as to where I am going to find good casual clothes.  At least I picked these cuties up.  Note the colours (which is the majority of both my winter and summer clothes).  Can you tell why I LOVE the Quite Cute collection?  lol

  	Oh, and the most fun part.  When I went into MAC (dang, the lippies were all sold out) the manager, whom I see a lot of, asked me if I would be interested in working for MAC. OMG.  I mean, no, because it is too far away and not part of my present evil plan (yes, I have an evil plan!) but she went on and on about how I do my makeup well, know what colours look good on me and how to work them together, how other MUA there have mentioned they like my MU and was really trying to convince me to think about it in a serious way. I was so touched. I told her I owed it to all of you and the You Tube videos that really teach how to blend, etc., and just follow my own style, and she pulled out a picture of her mother to show me and it was just the sweetest half hour!  Hubby was standing in the mall waiting, watching, wondering why I was chatting so much with her.  lol I could have kissed her feet....but that probably would have been really strange.....


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 9, 2011)

Debi--I just now saw that you sold that deck. Congrats. I realy like those tops and yes the colors are very you and will go quiite well with your quite cute

  	Lou-great job on picking the winning horse. I went to a race a couple of times years ago with my sister and her hubby. They were not much into it but it was a group outting. I did the same thing I looked at the names and picked the cute or funny ones. I also won a little. I'm too chicken to ever bet much on anything. I had gone to Vegas probably 4-5 times before I ever gambled at all. My sister is into more than I am. I love to shop in Vegas. She likes video poker but there with me she doesn't do very much of it cause she has casinos in her state. I like to play the penny slots that have silly names and bonus plays. That way late at night we can sit and play for quite a while and chat and people watch without going broke because we usually stay 9-10 nights. We are usually going to bed when my hubby is going to work as we are two hours ahead here. Vegas is a whole different world, love to vist but would not like to live there.

  	Kate--that would be so very awkward for me about the dress. I am not good in those type situations. I have a hard time speaking up and always afraid I will hurt someone's feelings or something. I'm like that even with family. I have offered to help out my son and DIL as he has to get back to classes this week and she is trying to do some of her classwork online and heal from the c-section and take care of a newborn. He told me today that her mother is coming Monday but she could probably use my help Tuesday which is fine. I really just wish they would say from x time to x time. I don't want them to feel I'm smothering them and also don't want to cut out too early when she needs my help. I think I may have to ask my son to please tell me because I don't want her to feel that I don't want to help. I just want a time estimate. I guess it's kind of like feeling you are over staying your welcome. Some of this is likely to be coming from how much I value my alone time.

  	The dj thing sounds really cool. I bet that is a lot of fun. You'll have to tell us all about how it goes.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 10, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Debi--I just now saw that you sold that deck. Congrats. I realy like those tops and yes the colors are very you and will go quiite well with your quite cute
> 
> Lou-great job on picking the winning horse. I went to a race a couple of times years ago with my sister and her hubby. They were not much into it but it was a group outting. I did the same thing I looked at the names and picked the cute or funny ones. I also won a little. I'm too chicken to ever bet much on anything. I had gone to Vegas probably 4-5 times before I ever gambled at all. My sister is into more than I am. I love to shop in Vegas. She likes video poker but there with me she doesn't do very much of it cause she has casinos in her state. I like to play the penny slots that have silly names and bonus plays. That way late at night we can sit and play for quite a while and chat and people watch without going broke because we usually stay 9-10 nights. We are usually going to bed when my hubby is going to work as we are two hours ahead here. Vegas is a whole different world, love to vist but would not like to live there.
> 
> ...


  	Oh i would love to go to Vegas as well but sadly Nick is not into it. He think it is all about the gambling. and obviously that is a huge part but there are lots of shows and things  to see and do other than that right? and like you i think that i'd be doing the penny slots rather than the hard core games! i wouldn't have a clue on what to do! hee hee!

  	that is really nice of you to help out with the baby. i am sure that they will appriciate any kind of help and time you spend with them. and good idea about asking how much help and time they need. if you don't ask you won't know when things are getting too much for them 

  	today i have the in laws visiting. but first i need to do my make up! i plan on re-creating a mac promo image from a past collection. then it will be on the specktra blog when it goes 'live' very soon.  so i guess i should stop chating here right?!

  	oh and Debi there is a new mac collection called semi precious - got a couple of pink mineral shadows that i am sure you will be all over! and a pretty pink msf too! looks like it has a nipple though... check it out to see what i mean!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 10, 2011)

Have fun with the in-laws!  I can't wait to see your new look!  Hm....yet another collection from MAC.  And nipples, no doubt.  I will have to try and find the link to that one!  But they are putting too many collections out. I would rather see some amazing new colours added to the permanent line like Pink Cult, etc.  I think it would be in their best interest instead of overwhelming the customers with collections that sell out so fast we can only get part of the collection and left high and dry for the rest. That just leads to unhappy consumers.  Ah, well.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 10, 2011)

Just saw the Nipple Collection...I mean The Semi-Precious Collection!  lol  I would have to see swatches on these. They look highly glittery and some are amazing dark.  Maybe good for some of my fey looks, but other than the paler pink one, it isn't grabbing me.  At least not yet.  I am not even excited about the Flower collection.  Hmm...  Collection overload and just not colours I know I would wear, so looks like pennies will be well saved in the near future!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 10, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Just saw the Nipple Collection...I mean The Semi-Precious Collection!  lol  I would have to see swatches on these. They look highly glittery and some are amazing dark.  Maybe good for some of my fey looks, but other than the paler pink one, it isn't grabbing me.  At least not yet.  I am not even excited about the Flower collection.  Hmm...  Collection overload and just not colours I know I would wear, so looks like pennies will be well saved in the near future!


  	oh that is good! i am drooling over about 4 of the shadows from that collection!

  	the in law visit went ok. went out for a nice meal and had a chat. nothing too painful and i wasn't judged much this time. although they were moaning at nick a little. they don't feel he is successful and kept asking him when he was going to get a better paid job!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 14, 2011)

how is everybody doing? anybody got anything exciting planned for the weekend?

  	i am going to see scream 4 at the cinema! i lovce those movies! and i even remember my mum taking me to see the second and third one when i was extremely underage! i am surprised the cinema let me in! lol! although when i was a teen i did always look much older than i was thanks to the clothing i wore and my boobs!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 14, 2011)

lol Boobs. They always give us away. What is with that? 

  	I have no idea what we are doing this weekend.  My hubby finally got our taxes done so if the weather is nice at all we might start doing a few little outside things.  Our local nursery is having a big spring bash on Saturday so we will try and go to that.  Food catered and people talking birds, flowers, wildlife, etc.  I love that place.  It is a second home to me!  Last night was super relaxing as we burned an Angel Amaretto candle, ate popcorn (light butter, no salt, no sugar) and watched Narnia;Voyage of the Dawn Treader. Okay, I cried at the end.  I don't want it to end. I don't want them to never go back to Narnia.  It rots and Aslan is so cute and furry. I hate when things end.  When I was in my early teens I read the Hobbit and the LOTR trilogy and when it was done I would start all over again because I didn't want it to end.  I did that, with a slight hop to other books, for several years!  Then I tossed in the Silmarillion too. It took a lot of bravery on my part to branch out and leave Middle Earth on its own, once in a while!  lol   I want to read this weekend, too.  I have been so busy with tarot selling, boxing things up, etc., that it has turned into a full time job!  Oh, and house clean.  I forgot about the house. Oops.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 14, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> lol Boobs. They always give us away. What is with that?
> 
> I have no idea what we are doing this weekend.  My hubby finally got our taxes done so if the weather is nice at all we might start doing a few little outside things.  Our local nursery is having a big spring bash on Saturday so we will try and go to that.  Food catered and people talking birds, flowers, wildlife, etc.  I love that place.  It is a second home to me!  Last night was super relaxing as we burned an Angel Amaretto candle, ate popcorn (light butter, no salt, no sugar) and watched Narnia;Voyage of the Dawn Treader. Okay, I cried at the end.  I don't want it to end. I don't want them to never go back to Narnia.  It rots and Aslan is so cute and furry. I hate when things end.  When I was in my early teens I read the Hobbit and the LOTR trilogy and when it was done I would start all over again because I didn't want it to end.  I did that, with a slight hop to other books, for several years!  Then I tossed in the Silmarillion too. It took a lot of bravery on my part to branch out and leave Middle Earth on its own, once in a while!  lol   I want to read this weekend, too.  I have been so busy with tarot selling, boxing things up, etc., that it has turned into a full time job!  Oh, and house clean.  I forgot about the house. Oops.


	Oh wow! the nursery thing sounds like it would be wonderful! i would love to go somewhere with birds and wildlife like that!  and yes i love the narnia films and i enjoyed reading the books when i was younger too! and that is so cute that you read all the LOTR books again because you didn't want them to end! i am ashamed to admit that i have never read those books - nick has and loves them but they are too heavy for me! but i love the movies! lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 14, 2011)

Lou~You should see the place at Christmas. Even Halloween is a blast, but Christmas is gorgeous.  They go all out with over 50 trees displayed and various themes, villages, you name it. It is both a nursery and gift shop. I love that place to death.  Here is a picture of my tree this past year...tree and decorations mostly from them. My house looks like their store! lol  We always joke about it and they make me bring in photos, always wondering what I am up to next! Right now I am working on a Fairy Village.  Woot!

  	My tree..., day and night, and the mini tree in the family room....  Anyone for hot chocolate and eggnog?


----------



## rockin (Apr 14, 2011)

I love to see Christmas trees all lit up, and the lovely glow they give off in an otherwise unlit room   Gives such a cosy feeling


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh Debi they are beautiful!!! i love your decorations and the nativity on your mantlepiece is so cool! no wonder they like to see pictures! sadly we cant have a christmas tree anymore because naughty dylan pulls it down and breaks all the decorations! he's such a shitty kitty sometimes!



rockin said:


> I love to see Christmas trees all lit up, and the lovely glow they give off in an otherwise unlit room   Gives such a cosy feeling


  	yes it is a wonderful cozy feeling they give off! oh and how was your son's birthday? did he have a lovely day?


----------



## rockin (Apr 14, 2011)

He's such a sleepyhead!  He got up mid afternoon and opened his cards and presents, then we had the birthday tea (complete with candle-on-a-pizza) and he snuggled up to his Nan and went back to sleep LOL.  We've come to expect that from him, I'm afraid.  He's been in bed most of today, too.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 14, 2011)

oh bess him! that is so sweet that you did manage to do a candle on a pizza for him! i bet it made his day!  and i think most teenage boys sleep loads! when i first met Nick he was 17 and sometimes i would arrive at his house at about 10am and he would still be in bed! i couldn't believe it because i am a morning person and always up at 6am! always have and always will i guess! after living with nick for many years i have trained him to be a morning person too! now he gets a head ache if he stays in bed past 8am! lol!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 20, 2011)

well today my day wasn't the best. i had somebody from head office arrive and do a surprise audit on my store and because i have been short staffed i hadn't dome some of the paperwork so didn't get full marks. kinda sucked.  then a computer went wrong but after much faffing it turned out the monitor cable wasn't plugged in! hence why the pc was just showing a blank screen. then the printer broke - for real and it took ages to sort out. all quite stressful!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 20, 2011)

Tomorrow is a new day 
  	Sounds like you did a great job considering the situation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






LMD84 said:


> well today my day wasn't the best. i had somebody from head office arrive and do a surprise audit on my store and because i have been short staffed i hadn't dome some of the paperwork so didn't get full marks. kinda sucked.  then a computer went wrong but after much faffing it turned out the monitor cable wasn't plugged in! hence why the pc was just showing a blank screen. then the printer broke - for real and it took ages to sort out. all quite stressful!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 20, 2011)

Aww, Lou! I am sorry you had a crappy day.  It really rots when one thing leads to another and I swear the domino effect takes place.  Tomorrow can only be better!  Put on a smile and a pigment and feel free to toss the printer out the window! 

  	Today was a yucky day for me. I was tired all day, sick feeling from cramps, but it got better in the evening, at least for a while. Long enough to watch The King's Speech which was amazing, and HP again, and I just sold a deck for 150.00.  I now have 6 boxes waiting to go out and getting down to the nitty gritty of my collection.  Soon there will not be much left to sell off!  I am so proud that I have sold this much already and I think most of not all of what I want to get rid of will be gone by June 1st!  And I was thinking it would take all summer!  Very pleased about that, even if things have slowed down a bit with sales.  Yay! 

  	And with a few more little goodies trickling in from Sephora and bits attracting my interest as the summer goes along, I am pretty well stocked to the brim with MU for a very long time! 

  	Okay. so who cheats and wears expired MU, so long as it isn't smelly or weird looking?  I was good and just changed out my mascaras.  But some of my lippies and powder products I plan to keep for a while and use.  Shame on me. Maybe I will find a sprayer and fill it with alcohol to disinfect on occasion.  Thoughts?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 20, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Aww, Lou! I am sorry you had a crappy day.  It really rots when one thing leads to another and I swear the domino effect takes place.  Tomorrow can only be better!  Put on a smile and a pigment and feel free to toss the printer out the window!
> 
> Today was a yucky day for me. I was tired all day, sick feeling from cramps, but it got better in the evening, at least for a while. Long enough to watch The King's Speech which was amazing, and HP again, and I just sold a deck for 150.00.  I now have 6 boxes waiting to go out and getting down to the nitty gritty of my collection.  Soon there will not be much left to sell off!  I am so proud that I have sold this much already and I think most of not all of what I want to get rid of will be gone by June 1st!  And I was thinking it would take all summer!  Very pleased about that, even if things have slowed down a bit with sales.  Yay!
> 
> ...


  	yeah the printer really was the last thing i needed!! lol! i wanted to throw it into the road and under a bus! luckily today i can now laugh about the fact we thought the computer was broke though! we're all so techy minded and couldn't work out a cable was unplugged! lol!!

  	i'm sorry you stll have cramps though  but i am pleased you have watched and liked the kings speech! i need to see it but it is not out on dvd yet in the uk! why do we have to wait so long?!

  	oh and i use glosses that have technically expired. to be honest as long as they smell the same and do not have a weird texture i think it's ok. plus because i am very sanitary with my products anyway i think that helps them last longer  and for lippies you can dip them in alcohol or of course use a clean lip brush with each use (but don't double dip!) and with powders always use a clean brush and use some tissue to wipe the top layer lightly. it's glosses that are tricky. usually i will put some gloss on my hand and then apply with a brush or my finger so that i am not actually getting the doe foot on my lips. yeah i am crazy when it comes to being sanitary!

  	today i have a day off but am about to clean the house because i have some wall insulations people arriving at 10am to sort that out. we'll be all set for next winter!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 21, 2011)

Debi you will like janice's series of blog posts - she is reviewing perfumes! check out her first post -Spring Fragrance Series: Playboy Play it Lovely  Now both of you can educate me on scents!

  	i have been really enjoying my day off. wall insulation is now complete and didn't take too long. i sorted out new music on my iphone and mac. and of course i watched desperate housewives and hellcats cleaned the house, played with kitties and still had time to do a couple of blog posts and pictures.  and the best bit is that it is super hot here today... well for UK standards!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 21, 2011)

Oooh, tell me about the heat, Lou!  I am sick of this weather. It is cold, super windy and gusty out, allegies attacking my eyes, but not leaves yet. I feel like it is November and I ought to put up the tree, start Christmas cards, etc.!  Ho ho ho!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 21, 2011)

Very proud to be me today.  I lived today well  ... enjoyed others, listened and learnt, pushed through a fear, showed poise and grace in a situation of cati-ness.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 21, 2011)

oh and my makeup was awesome  ... doesn't that make a day!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 22, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> oh and my makeup was awesome  ... doesn't that make a day!


  	check you out! i'm proud of you! you accomplished loads yesterday!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 22, 2011)

That is one very good thing I don't have to ever worry about.  We are too far from any cities to have smog and the wind usually comes from the Northwest, which is arctic air anyhow!  Of course, that also keeps us chilly!  But you will hear me complain when it gets too hot and humid, too! 

  	Two boxes get sent out today. I am so glad.  This room is a mess.  I am presently rearranging all my CD's and really want a IPod of some kind and a new phone. Hubby likes our archaic ones, but I don't!  Next Christmas and winter is going to be the year of new techy things for me. A new camera, new phone, MP3 player or Ipod.  Time to get with it!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 22, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> That is one very good thing I don't have to ever worry about.  We are too far from any cities to have smog and the wind usually comes from the Northwest, which is arctic air anyhow!  Of course, that also keeps us chilly!  But you will hear me complain when it gets too hot and humid, too!
> 
> Two boxes get sent out today. I am so glad.  This room is a mess.  I am presently rearranging all my CD's and really want a IPod of some kind and a new phone. Hubby likes our archaic ones, but I don't!  Next Christmas and winter is going to be the year of new techy things for me. A new camera, new phone, MP3 player or Ipod.  Time to get with it!


  	oohh well when you want to make your technology purchases let me know! i love gadgets! i will be buying a new camera next year - mainly because next year will be when we go on holiday again. nothing particularly wrong with my current one - i just want a newer version!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 23, 2011)

lol But I was planning to ask you for recommendations when the time comes!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 23, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> lol But I was planning to ask you for recommendations when the time comes!


  	i'd be happy to help out!


----------



## katred (Apr 23, 2011)

ElvenEyes- I will say that I really love my iPhone. Sort of takes care of a few needs in one. 

  	I'm currently recovering from yesterday. I had the most twisted nightmare about losing an eye and woke up to discover that it was because I had a migraine. Weird thing is, my migraines don't hurt all that badly, at least not for very long, but they completely incapacitate me. They seem entirely focused on my eyes, which means I usually wake up with a weird sense of pressure in my head and no sight in my right eye (hence the dream, I guess). I apparently woke Dom up three times during my nightmare because I was yelling or panicking. Then, of course, I woke up and couldn't see out the eye I dreamt I'd lost... Ugh. Not what you'd call a productive day by any means. And unfortunately, we had some issues with Arthur, our eldest furry boy, last night (he's fine now) that kept us from getting any sleep until about 6. So today has been a write-off as well. 

  	I'm thinking that if I can just dye my hair, make some notes on a story I thought of, reheat our leftovers and make it out to meet friends tonight as planned, I'll at least be able to salvage something of the last 48 hours. 

  	WWJoanD- I take my hat off to you. Sounds like you were karmically making up for all my slack!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 23, 2011)

katred said:


> ElvenEyes- I will say that I really love my iPhone. Sort of takes care of a few needs in one.
> 
> I'm currently recovering from yesterday. I had the most twisted nightmare about losing an eye and woke up to discover that it was because I had a migraine. Weird thing is, my migraines don't hurt all that badly, at least not for very long, but they completely incapacitate me. They seem entirely focused on my eyes, which means I usually wake up with a weird sense of pressure in my head and no sight in my right eye (hence the dream, I guess). I apparently woke Dom up three times during my nightmare because I was yelling or panicking. Then, of course, I woke up and couldn't see out the eye I dreamt I'd lost... Ugh. Not what you'd call a productive day by any means. And unfortunately, we had some issues with Arthur, our eldest furry boy, last night (he's fine now) that kept us from getting any sleep until about 6. So today has been a write-off as well.
> 
> ...


  	yeah i love my iphone too! it is crazy how attached i have got to it! i only bought it last august but it is glued to me since! i love that i can enter things in the calender and then when i synch it to my mac everything is on that calender too! clever stuff!

  	that nightmare you had sounds horrible! i am so sorry that you woke up in a panic like that and that you had a shitty migraine too  not the best way to start your day! good luck with the couple of things you want to do!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey! I am still awake and wired!  Here it is, after 1am, and I have spent a large part of the evening standing in the rain trying to calm down my neighbour's teenage daughters as part of their house burned down.  Oye.  Their mother, taking heavy pain killers fell asleep in bed, while smoking. She woke, screamed for help, they dragged her out, she is burnt and at the hospital, some of the pets survived, but sadly not all, the house is in ruins, there are still fire engines all over the place, me, the one afraid of dogs, was caring for their Doberman Pincher.  I had to roam around the yard while the house was burning to find one of the girls cell phone, keep them calm, get them to call for friends to drive them to the hospital and to stay, etc.  In the meantime all the neighbours were just standing at a distance not even helping in the least bit. I don't really even know these people, but gosh, if someone needs help, you help!  You don't just let two teenage girls cry while a tragedy is happening. Insane people. Yes, their mother has major problems, but regardless, you help anyhow.  So I am wired, and finally shaking.  No sleep for me. I can still hear the engines of some fire trucks that will remain the night because they have to gut out the house, holes were made, windows blew out. I never felt such a hot fire or saw such flames and smoke pour out of a house. 

  	Oh yeah. Happy Easter. Miracle anyone survived for if the daughters were not home, the mother would definitely be dead. I think I need to go hug my makeup and books and stuffed animals and just be very happy that I don't smoke or make stupid choices.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 24, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Hey! I am still awake and wired!  Here it is, after 1am, and I have spent a large part of the evening standing in the rain trying to calm down my neighbour's teenage daughters as part of their house burned down.  Oye.  Their mother, taking heavy pain killers fell asleep in bed, while smoking. She woke, screamed for help, they dragged her out, she is burnt and at the hospital, some of the pets survived, but sadly not all, the house is in ruins, there are still fire engines all over the place, me, the one afraid of dogs, was caring for their Doberman Pincher.  I had to roam around the yard while the house was burning to find one of the girls cell phone, keep them calm, get them to call for friends to drive them to the hospital and to stay, etc.  In the meantime all the neighbours were just standing at a distance not even helping in the least bit. I don't really even know these people, but gosh, if someone needs help, you help!  You don't just let two teenage girls cry while a tragedy is happening. Insane people. Yes, their mother has major problems, but regardless, you help anyhow.  So I am wired, and finally shaking.  No sleep for me. I can still hear the engines of some fire trucks that will remain the night because they have to gut out the house, holes were made, windows blew out. I never felt such a hot fire or saw such flames and smoke pour out of a house.
> 
> Oh yeah. Happy Easter. Miracle anyone survived for if the daughters were not home, the mother would definitely be dead. I think I need to go hug my makeup and books and stuffed animals and just be very happy that I don't smoke or make stupid choices.


  	eeek! i saw your picture on facebook Debi - terrible stuff but this kind of thing happens all the time. people fall asleep smoking or with a candle still lit - not good  one of my good friends is a fireman and he tells me all kinds of stories about what he has seen that week. and yes i can't believe the other neighbours just stood and watched as these poor guys were crying. you do anything to help the poor things  it's not their fault.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 24, 2011)

It was wild, Lou. We were sitting in our family room watching The Borgias when we both heard sirens. We just assumed that it was passing by on the main road behind us, up the hill, but it got louder and then I saw flashing lights and said "oh oh, it is our road!"  We live on 2 roads that are Cul du sacs and I opened the door, followed the train of fire engines and looked up and saw huge flames ripping out of their main bedroom.  Her husband died many years ago.  She is a real character with a lot of problems, drinking, drug use, etc., so I am not surprised that this has happened, but still. I just go into this emergency mode and through my hoodie on, my boots and ran. Hubby just stayed.  Neighbours just stayed in corners watching quietly.  No one helped.  I know they all have had problems with them, but you help people.  No matter what. You put away the petty arguments.  They could have all died.  Some of the pets did. They have lost possibly everything from fire, smoke or water damage at this point.  First the death of their father and now this.  My heart goes out to them, especially the youngest daughter who was so shaken up and the oldest receiving oxygen because she had breathed in too much smoke.  I am going to try and get some sleep, but it so surreal to see and hear all the fired engines out there still, police talking, everything.  We live in a very quiet upscale neighbourhood and this kind of thing just doesn't happen.  Our town probably gets no more than 4 big fires in the course of a year, and they are usually electric fires from an old home or candles from Christmas lights.  Just too freaky.  lol my husband is pacing and looking out the window.  Lights flashing everywhere, spotlights on the house.  As they keep going through it they rumble things about and a spark starts up, a fire breaks out, they douse it.  Glad it is raining and not windy. Another blessing. 

  	Is it okay to want to sleep with your makeup bag for comfort?  Hehehe...


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh Debi--so sorry to hear about your neighbor's house but especailly the girls and their pets, at least their mom will hopefully be ok. Yeh I don't get how some people can just stand there and stare when there are 2 young girls feeling quite alone and their house and belongings are burning as they watch. I would not even think just go to them. I don't know why people smoke in bed or even laying on the sofa. You just son't know if you may dose off.

  	Yes it is perfectly fine and normal to sleep snuggled with your makeup.

  	Katred--I hope you are feeling better from your migraine and nightmare.

  	Debi--I have to admit to not reading the LOTR book eithers. My daughter of course has probably several times. When she can pull herself from Diagon Alley she goes to Middle Earth.  She can rattle off all kinds of trivia about things like that but when it comes to her schoolwork and tests it seems her brain goes blank.  She will also sit and watch the hours upon hours of extras on the super extended editions of all those movies. She can't wait till June when the next Ultimate edtion of HP comes out.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 25, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> It was wild, Lou. We were sitting in our family room watching The Borgias when we both heard sirens. We just assumed that it was passing by on the main road behind us, up the hill, but it got louder and then I saw flashing lights and said "oh oh, it is our road!"  We live on 2 roads that are Cul du sacs and I opened the door, followed the train of fire engines and looked up and saw huge flames ripping out of their main bedroom.  Her husband died many years ago.  She is a real character with a lot of problems, drinking, drug use, etc., so I am not surprised that this has happened, but still. I just go into this emergency mode and through my hoodie on, my boots and ran. Hubby just stayed.  Neighbours just stayed in corners watching quietly.  No one helped.  I know they all have had problems with them, but you help people.  No matter what. You put away the petty arguments.  They could have all died.  Some of the pets did. They have lost possibly everything from fire, smoke or water damage at this point.  First the death of their father and now this.  My heart goes out to them, especially the youngest daughter who was so shaken up and the oldest receiving oxygen because she had breathed in too much smoke.  I am going to try and get some sleep, but it so surreal to see and hear all the fired engines out there still, police talking, everything.  We live in a very quiet upscale neighbourhood and this kind of thing just doesn't happen.  Our town probably gets no more than 4 big fires in the course of a year, and they are usually electric fires from an old home or candles from Christmas lights.  Just too freaky.  lol my husband is pacing and looking out the window.  Lights flashing everywhere, spotlights on the house.  As they keep going through it they rumble things about and a spark starts up, a fire breaks out, they douse it.  Glad it is raining and not windy. Another blessing.
> Is it okay to want to sleep with your makeup bag for comfort?  Hehehe...


  	that is so sad about some of their pets too - i bet the girls are so upset. and you say their father had died a little while ago? that is too much for young girls like that - bless them 

  	and you use your makeup for comfort! it's totally ok! hee hee!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 25, 2011)

Dragging myself out of bed.  It is already in the papers. Jill was severely burned and one of the dogs died in the fire.  Two other dogs and 1 cat survived though I have no idea how they will be or if they were harmed in any way.  The fire engines left just a little while ago, staying all night to keep an eye on the house in case of any outbursts, which kept happening. Between fire, smoke and water damage they probably lost almost everything.  It is a miracle they got her out.  I think everyone is just so shaken up, yet at the same time really it was an accident waiting to happen with her history.  A  pity for the girls, both who have been in trouble themselves, to lose their father about 10 years ago, their brother away in service and really alone with tons of pets they don't even know what to do with. Now to have their mother on a very long and painful road to recovery and no home.  There were fire engines from 4 different towns. Scary stuff.

  	Today I will visit my stuff.  My MU, my books, my tarot being sold off!  lol There definitely is something to be said for living lightly.  But I am sure I will still haul.  Hehehe...  Apparently smoke isn't the greatest thing for my allergy eyes either!  Hmm....


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 25, 2011)

i hope that she makes a full recovery - burns can be so nasty  and that is such a shame about one of their dogs. sorry about your allergies too! i imagine all the smoke has done it 

Lollipop Loving – Best lipstick ever! - check out todays blog post! i know i keep posting links but i'd love loads of you guys to read!  hee hee!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 25, 2011)

Love your blog, Lou!  I am so jealous over those beautiful pink lipstick containers, but they were pre-Debi days!  I see them in a lot of the You Tube collection/storage videos and drool with envy! I was hoping the Quite Cute collection might have pastel or bring pink and purple packaging with little flowers on it.  That would have been fun! 

  	I swear if one more "burnt house peeper" or town truck drives down this quiet road to look at what happened I am going to scream!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 25, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Love your blog, Lou!  I am so jealous over those beautiful pink lipstick containers, but they were pre-Debi days!  I see them in a lot of the You Tube collection/storage videos and drool with envy! I was hoping the Quite Cute collection might have pastel or bring pink and purple packaging with little flowers on it.  That would have been fun!
> 
> I swear if one more "burnt house peeper" or town truck drives down this quiet road to look at what happened I am going to scream!


	why thank you! and yeah the heatherette packaging has been my favourite packaging from mac - so pretty and fun! maybe one day you can track some down


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 25, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> why thank you! and yeah the heatherette packaging has been my favourite packaging from mac - so pretty and fun! maybe one day you can track some down


	Wait! I thought you were coming here to play in the milkweed with me this fall. No?  What if I dangle some pigments in front of you.  Will that help? 

  	Bad news.  The woman burnt in the fire is in critical condition and fighting for her life.  There are several family members gathered at the house. Not sure if they are allowed inside at all to retrieve things for the girls or what.  Unreal.  These kids don't need to lose another parent.  What a tragedy.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 25, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Wait! I thought you were coming here to play in the milkweed with me this fall. No?  What if I dangle some pigments in front of you.  Will that help?
> Bad news.  The woman burnt in the fire is in critical condition and fighting for her life.  There are several family members gathered at the house. Not sure if they are allowed inside at all to retrieve things for the girls or what.  Unreal.  These kids don't need to lose another parent.  What a tragedy.


  	oh yeah! pigments will definately get me over the milkweed issue!  hee hee!

  	i really hope their mother pulls through - that would be terrible if they were left without parents  how old are they?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 26, 2011)

The youngest is 17 and I believe is graduating this year, but not positive.  The older one is 20.  They have had a hard life of it.  Their mother isn't exactly the brightest star in the sky and after her husband passed away she had another guy living with her within weeks. It was unreal.  This messed up the girls and the son. The son left and joined the service. The oldest girl joined up with a gang, the youngest has some emotional problems but it sweet inside and very thoughtful. I wish I could pull her out of that family and raise her myself and show her what a normal life is like.  But she is close to her sister and getting tougher and tougher, in more trouble, etc.  I really hate seeing this. I think the mother is going to be okay, but she has other health issues and emotional ones that will delay her recovery.  Overall I wish the best for the family, but everyone hopes the house gets patched up, renovated and sold to another family.  I'm not sure how she can fix this with a lot of neighbours that she or her kids have had conflicts with.  The egged house on Halloween, smashed our next door neighbour's mailbox, snuck in and used our other next door neighbour's pool late at night and the owner had to call the police.  I guess it happened more than once. They have their own pool, but the mother never opened it last year so there is green scum everywhere. All in all it is a sad case. 

  	On a happier note the tarot selling has picked up again, the drawers getting a bit emptier (still a long way to go) but I feel like I am moving it along.  Coach sent me a 25% coupon (hehehe) and I have some fun things coming in the mail today!  I have spent a lot of time going through old magazines and tossing them out or sending them on to other places. I have a few books to sell, etc.  So, things are busy but getting more organized!  Wish me luck to keep up my spring cleaning until it is completely done. Heck, I haven't even put makeup on yet. My eyes are all teary from allergies, so no eye stuff today!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

A tour of Boots

  	check it out guys - a video done by myself! a tour of a UK drugstore!


----------



## rockin (Apr 27, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> A tour of Boots
> 
> check it out guys - a video done by myself! a tour of a UK drugstore!




	I love the covert filming LOL.  Your Boots looks quite a bit bigger than ours.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

rockin said:


> I love the covert filming LOL.  Your Boots looks quite a bit bigger than ours.


  	LOL! i was so scared because i swear i thought i was going to be ejected from the shop! because it was early morning when i went in it was pretty quiet and stuff where everywhere! i even used a sony bloggie to film because it looks like a mobile phone!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 27, 2011)

Miss Austen Powers on a mission!  lol  Excellent blog...I posted over there.  Lots of fun to see it all and you did fantastic!  I finally know what a Boots is like!  Yay!  And of course, now I want to come over there and shop!


----------



## katred (Apr 27, 2011)

Deni- Very sorry to hear about your neighbour. I know what you mean about setting past wrongs aside at such times. It might make me a bad person, but I was especially sorry for the pets. Maybe it's just because they so often get left behind in such emergencies. I would think that, under the circumstances, the mother would just take what she can get from her insurance company and move on. It sounds like her kids could do with a change of location anyway... By the way, I thought of you this morning because I had a dream about receiving a very strangely but intricately decorated tarot deck as a gift from someone.

  	Lou- I've been loving the blogs, but it was especially nice seeing the one on Boots. I'm convinced that our main national pharmacy chain here- Shoppers Drug Mart- copied a lot of what they saw Boots doing, because they started adding in more prestige makeup and skin care brands, etc. It's strange for me when I go to the US, because I find the drug stores there a little shoddy compared to what I'm used to (no offense meant to anybody). Boots looks much more like the ones we have here. You also made me kick myself for missing Lollipop Lovin'. I'm not sure how I managed to check out on the entire Heatherette collection, but I didn't pick up a single thing. Too bad, because it seems like there were some real winners!

  	We've been promised some thunderstorms tonight, which I usually enjoy. So far, though, the atmosphere is holding out. Nothing but regular dark sky...


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

katred said:


> Deni- Very sorry to hear about your neighbour. I know what you mean about setting past wrongs aside at such times. It might make me a bad person, but I was especially sorry for the pets. Maybe it's just because they so often get left behind in such emergencies. I would think that, under the circumstances, the mother would just take what she can get from her insurance company and move on. It sounds like her kids could do with a change of location anyway... By the way, I thought of you this morning because I had a dream about receiving a very strangely but intricately decorated tarot deck as a gift from someone.
> 
> Lou- I've been loving the blogs, but it was especially nice seeing the one on Boots. I'm convinced that our main national pharmacy chain here- Shoppers Drug Mart- copied a lot of what they saw Boots doing, because they started adding in more prestige makeup and skin care brands, etc. It's strange for me when I go to the US, because I find the drug stores there a little shoddy compared to what I'm used to (no offense meant to anybody). Boots looks much more like the ones we have here. You also made me kick myself for missing Lollipop Lovin'. I'm not sure how I managed to check out on the entire Heatherette collection, but I didn't pick up a single thing. Too bad, because it seems like there were some real winners!
> 
> We've been promised some thunderstorms tonight, which I usually enjoy. So far, though, the atmosphere is holding out. Nothing but regular dark sky...


  	aw thanks sweetie! i am so pleased that people seem to be enjoying them! it is great the amount of variety we get in our drugstores and you can buy super cheap stuff or high end in the same place.  I enjoy shopping there. the only issue i have is that the displays always look really messy - it's like the only clean them up once a day or something. or maybe they do actually clean multiple times but teenagers come and bugger it up! i swear it looks like people have eaten tester lipsticks before!!

  	oh and i really like the american drugstores - mainly because they have entirely different products to what we get! but it would be nice if there was some higher end stuff there!  and i hope the storms weren't too bad for you!

  	today me and nick are going shopping again because it's payday. i want to get a couple of summer dresses and i will be stalking chanel in case they put the summer collection out early!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 28, 2011)

Katred~Yes, I was hoping that would be the case. That they would move on and start fresh somewhere else.  But one daughter still has another year of High School and they have decided to rebuild and move back in.  I can hope they change their mind, but unlikely. It will take a long time but they did drop off a dumpster today so that means the long job of cleaning up will begin shortly and all summer we will be hearing them hammering and sawing away.  They have to do her bedroom completely over-possibly knock the entire part down because that fire was huge and hot.  Then the entire second floor and attic.  Redo the siding and redo the roof.  And that is just the basics.  That doesn't include new windows, floors, walls, rewiring, etc.  I have this horrible feeling this could happen again with far worse results.  I woke with the fire in my mind and my husband said the same thing.  You just can't get rid of that memory quickly.  Funny about the dream. I also dream of tarot sometimes and am always making up the deck in my mind!!

  	Lou~Selling was amazing yesterday. I just really lucked out because a lot are selling decks and there are only so many who buy, so I was delighted.  The sale at Coach starts tonight at Midnight!!  Guess who will be super tired tomorrow between trying to nab a bag (which I am hoping I can get and will be for fall) and then the Royal Wedding.  I am going to need a nap today!  Sorry about the pigment situation. I think you were just nervous and maybe rushing.  I know a lot of gurus show one side of the face done in advance and only do the second one. Would that make it easier for you?  That way everything is already out and you have one eye already completed.  It might feel more like you are doing it just for yourself.  Also you could just concentrate on doing it, hold things up once in a while, and do a voice over.  I've seen that a lot and it is actually kind better. That way you are not rushing (you can always speed up the video parts where you blend) and you won't be thinking about what you need to say. Add that later!  Like this one (I hope it is okay to put up...if not please remove)

  	http://www.youtube.com/user/theoutfitters08#p/u/20/1k_IRsNfzeQ


  	And I know what you mean about messy MU stores.  That is how our Sephora is these days They used to be so clean and tidy, but not anymore! They are always a mess, with chewed lipstick and stuff smeared everywhere. You have to be careful when leaning over or you can end up with junk on your clothes or coat.  I remember them constantly cleaning up but that seems to no longer be the practice!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 28, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Katred~Yes, I was hoping that would be the case. That they would move on and start fresh somewhere else.  But one daughter still has another year of High School and they have decided to rebuild and move back in.  I can hope they change their mind, but unlikely. It will take a long time but they did drop off a dumpster today so that means the long job of cleaning up will begin shortly and all summer we will be hearing them hammering and sawing away.  They have to do her bedroom completely over-possibly knock the entire part down because that fire was huge and hot.  Then the entire second floor and attic.  Redo the siding and redo the roof.  And that is just the basics.  That doesn't include new windows, floors, walls, rewiring, etc.  I have this horrible feeling this could happen again with far worse results.  I woke with the fire in my mind and my husband said the same thing.  You just can't get rid of that memory quickly.  Funny about the dream. I also dream of tarot sometimes and am always making up the deck in my mind!!
> 
> Lou~Selling was amazing yesterday. I just really lucked out because a lot are selling decks and there are only so many who buy, so I was delighted.  The sale at Coach starts tonight at Midnight!!  Guess who will be super tired tomorrow between trying to nab a bag (which I am hoping I can get and will be for fall) and then the Royal Wedding.  I am going to need a nap today!  Sorry about the pigment situation. I think you were just nervous and maybe rushing.  I know a lot of gurus show one side of the face done in advance and only do the second one. Would that make it easier for you?  That way everything is already out and you have one eye already completed.  It might feel more like you are doing it just for yourself.  Also you could just concentrate on doing it, hold things up once in a while, and do a voice over.  I've seen that a lot and it is actually kind better. That way you are not rushing (you can always speed up the video parts where you blend) and you won't be thinking about what you need to say. Add that later!  Like this one (I hope it is okay to put up...if not please remove)
> 
> ...


  	oh Debi that is such an obvious thing to do that i just didn't think of! i think that for tutorials i shall just do my face as i normally would but hold things up to the camera and the do the voiceover! why did i not think of this?! i filmed my April favorites video this morning - lots of people do them and i always like to see what people have been using. i also chucked in a couple of non beauty products but i wanted to mention them anyway!

  	and that is awesome timing that they coach sale starts and you have just sold so many decks! makes things much easier right?!

  	I ended up buying a couple of tops in town today. i bought a t shirt that has a tiger print on the front and little orange and black crystals throughout the print. sounds tacky but it's cute! and the i bought a purple cropped cardigan which is nice to cover my arms! and then i bought some jeans and some flip flops too.  i hope everybody is having a lovely day!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 28, 2011)

lol  Lou. I knew the Coach thing was coming because they called me up to tell me I was receiving a discount.  I figured if I stopped buying for a bit they would send me one, so now I know how they work. So I was in a big hurry to sell and getting a bit frustrated when whammo!  Everyone bought within a few hours!  We added up the sale so far and I've made 4695.00.  OMG.  lol And that doesn't count some book selling I did or even a few transactions at the beginning when I started to sell. I never wrote them down because I really didn't expect things to go so well.  Yay!

  	After I read your post about the pigments I thought, hey, Lou has a cool sophisticated voice. She can do this as a voice over and concentrate on applying the MU instead of trying to do both. I would be smacking my eyeball with mascara if I tried and even the best of gurus have lots of accidents. Things fall, things break, things spill, liners get messed up, eyes don't match, etc.  It is all in good fun and nice to know we all have our moments where MU has a mind of its own! 

  	Your new clothes sound cute!!!  You could do a coral n/p with black shatter to go with the tiger shirt!  Ooooh!  May I have the cardigan?  It sounds perfect!! 

  	I am somewhat excited. One of the ladies who bought my more expensive decks is a photographer and has a pile of MU from MUA's that is sanitary.  She asked if I wanted anything and I said the only product I really want is that MSF in By Candlelight. She said to expect a package in the mail.  OMG...I hope that she found it in the collection!!!  That would be amazing, if it is nice!   This is one reason I look forward to the, um, Boob collection.  More MSF's. I only have 2, plus my natural and the WW one. 

  	Lou...show me pictures of your jewelry!  I am excited to shop for fun things and we have quite a few stores here and in Concord where I can get them!  New obsession!!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 28, 2011)

Enjoying wild berry Pop Rocks right now! I would say it's a pretty fantastic day!


----------



## katred (Apr 28, 2011)

Well I got a haul from Mac and Guerlain, so I'm a pretty happy camper right now!

  	On the other hand,, I had a bitter fight with my best friend last night, something which has been brewing for a while. Although I obviously see my side of things better than his, he's gone off on Dom (The Great Enabler) a few times recently for pretty innocent things and he seems to have been getting more and more concerned solely with himself, while completely losing interest in others. The other week, I had a bad asthma attack- Dom had to force air into me and give me repeated hits off my inhaler (I may have mentioned this here previously, actually)- and this person didn't even bother to ask the next day if I was doing all right. He's been exceptionally sensitive any time anyone has said anything about him, even in jest (as Dom is prone to doing), but at the same time has been completely arrogant and disrespectful to almost everyone else. It's quite depressing, because we've been friends for years- I was the best man at his wedding, actually- but lately he's been unbearable. Night of the asthma attack aside, I can't even remember the last time he asked how I was, or for that matter, asked anything about me. I hear from him when he has things to vent about, or when he wants to tell me what's going on in his life. Growl. Sorry, I'm now doing exactly what i just complained about and just venting...

  	Debi- I hope you do get By Candlelight! It is a lovely shade. I know that some people complained that they found it too shimmery, but I've never had that problem. I find it gives the most lovely warm glow to my face- in fact, it pretty much exactly lives up to its name. 

  	Lou- I'm greatly enjoying the blogs and I can't wait to go through your April favourites. I was just reflecting on my favourite makeup things from Spring collections. I feel like, although I was a little let down this year by what Mac had to offer, I more than made up for it through others' collections.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 29, 2011)

katred said:


> Well I got a haul from Mac and Guerlain, so I'm a pretty happy camper right now!
> 
> On the other hand,, I had a bitter fight with my best friend last night, something which has been brewing for a while. Although I obviously see my side of things better than his, he's gone off on Dom (The Great Enabler) a few times recently for pretty innocent things and he seems to have been getting more and more concerned solely with himself, while completely losing interest in others. The other week, I had a bad asthma attack- Dom had to force air into me and give me repeated hits off my inhaler (I may have mentioned this here previously, actually)- and this person didn't even bother to ask the next day if I was doing all right. He's been exceptionally sensitive any time anyone has said anything about him, even in jest (as Dom is prone to doing), but at the same time has been completely arrogant and disrespectful to almost everyone else. It's quite depressing, because we've been friends for years- I was the best man at his wedding, actually- but lately he's been unbearable. Night of the asthma attack aside, I can't even remember the last time he asked how I was, or for that matter, asked anything about me. I hear from him when he has things to vent about, or when he wants to tell me what's going on in his life. Growl. Sorry, I'm now doing exactly what i just complained about and just venting...
> 
> ...


  	i'm sorry about the issues with your friends. but he does sound like a bit of an arse right now. i wonder why he has changed and started to act like this. do you think he'll just go off on one if you try to sit down to talk about it? sadly i had a friend that never asked how i was, only called when she had a problem and blah blah blah - now we rarely speak which is sad really.

  	and thanks for reading the blogs Kate!  and i totally agree with you about how let down you have been with mac. i have been finding myself less impressed with what they have to offer. i am excited for the few things i buy of course. but my hauls have gone from buying 10 things at once to only getting 2 things.  i have been spending money on chanel and nars recently so it is just as well i havent spent as much on mac! that said i am very much looking forward to semi precious


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 29, 2011)

Katred~I am so sorry about the situation with your friend. It sounds like something is up and more likely it has absolutely nothing to do with you. Maybe they have had some bad news recently or some kind of major disappointment.  Maybe someone they trusted deceived them and when that happens a person can pull away from everyone. There can be a myriad of reasons, so it is a good time to step aside, know it is not personal, and let them figure themselves out. Maybe you will factor into the picture again or maybe not, but most important is for you to move on with your own life and be happy.  xo  And I am very sorry about your asthma attack. That must have been very scary and painful for you.  I hope things improve quickly. 

  	Lou~Yay!  Jewelry pictures!  I can't wait!  Seriously!!  I am so excited!!  I have some beautiful jewelry that is very classic; diamond crosses, gold crosses, gold and diamond heart, gold locket, etc.  and love them all.  And my pearls from my wedding. But sometimes, especially in the spring/summer, I like to wear something fun and different and there is so much out there that it is really cool to see people's collections or even bits of it to get an idea of their style and so forth. I will try and post mine soon. Maybe Specktra needs a jewelry section!  Fancy, fashion and storage ideas. I love this place!!!

  	I am so tired but so happy!  2 hours of sleep and watching the Royal Wedding. They look so happy, so real, the dress is gorgeous, she is going to make a perfect princess and future queen.  They are a lovely couple!  The abbey was amazing looking, the music just brought me to tears and I loved seeing Harry smiling huge in the carriage afterward with the kids and making them wave to the crowd. Too cute!  Just a super happy day in all....and did you see the sun break out on their way back to Buckingham Palace? So cool!  After the balcony I can go back to bed for a few zzz's!  Between this and the fire at the beginning of the week I am running on empty!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 29, 2011)

ok Debi - here are some pictures of my jewelery - mostly fashion  i also forgot to take a picture of my tiffany key necklace but i am sure you guys have seen that before anyways! 




  	bangles that i bought the other day




  	pendants and necklaces with the odd earring thrown in! 




  	small earrings 




  	big earrings



  	rings! the middle one on the top row is my engagement ring 




  	necklaces



  	more necklaces!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 29, 2011)

May I come over and play dress up?  Please????  Those bangles are amazing!  I love them!  Is that an Arwen necklace??  Oooh, I think I have seen you wearing that in some of your photos!  Love the little silver thing that looks like a pocket book, maybe?  And look at all those necklaces!  Okay, my nose has been in books way too long.  I got to get me some more girlie things!  Thank you for sharing this, Lou. I really love all the glittering happiness!  Ooh, just saw the butterfly necklace. Drool!  I really need a nice jewelry box like that.  I just made my husband look at this.  He just doesn't get that I have a very, very small collection of jewelry.  Nothing like putting the guilt trip on him....especially when our anniversary is Monday and through selling decks I paid for that purse on my own!  You and I have the same taste in colours and style, too, I think. Blues, purples, pinks, pearls, anything that glitters and two-toned goodies!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 29, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> May I come over and play dress up?  Please????  Those bangles are amazing!  I love them!  Is that an Arwen necklace??  Oooh, I think I have seen you wearing that in some of your photos!  Love the little silver thing that looks like a pocket book, maybe?  And look at all those necklaces!  Okay, my nose has been in books way too long.  I got to get me some more girlie things!  Thank you for sharing this, Lou. I really love all the glittering happiness!  Ooh, just saw the butterfly necklace. Drool!  I really need a nice jewelry box like that.  I just made my husband look at this.  He just doesn't get that I have a very, very small collection of jewelry.  Nothing like putting the guilt trip on him....especially when our anniversary is Monday and through selling decks I paid for that purse on my own!  You and I have the same taste in colours and style, too, I think. Blues, purples, pinks, pearls, anything that glitters and two-toned goodies!!


  	of course you can come and play! hee hee! i know the bangles are awesome! i still can't believe i got them for £1.50! i think in the states forever21 have some very similar for a cheap price too. and yeah it's the Arwen necklace! my mum bought it me for christmas many years ago from a jewelery store called h samuel. she had no clue it was lord of the rings related! oh and the pocket book - it's actually a little purse with crystals on the front - pretty cute and random! and i don;t feel like my jeweley collection is that big but there is certainly enough to get me by! hee hee!  and yes that butterfly necklace is very pretty - very fragile though so i don't wear it often.

  	and i hope you are all set to have a wonderful aniversery! i hope that he got the hint from my pictures! and yes it does seem like we have the same taste! we like the same bags, make up - everything pretty and feminine


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh good!  I will pack now!  Hee hee hee!  What a major bargain on the bangles!  I've got to find some!  Those are so gorgeous!  The Arwen necklace is awesome and I want one!   The little purse is so adorable, but I love things like that. The cute and whimsical things that people don't often see.  I think that is why I have taken to collecting key chains from Coach. I love their whimsy!  And I get a lot of compliments over them when I whip out my keys at a register to get ready to leave and go to my car.  But most importantly, besides the joy of glitter, is that it is so much fun to wear these goodies!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2011)

well today i have my parents visiting. i don't have the best relationship and we only see each other once a year. so i am feeling a little nervous today and just generally on edge. it is my dad that does it to me  but it will be nice to see them non the less. i am also wearing my cute tiger top  that makes me happy!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 1, 2011)

(((Lou))  I so understand what you are saying.  I had a hard upbringing.  My parents were super strict. My mother was depressed and pessimistic. She never learned to drive, never worked, had no hobbies, hated cooking, hated baking, and basically did not want to be married or have kids.  And she never failed to let us know that. My father was extremely strict and I am guessing probably unhappy as well.  He had his fun moments that I will treasure and I have some nice memories. Sadly I have some bad ones of his temper or the fact that he expected complete perfection from me and I was never allowed to be sick or miss a family outing. If I gave up an entire day to clean out the garage for him as a surprise and wash his car he would come home and look at it and say "why didn't you do the trailer, too?"  Nice, huh? Never a thank you!  My sister is uber-Catholic. It is almost like she belongs in a sect.  I threw her off my FB page about a month ago when she started spouting doctrine to all my friends, telling us we were bad because we had not fasted, etc.  Good grief. Now they are so old and fading away that I hardly recognize my mother and my father is far more mellow.  I keep my time with them minimal.  I stand behind you and hope you are making it through the day.  Just keep reminding yourself that it is almost over and you are free to be Lou for the rest of the year!  And as you get older, it will get easier, I promise!

  	I might actually do some gardening today!  But it is still windy and I wish it would go away! 

  	Happy May Day to everyone!!!!  xo


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> (((Lou))  I so understand what you are saying.  I had a hard upbringing.  My parents were super strict. My mother was depressed and pessimistic. She never learned to drive, never worked, had no hobbies, hated cooking, hated baking, and basically did not want to be married or have kids.  And she never failed to let us know that. My father was extremely strict and I am guessing probably unhappy as well.  He had his fun moments that I will treasure and I have some nice memories. Sadly I have some bad ones of his temper or the fact that he expected complete perfection from me and I was never allowed to be sick or miss a family outing. If I gave up an entire day to clean out the garage for him as a surprise and wash his car he would come home and look at it and say "why didn't you do the trailer, too?"  Nice, huh? Never a thank you!  My sister is uber-Catholic. It is almost like she belongs in a sect.  I threw her off my FB page about a month ago when she started spouting doctrine to all my friends, telling us we were bad because we had not fasted, etc.  Good grief. Now they are so old and fading away that I hardly recognize my mother and my father is far more mellow.  I keep my time with them minimal.  I stand behind you and hope you are making it through the day.  Just keep reminding yourself that it is almost over and you are free to be Lou for the rest of the year!  And as you get older, it will get easier, I promise!
> 
> I might actually do some gardening today!  But it is still windy and I wish it would go away!
> 
> Happy May Day to everyone!!!!  xo


  	Oh Debi i remember what you have said about your parents before. you definitely had a tough childhood. and all the drama with your sister was insane! My parents didn't stay too long and the visit was actually quite pleasent.  It is always nice to see my mum, i am just not so keen on my dad being there. however he was actually ok this time. i think because he is getting old now he has mellowed out quite a lot. he is still quite an odd character, but you get used to that. we ended up showing them all the photos from our holiday last year which they seemed to enjoy looking at.  I even showed them specktra and my blog posts and videos and they both seemed interested which was nice.  usually people switch off when i try telling them about this place and what i do here!

  	I am hoping that it is quiet when i go back to work tomorrow so that i am able to film the video i have been wanting to with my guys  it is going to be so much fun and i can't wait for you all to see it!


----------



## LMD84 (May 3, 2011)

well my day has started very badly. i have cystitus and it was meant to be my day off but i swapped a couple of days ago because my assistant manager said he had to help his parents with something today. of course i swapped. so when i called his home this morning to get him to come in (i am in so much pain and generally very uncomfortable) his mother tells me he has gone away so no he cant come in! wth?! he either lied to me the other day (which is suspected at the time) or his mother lied. so i had to wait ages for a late bus almost wetting myself to get to work. now i am here i called my dr to see if they can send down a perscription - they said perhaps they just have to check. i hope they can because shop bought stuff never works for me - i get it that bad 

  	sorry to vent guys. i'm just a little upset and uncomfortable right now


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 3, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> well my day has started very badly. i have cystitus and it was meant to be my day off but i swapped a couple of days ago because my assistant manager said he had to help his parents with something today. of course i swapped. so when i called his home this morning to get him to come in (i am in so much pain and generally very uncomfortable) his mother tells me he has gone away so no he cant come in! wth?! he either lied to me the other day (which is suspected at the time) or his mother lied. so i had to wait ages for a late bus almost wetting myself to get to work. now i am here i called my dr to see if they can send down a perscription - they said perhaps they just have to check. i hope they can because shop bought stuff never works for me - i get it that bad
> 
> sorry to vent guys. i'm just a little upset and uncomfortable right now


  	(((Lou)))) Sweetie.    Does this mean you have a cyst on your ovary or a bunch of cysts inside your ovary?  I made cysts a lot, so know the feeling and the pain.  I had three that for some reason were stuck in my right ovary and didn't come out. They never got large so we didn't do anything, except kept getting ultrasounds regularly to keep an eye out on them.  Finally they went away on their own, after years of being there.  Then had other cysts that would come and go, but they pinched and I felt like I had a huge water balloon inside of me, which was basically what I did have.  Let the guys do everything today.  You need to relax and not let your cysts get twisted or burst.  Poor Lou....you sound like me.  I take Motrin and Tylenol and use the heating pad.  Everything else makes me feel sick.  Endometriosis, peri-menopause and cysts are a bad mix.  I am sorry you are having such a hard time.  It sounds like you need to talk to your boss, or do what needs to be done about your assistant manager. They sound very unreliable and obviously something is up.  If only his "Mommy" can answer the phone (maybe both are lying) then lay it on the line that he gets into work or he loses his job and hire/give the position to someone else.  Always remind them they are replaceable and someone who actually will appreciate the job can easily be found.  Hardly the kind of crap you need to deal with today.  xoxo


----------



## LMD84 (May 3, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> (((Lou)))) Sweetie.    Does this mean you have a cyst on your ovary or a bunch of cysts inside your ovary?  I made cysts a lot, so know the feeling and the pain.  I had three that for some reason were stuck in my right ovary and didn't come out. They never got large so we didn't do anything, except kept getting ultrasounds regularly to keep an eye out on them.  Finally they went away on their own, after years of being there.  Then had other cysts that would come and go, but they pinched and I felt like I had a huge water balloon inside of me, which was basically what I did have.  Let the guys do everything today.  You need to relax and not let your cysts get twisted or burst.  Poor Lou....you sound like me.  I take Motrin and Tylenol and use the heating pad.  Everything else makes me feel sick.  Endometriosis, peri-menopause and cysts are a bad mix.  I am sorry you are having such a hard time.  It sounds like you need to talk to your boss, or do what needs to be done about your assistant manager. They sound very unreliable and obviously something is up.  If only his "Mommy" can answer the phone (maybe both are lying) then lay it on the line that he gets into work or he loses his job and hire/give the position to someone else.  Always remind them they are replaceable and someone who actually will appreciate the job can easily be found.  Hardly the kind of crap you need to deal with today.  xoxo


  	oh sweetie! luckily cystitus isn't what it sounds like.  basically it is an infection in your uriney tract which then makes you feel like you are peeing acid. oh and the worst is that i get a fever, pee blood and generally can't go to the loo easily but constantly feel like you are about to wet yourself.  i am very lucky because my dr sorted me out with meds and then my local chemist collected the perscription from my doctors. then one of the guys at work got the pills for me. i am feeling a bit better but still very uncomfortable  oh and yeah it did occur to me that his mum might be lying too - they are all very weird. head office are involved now anyway - they called me about his poor performance in generall and when i told them what happened today they were not impressed.

  	and i am so sorry about all the issues you have had with your cysts and such - all sounds so painful and upsetting


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 3, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh sweetie! luckily cystitus isn't what it sounds like.  basically it is an infection in your uriney tract which then makes you feel like you are peeing acid. oh and the worst is that i get a fever, pee blood and generally can't go to the loo easily but constantly feel like you are about to wet yourself.  i am very lucky because my dr sorted me out with meds and then my local chemist collected the perscription from my doctors. then one of the guys at work got the pills for me. i am feeling a bit better but still very uncomfortable  oh and yeah it did occur to me that his mum might be lying too - they are all very weird. head office are involved now anyway - they called me about his poor performance in generall and when i told them what happened today they were not impressed.
> 
> and i am so sorry about all the issues you have had with your cysts and such - all sounds so painful and upsetting


  	Oooh, yucky! I have had that a few times.  We call them Bladder Infections or UTI's. (Urinary Tract Infections).  And we have to go on Antibiotics, drink a lot of water and cranberry juice, pee and burn. Yeah...like every 5 minutes. Yuck!  Feel better soon!  xo


----------



## LMD84 (May 3, 2011)

yup that is the one! not pleasant at all! however i feel so much better at the moment. i also drank 4 litres of water today - i feel like a baloon!!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 3, 2011)

Wow! How did you get better so quickly?  It usually takes at least 24 hours for any of us to feel improvement.  Last time I ran a fever and had to go to the ER to be sure I was not getting a kidney infection.  We have no idea where the fever came from, but it was high and lasted 2 days. Nothing like 12 hours of observation in the ER.....  Ugh...


----------



## katred (May 3, 2011)

Ugh... migraine from HELL today. I barely managed to get out of bed. I've been nauseous the whole day, brutal headache on the right side, the works. I have to get rested tonight, because I unfortunately have a super-busy day that I can't avoid tomorrow. 

 	Well, drinking water is the best thing for you at this point. I'm glad that you're feeling better, at least. I find that whenever I've had one, I'm literally scared to go to the bathroom for a couple of days... Like I think it's going to come back.


----------



## Mabelle (May 3, 2011)

I have had a weird day... 

  	First of all, our Country voted yesterday, and it came off rather less well than i had hoped. Our Prime Minister was found in contempt of parliment (not to mention all the things he did taht was totally not allowed during the election) and was re-elected with a MAJORITY governement. We only had a 66.4% voter turnout which absolutely boils my blood. I believe that is you don't want to use your vote, you should go live in a country where you cannot vote, since it means nothing to you. Anyway, Harper was re-elected. I am angry and scared. He represents everything i dislike in a government (minus the seperatism). 

  	Got to work for a 10-7 shift, and from the first customer on they were all awful horrible rude people. yesterday was the exact same. It got a bit better after my lunch, but for a good 3 hours i got no smiles. No pleases or thank yous. I got ignored and unfairly given attitude, even yelled at in some cases.
  	Anyway. I came home, made some dinner with the boy and sat down to watch a movie. "Up", the pixar film. I cried the entire way through it, and for a while after. I found this to be one of the saddest films i have ever seen. My biggest fear is loosing those i love, especially my boyfriend of 7 years, Ray (who I supposed is the Ellie to my Carl). The entire time i kept thinking of how truly horrible it must feel to loose the one person you that truly makes you the best possible you, and how can you go on after that. 

  	anyway, im rambling. Ray tried to cheer me up for a while after that, and get whats wrong out of me... I didn't tell him. But i think he knows.

  	I then bleached my eyebrows (i dyed my hair a light copper/strawberry blond colour, so i need brows to match), and now...
  	I'm bumming around trying to get myself into a better mood. 

  	Other than that, I'm waiting to see if/when/where i'm going to be sent for my Training for work. Right now NY is an option (for 5 days), but usually they don't send anyone to NY because it's too Expensive.
  	I'm hoping they decide to make an exception. San Fran was another option, but i feel like i would prefer NY because things are easier to access, and i can go see some shows at night. So please, keep your fingers crossed for me. 

  	I think thats it for today.


----------



## LMD84 (May 3, 2011)

Mabelle said:


> I have had a weird day...
> 
> First of all, our Country voted yesterday, and it came off rather less well than i had hoped. Our Prime Minister was found in contempt of parliment (not to mention all the things he did taht was totally not allowed during the election) and was re-elected with a MAJORITY governement. We only had a 66.4% voter turnout which absolutely boils my blood. I believe that is you don't want to use your vote, you should go live in a country where you cannot vote, since it means nothing to you. Anyway, Harper was re-elected. I am angry and scared. He represents everything i dislike in a government (minus the seperatism).
> 
> ...


  	I am sorry that so few people voted where you live. I agree that if given the chance to vote, people should bloody vote!

  	and i agree that UP is super sad! i cry throughout it too! it is sooo sweet though and i do love it - but not one to watch without tissues! and i am sorry about your day at work - people can be so freaking rude sometimes  oh and i will keep my fingers crossed you get sent to NY for the training! that would be very awesome!


----------



## heart (May 3, 2011)

awww, what a nice and sweet thread.  very thoughtful.  i wish my day/life was more interesting but unfortunately all i've been up to was grocery shopping... nothing interesting.  i am waiting for some blog haul goodies though!  =)


----------



## LMD84 (May 4, 2011)

heart said:


> awww, what a nice and sweet thread.  very thoughtful.  i wish my day/life was more interesting but unfortunately all i've been up to was grocery shopping... nothing interesting.  i am waiting for some blog haul goodies though!  =)


  	lol! oh my life isn't interesting! believe me! lol! today i am off work but have just spent the past 1.5 hours doing some paperwork that i took home with me. i was watching some tv shows in the background  then this afternoon i am getting my hair done


----------



## sayah (May 4, 2011)

Hello migraine! We've just changed windows and workers are doing the final touches today. It'll be great when it's done but for now, I just want to kill someone!


----------



## LMD84 (May 4, 2011)

sayah said:


> Hello migraine! We've just changed windows and workers are doing the final touches today. It'll be great when it's done but for now, I just want to kill someone!


	i hope you are feeling better by now and that your windows are all in!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (May 4, 2011)

Hi Mabelle,

  	I love UP - even with tears.  The upside is to think of how lucky Carl was/is and thus you with your Ray and vice versa.

  	False majority sucks. Technically 24% of Canadians voted for Conservative: that's it.  More than 60% of those who voted picked someone else.  I don't think our PM wants to go down in history as leading the erosion of all things uniquely Canadian.  So now with majority he will have to answer for all things he leads so I think he will do a better job.  NY would be great - good luck to you!!


Mabelle said:


> I have had a weird day...
> 
> First of all, our Country voted yesterday, and it came off rather less well than i had hoped. Our Prime Minister was found in contempt of parliment (not to mention all the things he did taht was totally not allowed during the election) and was re-elected with a MAJORITY governement. We only had a 66.4% voter turnout which absolutely boils my blood. I believe that is you don't want to use your vote, you should go live in a country where you cannot vote, since it means nothing to you. Anyway, Harper was re-elected. I am angry and scared. He represents everything i dislike in a government (minus the seperatism).
> 
> ...


----------



## LMD84 (May 5, 2011)

my day is going to be rather boring. i'm at work and have loads of paperwork to do! but if i get time i shall write another blog post on my lunch


----------



## rockin (May 5, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> my day is going to be rather boring. i'm at work and have loads of paperwork to do! but if i get time i shall write another blog post on my lunch



 	Here's hoping your black box turns up  to brighten your day!


----------



## LMD84 (May 5, 2011)

rockin said:


> Here's hoping your black box turns up  to brighten your day!


  	sadly it wasn't dispatched  so i'm not counting my chickens on that happening! boo!


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2011)

A glittering bargain! - my latest blog post on some awesome liners!

  	oh and no surf baby for me - but it did get dispatched today so that makes me happy!


----------



## Mabelle (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for wishing me luck with NY ladies! I really need a good old vacation! Even though it would be for work... but you all know what i mean.

  	  Yesterday i had the worst shocker. I checked my bank account and realized i have 50$ to my name until NEXT friday. OUCH 
  	So i'm broke. Uber Broke for a week. No coffee to start my day off, which was really hard today. It's funny how big a difference it makes. 

  	  Yesterday Ray and i made a nice dinner, although i was kinda crabby about the whole $ situation. Then we went to see a play at my old college. It was a mid summer night's dream. While i'm a huge Shakespeare nerd, it's one of my least favourite shows (i prefer the histories and tragedies). On the up side, the costumes were fantastic, as was the set. The acting was pretty good, but i thought the girl that played Titania was awful. Ray loved her. Matter of tastes i suppose. And as someone that studied acting for a short while, i guess i'm a bit of a snob. Anywho, after that we went out for some drinks with the technicians and the designers (who are graduating this year). Came home, and watch Community. 

  	  I've been wanting to re-read the whole harry potter series, but i can't find my book one! what the heck?!


----------



## LMD84 (May 7, 2011)

Mabelle said:


> Thanks for wishing me luck with NY ladies! I really need a good old vacation! Even though it would be for work... but you all know what i mean.
> 
> Yesterday i had the worst shocker. I checked my bank account and realized i have 50$ to my name until NEXT friday. OUCH
> So i'm broke. Uber Broke for a week. No coffee to start my day off, which was really hard today. It's funny how big a difference it makes.
> ...


  	eek! well i guess $50 will last you if you are super frugal next week. when i am short on money i don't eat out and buy bread and cheese to make rolls for lunch rather than buying a subway. it sounds like you and Ray had a lovely evening too


----------



## katred (May 7, 2011)

I was pretty disappointed by the whole election as well. Harper has some pretty scary opinions and I was a lot happier having him in check when he held a minority... WWJD- I hope you're right. It never fails to astound me how little people in government are willing to take responsibility for things that go wrong. I feel like I'd vote for anyone who was capable of owning up to their mistakes.

  	Thanks for the words on my friend a few days back, by the way. Nothing has been resolved and we haven't really been in touch. The worst part of the whole situation is that this whole thing started because he was really acting like an arse to Dom and I intervened. I'm frustrated by the whole situation, but Dom- who tends to be the more sensitive of the two of us- is really, really hurt. I think I'm actually angrier because he's hurt someone I love than because of anything he's done to me. 

  	I have a couple of old friends in town this weekend, which is keeping me very busy. It's great to see them, though, especially in the wake of the problems with another friend. It's good to know that there are people you can still count on. 

  	Mabelle- I have my fingers crossed that you get to go to NY (although SF is beautiful too- one of my favourite places). Hope you find your book!

  	Lou- Glad to know you made it through the visit with your parents. It's strange how, even when they start to mellow (this has happened over time with both of mine, but especially my mother), you still have that sense of apprehension because of how you remember them being when you were young. 

  	I'm trying to think of a new makeup-related challenge I can give myself, since I'm almost at the end of my month-long quest to use different lipsticks every day. I suppose I could try making my way through the glosses next, seeing as (in theory) it's supposed to be warmer weather now.


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 8, 2011)

Morning, everyone!  Happy Mother's Day to mothers of all sorts, Mommy's of children, of cats or dogs, of wild birds, or just a role model for someone....may your day be filled with joy and laughter! 

  	Hubby expected to visit his mother half the day but she pulled a quick one on him.  Instead she is going out with her daughter to see her grandson's apartment in Boston and then going out to eat, so he is rustling about to get ready to zoom over to her with her card.  My husband is a bit too attached to his mother's apron strings, especially for someone in his 50's, but she has a tendency to foster it one moment and shew him aside the next. I feel for the guy. OTOH, now he can hang with me for the day!  A good lesson for him really.  He just assumes people are going to sit around for him to show up. Not so.  She is flying the coop and wants to do her own thing.  Poor guy.  I'll think of something fun for him today.  I think he feels left out. 

  	Now, a cupcake question.  Ready?  Lots of times I am watching YouTube makeup videos (collections/storage) and lots of people have this regular or oversized cupcake nearby.  I am guessing it is either a trinket box or possibly a candle inside.  Anyone know where it comes from? I know one looks vanilla with chocolate and white frosting and a strawberry on top. These are not the little ones that have lip balm in them.  They are much bigger and I am dying to get one to use as a trinket box for my fashion rings.  Any leads would be highly appreciated!!  I am on a mission!!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 8, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Morning, everyone!  Happy Mother's Day to mothers of all sorts, Mommy's of children, of cats or dogs, of wild birds, or just a role model for someone....may your day be filled with joy and laughter!
> 
> Hubby expected to visit his mother half the day but she pulled a quick one on him.  Instead she is going out with her daughter to see her grandson's apartment in Boston and then going out to eat, so he is rustling about to get ready to zoom over to her with her card.  My husband is a bit too attached to his mother's apron strings, especially for someone in his 50's, but she has a tendency to foster it one moment and shew him aside the next. I feel for the guy. OTOH, now he can hang with me for the day!  A good lesson for him really.  He just assumes people are going to sit around for him to show up. Not so.  She is flying the coop and wants to do her own thing.  Poor guy.  I'll think of something fun for him today.  I think he feels left out.
> 
> Now, a cupcake question.  Ready?  Lots of times I am watching YouTube makeup videos (collections/storage) and lots of people have this regular or oversized cupcake nearby.  I am guessing it is either a trinket box or possibly a candle inside.  Anyone know where it comes from? I know one looks vanilla with chocolate and white frosting and a strawberry on top. These are not the little ones that have lip balm in them.  They are much bigger and I am dying to get one to use as a trinket box for my fashion rings.  Any leads would be highly appreciated!!  I am on a mission!!!


	it's so funny that mothers day is on a different day in different countries! it was mothers day in the uk back in march!  and yeah i can see why your hubby may be feeling a little left out now - but i am happy you get to spend more time with him because of it!! lucky for me nick is not attached to his mother - in fact he rarely speaks to her! with mine i do actually speak on the phone about once a week.

  	and i know what you mean about the cupcake box thing! i think that pandora did one - 


  	however this is pretty pricey so not sure if that is the same one people have - this is for breast cancer or something. i would look in department stores perhaps in the home and jewlery sections. or maybe even ebay? they are so cute!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 8, 2011)

Hubby is going to look at a possible one at our local nursery. It had jimmies on top that flake off and I am not sure if they even have it still, but Lou!!! You are perfect!  That is one of the ones I saw. There is another with a strawberry on top, but I just ordered one from ebay and so let's hope it comes well packed and fine!  I think they are adorable and perfect for my always whimsical look. Imagine that next to my ice cream cone key chain from Coach?  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 8, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Hubby is going to look at a possible one at our local nursery. It had jimmies on top that flake off and I am not sure if they even have it still, but Lou!!! You are perfect!  That is one of the ones I saw. There is another with a strawberry on top, but I just ordered one from ebay and so let's hope it comes well packed and fine!  I think they are adorable and perfect for my always whimsical look. Imagine that next to my ice cream cone key chain from Coach?  Thank you so much!!!


  	yay!! i hope you find the cupcake of your dreams! hee hee! i will expect photos of course!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 8, 2011)

lol Absolutely. I am hoping this week to get both my MU storage pics up and at least some of my jewelry stuff up, though I really need to find a nice jewelry box like your to stash it in.  We have a lot in stores around here but they are so cheaply made.  Drawers crooked, things off balance, hooks breaking off. Doesn't anyone make quality things anymore?  We used to have a store called Service Merchandise.  The majority of my house goods when we got married came from there, ranging from silverware and everyday plates to sheets, towels, hamper, scales, scatter rugs, etc.  At any rate, they are closed now and I miss them. They had lovely jewelry, too, and those massive jewelry boxes, from 4 foot tall to ones you can put on a dresser. All perfect and hard to decide which one to get.  We have my mother a gorgeous one way back in the early 80's or late 70's.  Now that I want and need one, I can't find them anywhere. At least not good ones.  Grrrr!


----------



## katred (May 8, 2011)

LOL! I just read the last posts in reverse and was wondering why people were talking about ordering cupcakes from ebay and such. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I get it now. Good luck getting your non-edible cupcake, Debi!!

  	It's been a busy weekend here and I swear, all I want to do is nap... In fact, there's nothing stopping me...


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 8, 2011)

katred said:


> LOL! I just read the last posts in reverse and was wondering why people were talking about ordering cupcakes from ebay and such.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	lol Katred!  I like to toss the oddest things out in the forum, just to make sure you are all paying attention! Hehehe... Now you can dream of cupcakes!


----------



## LMD84 (May 9, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> lol Katred!  I like to toss the oddest things out in the forum, just to make sure you are all paying attention! Hehehe... Now you can dream of cupcakes!


  	lol! i love our random conversations!  makes me happy!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (May 9, 2011)

My day has just took a turn for the worse. I just dropped my beloved MSFN on the floor and it's smashed. The majority of it is still intact (although I've probably lost a good few months worth of useage on the floor) but the dome is no longer smooth and lovely - it's smashed and uneven and powdery. I know its such a small, unimportant thing in the grand scheme of things but I'm gutted


----------



## LMD84 (May 9, 2011)

ShesAFoxyLady said:


> My day has just took a turn for the worse. I just dropped my beloved MSFN on the floor and it's smashed. The majority of it is still intact (although I've probably lost a good few months worth of useage on the floor) but the dome is no longer smooth and lovely - it's smashed and uneven and powdery. I know its such a small, unimportant thing in the grand scheme of things but I'm gutted


  	i'm sorry about your powder - and i understand how it can upset you and piss you off! it's not a big thing to some people but to me it would wreck my day! in fact i am currently annoyed because my mac delievery today might now come because the van has broke down!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 9, 2011)

ShesAFoxyLady said:


> My day has just took a turn for the worse. I just dropped my beloved MSFN on the floor and it's smashed. The majority of it is still intact (although I've probably lost a good few months worth of useage on the floor) but the dome is no longer smooth and lovely - it's smashed and uneven and powdery. I know its such a small, unimportant thing in the grand scheme of things but I'm gutted



 	I would be upset too and since we pay so much for our MU I think it only normal to freak out when something happens to a piece. A dropped and bruised lipstick, a dried up favourite nail polish, an entirely tipped over pigment. 

  	Oops. Did I just hear Lou faint??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The other day, while forcing myself to really mix it up, I pulled out my MAC Mineralized foundation.  I opened the compact and there was a long crack down the middle.  I was shocked since it never fell and realized it is just starting to dry up, even though it is only 4-5 months old.  At least I don't care for it. It is too heavy and makes my skin look like an oil slick.  Yet....I can't quite get myself to reach into that drawer and toss it into the trash. Sentimental over what I think came in my very first MAC order ever.  Maybe if I play Taps....


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 9, 2011)

Lou~ That is exactly what we did. For the several years we lived here we had ugly furniture that I would never have bought. It was all excess stuff my MIL had.  Scratches everywhere, disgusting colours, horrible.  But I kept saving and saving.  Within time we bought a nice sofa, 2 end tables and 2 matching wing chairs from a nice store around here which was sadly going out of business.  But we got our things at a nice sale price. The rest of our furniture, almost every piece, is by Ethan Allen, before they got all modern like. It looks sort of American Colonial styled, but I love it and glad I waited.  And my beloved grandfather clock.  Now I know my furniture will last the rest of my life!  We like that!!  

  	Random house pictures. Come on in!


----------



## 2browneyes (May 9, 2011)

Today is my first day back to work after having a few days off last week. I wish I had another day or two off but I won't complain


----------



## LMD84 (May 9, 2011)

2browneyes said:


> Today is my first day back to work after having a few days off last week. I wish I had another day or two off but I won't complain


  	well i hope today went well for you!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 9, 2011)

OMG...I forgot!  Never toss anything from MAC. I should know better. I already have a wipe package and brush cleaner to go back. This can be number 3.  Bah...I will try and use more of it, even if it kills me!  Then what? Just scoop out the extra and toss it, wipe the container down and give to them?  I can't wait for my first B2M! 

  	Thank you for the compliments on my home!  I love it.  My mother and I have completely different styles, so I was so excited when I got to furnish and decorate my own!!  My mother and father like modern modular furniture, brown rugs, brown sofas, brown, rust or beige curtains. Then they forced mint green walls and rugs on me when I finally got my own room.  They never even let me pick out my own colours until I was working and could pay for it all myself and do it all on my own...constantly reminding me that is was their house and not mine. Nice, huh?  When  I finally got the upper hand (and paid rent) I painted my walls a soft off-white with white lace curtains and bedspread.  I love lace!  It is like every window has on a bridal veil and looks so pretty blowing in the wind when the window is open! 

  	Our grandfather clock is named Master Humphrey, after Dickens novel.  He even has a brass plate with his name and the date we bought him on the inside!  He is the best thing I ever bought!  To me he is the heart of the home..like a noble knight keeping sentinel.  Yep, I am quirky like that!


----------



## LMD84 (May 10, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> OMG...I forgot!  Never toss anything from MAC. I should know better. I already have a wipe package and brush cleaner to go back. This can be number 3.  Bah...I will try and use more of it, even if it kills me!  Then what? Just scoop out the extra and toss it, wipe the container down and give to them?  I can't wait for my first B2M!
> 
> Thank you for the compliments on my home!  I love it.  My mother and I have completely different styles, so I was so excited when I got to furnish and decorate my own!!  My mother and father like modern modular furniture, brown rugs, brown sofas, brown, rust or beige curtains. Then they forced mint green walls and rugs on me when I finally got my own room.  They never even let me pick out my own colours until I was working and could pay for it all myself and do it all on my own...constantly reminding me that is was their house and not mine. Nice, huh?  When  I finally got the upper hand (and paid rent) I painted my walls a soft off-white with white lace curtains and bedspread.  I love lace!  It is like every window has on a bridal veil and looks so pretty blowing in the wind when the window is open!
> 
> Our grandfather clock is named Master Humphrey, after Dickens novel.  He even has a brass plate with his name and the date we bought him on the inside!  He is the best thing I ever bought!  To me he is the heart of the home..like a noble knight keeping sentinel.  Yep, I am quirky like that!


	oh i love that you named it master humphry! how lovely!! so so cute!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 10, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh i love that you named it master humphry! how lovely!! so so cute!


	Yeah, everything gets a name here. We have a little brass cricket on our hearth and we call it Pip, because it has "great expectations"!  We have an antique bedwarmer named Heathcliff!  Our little enchanted cottage....


----------



## LMD84 (May 10, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Yeah, everything gets a name here. We have a little brass cricket on our hearth and we call it Pip, because it has "great expectations"!  We have an antique bedwarmer named Heathcliff!  Our little enchanted cottage....


  	oh this is all so cute! I love it! maybe i should name more of my things?! hee hee! i do call my macbook 'puter' though but mainly because that is short for computer! lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 10, 2011)

Putter the Puter!    Hee hee!  It just sort of came to me to name everything and makes our home so much more alive!  We did have Longfellow, the English Ivy, but alas, he died. Hopefully he will someday be resurrected with another one!   But it makes for an interesting typical household conversation...

  	Me: "When you put the mums by the hearth be sure not to step on Pip.  I just wound Humphrey and he is okay. Have you checked on Smurf?  Any Cookies at the feeder? (Baltimore Orioles). "

  	Husband: "Not right now, but I saw Zoom (red squirrel) and Jabba (grey squirrel).  Mr Tomato Face (cardinal, male) is there now and so is Gentle (his wife).  And we have Byrons outside (flies)."

  	Me: "Really?  Don't let them get into the house.  Before I vacuum I will put Hawthorne and Sophia (wooden carved ducks) on the chair and then we can put up the Halloween decorations. Don't forget Casper (stuffed owl).  He wants out of the box!"

  	Beatrix Potter reincarnated??


----------



## LMD84 (May 10, 2011)

ha ha ha! this just had me crying with laughter! you are so funny and perhaps a little bit crazy! hee hee hee!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 10, 2011)

Yep! That sums me up pretty well! But you have to memorize our lingo, Lou, in case you ever come visit!  Our area is so cool and just think! You can be with us loonies!


----------



## LMD84 (May 11, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Yep! That sums me up pretty well! But you have to memorize our lingo, Lou, in case you ever come visit!  Our area is so cool and just think! You can be with us loonies!


  	hee hee! i would love to be with your loonies for a while!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 11, 2011)

Goody! Pigments and Loonies go so well together!  Quick visit, for I have had a super busy day.  Sent off a package of tarot bags today, trying to clean up, received my Express and JCrew orders of jewelry (eeeeee!) and then bought a gorgeous jewelry box so I've been playing around. Also have to put up my FOTD at some point. My husband is getting takeout so we still need to eat dinner. And I am going to watch Lou's new pigment video!  In the meantime, not the greatest of pictures (it is hard to photograph your own arm when that is the one you use to hit the camera button....but here are most of the bracelets I got from Express. They have completely turned me into a fan!  Their bracelets are amazing quality.  I can't wait to get more. Must sell more decks, must sell more decks...


----------



## LMD84 (May 12, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Goody! Pigments and Loonies go so well together!  Quick visit, for I have had a super busy day.  Sent off a package of tarot bags today, trying to clean up, received my Express and JCrew orders of jewelry (eeeeee!) and then bought a gorgeous jewelry box so I've been playing around. Also have to put up my FOTD at some point. My husband is getting takeout so we still need to eat dinner. And I am going to watch Lou's new pigment video!  In the meantime, not the greatest of pictures (it is hard to photograph your own arm when that is the one you use to hit the camera button....but here are most of the bracelets I got from Express. They have completely turned me into a fan!  Their bracelets are amazing quality.  I can't wait to get more. Must sell more decks, must sell more decks...


  	oh wow! i love all these but my favorite has to be the one on the far left with the peachy twine! how pretty is that?! Debi you have great taste!  thanks for showing me the picture!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 12, 2011)

Thank you! My favourite is the second one in with the pink rhinestones.  When I mix these with various other bracelets I have you end up with a pretty, almost antique look. Part Bohemian and part Vintage!  I love them!  So I ordered a few more. I sold 2 decks and made over 200.00 late last night.  I have so much to do today, but all good stuff. And will be putting more goodies up.  And remember that pretty rhinestone bracelet in TiffanyD's video from JCrew? I got it! And the topaz one and the diamond one.  Hehehe.  So yesterday we bought me a big jewelry chest.  And I am having fun. Will post pictures!  Everything is getting moved around again!  Hence the reason I was up until 2am this morning!  I am going to need a nap!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 12, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Thank you! My favourite is the second one in with the pink rhinestones.  When I mix these with various other bracelets I have you end up with a pretty, almost antique look. Part Bohemian and part Vintage!  I love them!  So I ordered a few more. I sold 2 decks and made over 200.00 late last night.  I have so much to do today, but all good stuff. And will be putting more goodies up.  And remember that pretty rhinestone bracelet in TiffanyD's video from JCrew? I got it! And the topaz one and the diamond one.  Hehehe.  So yesterday we bought me a big jewelry chest.  And I am having fun. Will post pictures!  Everything is getting moved around again!  Hence the reason I was up until 2am this morning!  I am going to need a nap!!


	wow! i am excited to see all your pictures! i love that you managed to get the same bracelet as Tiffany too! it was super pretty!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 12, 2011)

Okay, I am running around trying to do a million things, so bear with me! The camera asked for a flash, but now the glitter on some of these really ruined the picture, so another day I will try a daylight picture or something (cloudy today).  This isn't everything. I have another jewelry box I am working on, my pearls and my Coach jewelry are tucked in their boxes and bags underneath, my beaded cheaper funkier stuff is on a jewelry hanger, so have to get photos of that, too. And all my post earrings are presently in two leather containers.  So more photos to come eventually. But this gives you an idea of what I have stressing bracelets and necklaces! 

  	The Box I got the other day! I need to Windex the glass!




  	The necklaces. The gold locket is my wedding gift from my husband.  xo  I gave him a pocket watch!




  	The Bracelets!!  And some glittery hair barrettes and clips!





  	The first drawer of my other jewelry box, an antique reproduction.  Just some stuff, like lesser worn earrings. Subject to be changed!!


----------



## katred (May 12, 2011)

Now you all have me lemming jewelry... It's probably the one thing that I don't have a lot of. I did pick up a nice hat today, something for summer to keep me from roasting like a suckling pig. It also replaces one that my babies killed last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I keep hoping that hat-wearing in general will come back in fashion since I love them. 

  	When I was growing up, my mother and I always had pet names for half the things in our house. It's so nice to know that I'm not the only one who did things like that. And I love the photos of your house, Debi- so warm and welcoming!

  	Today we finally had a really beautiful day outside. It felt so nice to go for a walk and wear a sundress. I was starting to feel like it was never going to warm up.


----------



## heart (May 12, 2011)

omg guys!  blogger is down LOL.  i'm trying to update my beauty blog but urghhh.  does anyone use anything else (aside from wp or lj)?  aside from that, my day has been pretty monotonous.


----------



## LMD84 (May 13, 2011)

heart said:


> omg guys!  blogger is down LOL.  i'm trying to update my beauty blog but urghhh.  does anyone use anything else (aside from wp or lj)?  aside from that, my day has been pretty monotonous.


  	oh dear  i do not use blogger or anything - the specktra blog uses worldpress


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 13, 2011)

Katred~Thank you!  I know what you mean. Our local stores have been starting to carry more fashion jewelry as well as some nice sterling pieces so it is a bit dangerous being so close to me, but I've been really good so far!  I also love hats. I love the fashions of the 40's, 50's and early 60's, when women wore suits or pretty skirts, pearls, matching gloves, hats and purses, and red lipstick!  Everyone always looked so finished compared to now.  My only thing is that I have bangs that are bouncy and some hats squish them down!  

  	heart~Sorry to hear your blog was down.  That must be frustrating when you are ready to be creative and share and everything gets put on hold.  Techy things are great when they work, but we freak out when they don't!  And remember, a day is only as monotonous as you make it!  You have all the power inside of you to make it extraordinary!  Watch a really good movie, paint your nails a colour you love, walk or drive somewhere safe where you can enjoy nature at its best, have a candlelight dinner at home, pulling out your best china and play classical music in the background. Drink out of crystal, even if you are having milk!  I do things like this almost every day and it really makes life romantic and fun, even in the everyday little things! 

  	Lou~Almost every necklace is from specific moments. The locket from my wedding, the citrine necklace was a gift from my husband when we were dating.  Others and my rings are from birthdays, Christmas or Anniversary gifts.  Not every year or every time, but when we can afford to splurge a bit.  See the perks of being married for 19 years?  Ya get more stuff!.  My husband says I have as many crosses as Buffy does.  I am also someone who finds something she likes and wears it a lot, but now I enjoy mixing it up a bit more!!  And I am a bracelet and ring freak. I don't wear a lot of dangly earrings because my ear lobes are thin and I am afraid of the pull and ripping.  They have to be light and I only wear them for short periods of time.  On the whole, I am pretty picky about my jewelry!  Gosh, though, Nordstrom has some gorgeous fashion jewelery. We walk by it every time we park there when going to the mall. And I start to drool!   This coming Christmas/birthday my goal is to finally find a nice bracelet or two of real gold.  I have a lot of sterling silver, but I love gold and would love to find the perfect gold bangle or two.  Gold is so high right now, though, and that is what makes me hesitate for now. 

  	Yesterday was such a busy day, but I got a lot done and hope to get more done today.  My husband has to go into work today (he hasn't worked from there since November) and they are closing the office in a month, but his new boss is coming up from Florida and meeting everyone.  Already he is finally realizing that they have way too much work and all the layoffs have him and his co worker each doing the work of about 5 people. He cannot believe we never get vacations anymore because there is too much workload, no raises, no time to come up to breathe.  So today hubby gets to tell him all the woes of work.  Apparently he spoke to the other woman yesterday in VA and said he was going to try to get more people hired to lessen the workload and promote my husband and the other woman.  So please, everyone say a prayer.  My husband works about a 12 hour day, doesn't know when to walk away from all of this and take a break, and it has become an obsession.  He used to take 2 weeks of vacation time during the year so we could do home/yard improvements and tour houses, go out to eat, etc.  We never have time anymore.  It is really a bad way to live. All work, no play.  So I am crossing my fingers that something good will come of this change. And on a happy note, I ended up selling 400.00 of decks yesterday, so I am very pleased and still have so much to get through.  It has come to the point where I only want about 50 decks and even trickle away at that.  Still a long way to go, so this isn't happening by June 1st!  Hopefully by September 1st!  I want it done before the holiday season!  And I am running on 5 hours of sleep. I am sooo taking a nap this afternoon, or crawling back into bed this morning!!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 13, 2011)

Debi i shall keep my fingers crossed and send positive thoughts to your hubby today. I hop the meeting with his new boss goes well and that they do hire some people to lessen the work load. even if it doesn't happen for a couple of weeks he would know that things would be improving


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 13, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> Debi i shall keep my fingers crossed and send positive thoughts to your hubby today. I hop the meeting with his new boss goes well and that they do hire some people to lessen the work load. even if it doesn't happen for a couple of weeks he would know that things would be improving


	Absolutely. Even if they hire one full time worker it would help a great deal. He spent the entire day yesterday with my husband's co-worker in VA and he was shocked at the workload they both have and the long hours they are working.  Hopefully my husband will shock him some more! 

  	Hey, my cupcake arrived safe and sound!  I have no idea what they cost originally but I got mine for 40.00 and I am happy!  Here is a picture of it, the one my husband bought for me that is a vanilla candle inside and my jewelry tree, plus another drawer that I keep a few odd pieces and my key chains from Coach, which I now am totally into collecting, so long as they are cute or pretty!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 13, 2011)

your cupcake looks great Debi! and i love how you have all your coach charms all neat and tidy like that - the ice cream one is my fave!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 13, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> your cupcake looks great Debi! and i love how you have all your coach charms all neat and tidy like that - the ice cream one is my fave!



 	Thank you! And thank you so much for finding that cupcake out for me so fast!  I am so excited!  Cupcakes seem to be in my blood right now!  My favourite key chain is the ice cream one, too! I love that it is gold and so cute, but my next favourite is the silver and pink cupcake that my car keys are attached to. I love the glitter in the sun on those!

  	Today I got someone else's mail. An envelope from a college. A big one. The ones that say you are accepted and here is our catalog.  So I called the home up but neither the mother nor person was there, so left my number. No call yet.  It would be a pity if they don't call to come and pick this up.  She won't know this info until Monday now.  I've done my considerate part. I can't even deliver it myself because it is a new street somewhere in town that isn't even on the map yet!  And in the meantime I keep wondering how my husband's day with the new boss is going.  I wish he could come home with a big bonus check and make his weekend!!  But that won't happen. In my dreams!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 13, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Thank you! And thank you so much for finding that cupcake out for me so fast!  I am so excited!  Cupcakes seem to be in my blood right now!  My favourite key chain is the ice cream one, too! I love that it is gold and so cute, but my next favourite is the silver and pink cupcake that my car keys are attached to. I love the glitter in the sun on those!
> 
> Today I got someone else's mail. An envelope from a college. A big one. The ones that say you are accepted and here is our catalog.  So I called the home up but neither the mother nor person was there, so left my number. No call yet.  It would be a pity if they don't call to come and pick this up.  She won't know this info until Monday now.  I've done my considerate part. I can't even deliver it myself because it is a new street somewhere in town that isn't even on the map yet!  And in the meantime I keep wondering how my husband's day with the new boss is going.  I wish he could come home with a big bonus check and make his weekend!!  But that won't happen. In my dreams!!


	oh no problem at all! i remembered it well because i wanted that cupcake badly myself but sadly it is too expensive for me - i need to sell my things like you do your decks!

  	and i hope they call really soon! not knowing if i had been accepted into uni or not would have killed me!! it's such a stressful time anyway - any delays would not be welcomed! and i really hope that your hubby is doing ok - and you never know about the big bonus!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 13, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh no problem at all! i remembered it well because i wanted that cupcake badly myself but sadly it is too expensive for me - i need to sell my things like you do your decks!
> and i hope they call really soon! not knowing if i had been accepted into uni or not would have killed me!! it's such a stressful time anyway - any delays would not be welcomed! and i really hope that your hubby is doing ok - and you never know about the big bonus!


	Hehehe....unfortunately I think the boss has to talk to his boss and so on before that would ever be put through. More than likely they would just laugh!  I need to go do my Shop my Stash.  I think it is the only productive thing I did all day.  I was going to take a nap. I was going to do a lot of things.  Never happened!!  lol


----------



## katred (May 13, 2011)

heart said:


> omg guys!  blogger is down LOL.  i'm trying to update my beauty blog but urghhh.  does anyone use anything else (aside from wp or lj)?  aside from that, my day has been pretty monotonous.



 	I feel your pain. I have no idea what happened, because I've used Blogger forever and I've never seen anything like that. I mean the _whole network_ was down for a day. You could only read- no comments, no posting, you couldn't even edit past posts and at one point, they'd deleted everything before Wednesday. Seems to be back up and kicking, anyway. Good luck with your posts... I did three today... Felt like I was an addict who'd just scored a pound of coke...


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2011)

katred said:


> I feel your pain. I have no idea what happened, because I've used Blogger forever and I've never seen anything like that. I mean the _whole network_ was down for a day. You could only read- no comments, no posting, you couldn't even edit past posts and at one point, they'd deleted everything before Wednesday. Seems to be back up and kicking, anyway. Good luck with your posts... I did three today... Felt like I was an addict who'd just scored a pound of coke...


  	yeah it sounds like it messed so many people up! i am happy that it is back to normal now though!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 14, 2011)

Today was an awesome and very busy day with still lots to do!  In the afternoon we got out to the shops!  First I got a new watch by Seiko, which I adore, and has little diamonds on the side of the face so really sparkly and pretty!  Then we went to the mall where I zipped into Sephora. I only got the new NARS e/s trio in Lou's tutorial after falling in love with the swatches. I swatched the new pink highligher and actually fell in love with it and can think of some fun things to do with it, but they were out so I have to order.  Sniff...sniff...  Then to JCrew for 3 necklaces (see photos below). They don't do them justice. They have a real antique/vintage appeal.  They remind me of something you would see the ladies wear in the movie The Age of Innocence! The first has crystals that look like smokey quartz, delicately dropping down. The second one has tons of rhinestones that have a yellow pink tone to them.  The third has little clear stones sparkling through the vines and some sparkly flowers.  They match earrings I bought from them via the mail and just realized this a few minutes ago!  Yay!  There were loads of venders in the middle of the mall including one adorable Japanese woman who does your hair up in all sorts of twists and buns and sticks gorgeous glittery things in it, so she taught me how to do a look and I bought the comb...purple butterfly and flower rhinestones....will show it next time my hair is up like this!  She was great...I will definitely be going back!!  We picked up some Chinese food and ate at home and now I have a million things to do plus sneak in some TV!  Hope everyone is having a good day!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 15, 2011)

Debi you have bought some lovely necklaces and the watch is nice too! The diamonds really make it beautiful and sparkly! and i can't wait to see the hair bits you got. we have ladies like that selling those things in our shopping centre and the crystal clips and such always look so pretty!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 15, 2011)

Thanks!  It is super nice to have a watch that is actually working again!  I tried on a few and had it narrowed down to this or a slightly sportier one, which I also love and if I had the funds I would buy that one too!  But I don't!   I like that this has both gold and silver tones because I wear both and love mixing it up.  I was smart. I was wearing a bunch of my bracelets when I went and wear them on my right hand, my watch on my left, so was able to give it a nice balanced look!  Yay!  And the necklaces are so pretty...I just love the real antique look to them!

  	Today has been fairly quiet, so far.  I am a little crampy.  It is pouring out and is supposed to rain all week long. Ugh.  I put up another box of tarot, but this is the slowest selling day of all, so won't put anything else up for a few days.  Slowly but surely I am getting there.  I would love to just open one drawer and see all my favourite decks and nothing more.  That would be perfect. This collection and selling it has been so overwhelming. I can't wait until it is over.  I love reading and it is really dipping into my quality reading time.  Other than that is it puttering around, a few chores, good tv tonight.  Both Game of Thrones and then the Borgias are on so I look forward to a rather relaxing mellow day and plan to burn a scented candle!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 15, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Thanks!  It is super nice to have a watch that is actually working again!  I tried on a few and had it narrowed down to this or a slightly sportier one, which I also love and if I had the funds I would buy that one too!  But I don't!   I like that this has both gold and silver tones because I wear both and love mixing it up.  I was smart. I was wearing a bunch of my bracelets when I went and wear them on my right hand, my watch on my left, so was able to give it a nice balanced look!  Yay!  And the necklaces are so pretty...I just love the real antique look to them!
> 
> Today has been fairly quiet, so far.  I am a little crampy.  It is pouring out and is supposed to rain all week long. Ugh.  I put up another box of tarot, but this is the slowest selling day of all, so won't put anything else up for a few days.  Slowly but surely I am getting there.  I would love to just open one drawer and see all my favourite decks and nothing more.  That would be perfect. This collection and selling it has been so overwhelming. I can't wait until it is over.  I love reading and it is really dipping into my quality reading time.  Other than that is it puttering around, a few chores, good tv tonight.  Both Game of Thrones and then the Borgias are on so I look forward to a rather relaxing mellow day and plan to burn a scented candle!!


  	well i hope your cramps go very soon! and enjoy your evening. i am about to get ready for bed to watch a horror movie with nick! i'm just on specktra while wearing a face mask! lol! i filmed 3 tutorials today and my face is feeling a bit sensitive from removing so much makeup over and over! i find it easier to film in bulk!

  	also due to my ass manager now saying he will not be in work all week due to stress (like i am not stressed myself?!) i shall be working 6 days so will not have any time on my normal day off. i even had a 3 hour nap today which i never do because obviously me not sleeping right has caught up with me


----------



## rockin (May 15, 2011)

Is the face mask to scare Nick with before the horror film has even started? LOL

  	Sorry your 'ass' manager (appropriate abbreviation perhaps?) is causing you to have to work more days and get more stressed out yourself.  I'm glad you managed to catch up with a little sleep today, though.

  	My day didnt start too well today - I woke up to find we had a blocked toilet.  I tried with what I had available, but couldn't do anything with it.   Luckily my parents got back from their holiday yesterday, so Dad was able to bring some things over and fix it for me.  It was also lucky that the kids slept in so weren't in desperate need of the loo before it could be sorted.


----------



## rockin (May 15, 2011)

I love your new necklaces, Debi, especially the first two.  I actually have some very similar in design to those.


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 15, 2011)

Lou~So sorry to hear about the co-worker.  All I can say is that he must have something seriously going on with him, though why he doesn't come forward with it is beyond me.  Maybe he needs to be reminded that he is replaceable or bring in a doctor's note proving he cannot presently work and needs a leave of absence but will plan to come back?  Not sure of the situation or how things work over there!  Let's hope something very good comes out of this in the long run.  Maybe a new assistant manager that will work well for you and not play games.  Then again let's hope that something super serious isn't going on with him either, which can always be the case.

  	Thank you,, rocikn!  I love my new found necklaces. They sparkle and look good on me! I will have lots of fun wearing them!


----------



## katred (May 15, 2011)

So sorry to hear about "ass man". I'm assuming that he has to get some kind of medical permission to take off that much time? I've had friends go on stress leave from work, but they've always needed to provide a doctor's note in order to have the time off approved.


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2011)

katred said:


> So sorry to hear about "ass man". I'm assuming that he has to get some kind of medical permission to take off that much time? I've had friends go on stress leave from work, but they've always needed to provide a doctor's note in order to have the time off approved.


  	the best part was that he this to me on staurday that he wouldn't be in because of stress - yet then said he was GOING to the dr's on monday (today) to get signed off. how nice of him to see into the future! he is just making things worse for himself right now and sadly i feel he is blinded by his mum and families views- they are the ones who have told him not to come in.


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 16, 2011)

Wow, Lou. Sounds like a mess at work and I am sorry about all the stress and extra work load this is putting on you.  Be sure to pamper yourself throughout the week with fun nails, good movies, scented candles and lots of husband/feline snuggles!  Nothing makes one feel better than playing "stalk the kitty" on you hands and knees!  I want a cat again. lol  Hehehe....Day 2 of rain is here.  I am going to spend some time moving my decks around and figuring out the last few bunches for the next round.  And maybe get around to ordering New Order from Sephora.  I love that glittery stuff.  If nothing else I can use it on Halloween!  The really scary pink glitter fairy!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (May 16, 2011)

New Order will be gorgeous in the summer .... and it gives the option for those who like glitter to be able to add this quality as much or as little over top of any of their existing blushes since it's quite sheer.


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> New Order will be gorgeous in the summer .... and it gives the option for those who like glitter to be able to add this quality as much or as little over top of any of their existing blushes since it's quite sheer.


  	yup i agree with this! it makes a lovely blush topper!

Urban Decay Alice Tutorial - here is my second tutorial for specktra  hopefully you guys will like it!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 16, 2011)

I will have to watch your new tutorial, Lou!!  Today is another wet and windy day, but the whole week is going to be like this, so I have to get used to it. It certainly does not feel like May. It feels more like March.  This is going to be a very short summer.  In less than a month we have the longest day of the year and then they start getting shorter and shorter and...am I depressing you all?  Hehehe....  Seriously, though.  I can tell it is going to fly by and it will be fall before I know it.  A very sobering fact.  It is too cold to even have the windows cracked open.  

  	So, I am all gross and crampy, with 5 boxes of tarot waiting to go out, so I won't plan anymore until these move and reach their destinations.  I'm watching loads of movies today, everything from Agnes of God to Little Women and anything in between!  I just want to sleep.  And I have to get New Order. Is that permanent to their line or just a summer thing?


----------



## LMD84 (May 18, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I will have to watch your new tutorial, Lou!!  Today is another wet and windy day, but the whole week is going to be like this, so I have to get used to it. It certainly does not feel like May. It feels more like March.  This is going to be a very short summer.  In less than a month we have the longest day of the year and then they start getting shorter and shorter and...am I depressing you all?  Hehehe....  Seriously, though.  I can tell it is going to fly by and it will be fall before I know it.  A very sobering fact.  It is too cold to even have the windows cracked open.
> 
> So, I am all gross and crampy, with 5 boxes of tarot waiting to go out, so I won't plan anymore until these move and reach their destinations.  I'm watching loads of movies today, everything from Agnes of God to Little Women and anything in between!  I just want to sleep.  And I have to get New Order. Is that permanent to their line or just a summer thing?


  	Sorry i have only just seen this! i think new order is now a perm item but i am not 100% sure. and i hope you enjoyed watching all the movies! nice variety! hee hee!  sometimes it is nice to kick back and have a movie day! in fact me and nick shall be doing something similar on sunday - his latest computer game (la noire) is released this week so i shall spend sunday playing it with him. so exciting to play something the one you love has helped to make! he has shown me the credits book from the game box and i love seeing his name in it!  makes me so proud!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 18, 2011)

That is okay! It isn't like your busy or anything. Hehehehe...  That must be cool to have his credits on the box!  You have every reason in the world to be proud of him!


----------



## LMD84 (May 18, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> That is okay! It isn't like your busy or anything. Hehehehe...  That must be cool to have his credits on the box!  You have every reason in the world to be proud of him!


  	yeah i know i go on about him loads but i really am so proud and happy to be married to him! even when he leaves wet towels on the bathroom floor!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 19, 2011)

lol Lou!  Sorry I have not written, but after a few quiet days I have yet another frenzy of tarot selling going on. It seems to just get easier and easier to let go of these. I thought I would be so heartbroken, but in the end, when I have a handful of favourites and a slew of drawer space, who cares?  I love letting them go to new homes and not having this weight on me (or the house for that matter)!!  Not to mention watching your neighbour's house go up in flames and just about everything in it gone due to fire, smoke or water damage, it puts life into perspective.  I am finding myself cutting back on certain things.  Not makeup, because that expires anyhow and you use it. But magazine, decks, other stuff will also go.  It feels good!


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> lol Lou!  Sorry I have not written, but after a few quiet days I have yet another frenzy of tarot selling going on. It seems to just get easier and easier to let go of these. I thought I would be so heartbroken, but in the end, when I have a handful of favourites and a slew of drawer space, who cares?  I love letting them go to new homes and not having this weight on me (or the house for that matter)!!  Not to mention watching your neighbour's house go up in flames and just about everything in it gone due to fire, smoke or water damage, it puts life into perspective.  I am finding myself cutting back on certain things.  Not makeup, because that expires anyhow and you use it. But magazine, decks, other stuff will also go.  It feels good!


  	i'm so pleased people are buying from you at the moment! i hope it continues! and i think that it is best to just keep the bare essentials and your favourites - i never hang on to items because they just take up too much room - i like the minimalist look! lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 20, 2011)

When I started to collect I remember having 30 decks that I happily kept in one little storage box and thought my collection was wonderful. Then I stumbled on to how many people had on the forum and it was as bad as MU or worse. You wanted every deck, every piece of art, every theme.  But that fire at my neighbours was even a larger wakeup call as well as wanting to pare down anyhow.  All I could think of was how quickly it would all go up in flames and be gone in a few minutes.  Now I know I will have my dream of having this just the way I want it by sometime this summer and long before the holiday season so I won't have to worry about it anymore!! 

  	Last night we went to the mall and I did some tiny hauls, some OPI nail polish and those new UD 24/7 glide on pencils.  And a bit of jewelry.  Then we zoomed home to watch Smallville, I missed part of it and was sorry they leave out the real wedding and was confused most of the time to the storyline (is his father really alive?? ) but absolutely LOVED the last 1/2 hour and the ending.  Yes, he is in tights, cape flapping behind him and saving the world.  I so wish Christopher Reeve had been here to see this last episode.  10 years.  Wow.  I hope it gets syndicated soon so I can watch the beginning again.  So, Tess is dead, Does the new Lex get her heart??  Ewww.  And he is president?  Yikes....  "Miss Lane"  lol  love it!  Excellent ending to the series! 

  	More rain, storms, fog.  Maybe this is London??  Or the misty moors?  We are missing all the sunshine of May and our longest days.  I swear, it feels like fall and is getting on everyone's nerves not to be having a summer.  And I bought some bright orange coloured nailpolish to be extra funky!


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2011)

yeah that was one thing that i was annoyed about actually - that you never see the wedding. and i don't get why they had to wait until 7 years later to finally get married either! but it was all so amazing - i loved seeing him in the costume finally! and no his father is dead - i think it was just his ghost that he was seeing and memories  and yes i was shocked they killed Tess - i grew to like her in the end.  

  	and i hope it gets warmer soon - if only so you can use your funky orange nail polish! hee hee!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 20, 2011)

Okay, that is what I thought. That his father was a ghost, memories, a spirit, whatever.  I mean, that is a tradition...that his father dies.  And one minute he is talking to him and the next he turns around and his father is gone, so in spite of the fact that my husband kept telling me his father must have been saved in another dimension, I wasn't buying it!  lol  Thanks for clearing it up. My heart just leapt when they started overlapping the theme of Smallville and the music from the Superman music and then full out on the Superman music at the end. That was incredibly cool and moving!  Ah, another era gone.  Now I want to see it from the beginning! 

  	I actually bought 2 Opi oranges.  Hot and Spicy, which would look very cute this summer, and A Good Mandarin is Hard to Find!  I will wear that too, but especially plan on wearing that in October and on Halloween!  It is the perfect orange!!  The other one, Aphrodites Pink Nightie is a perfect year round mauve pink!

  	I am having an argument with myself, over here, trying to decide which mug to go with to keep my 24/7 Glide On liners in. lol


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Okay, that is what I thought. That his father was a ghost, memories, a spirit, whatever.  I mean, that is a tradition...that his father dies.  And one minute he is talking to him and the next he turns around and his father is gone, so in spite of the fact that my husband kept telling me his father must have been saved in another dimension, I wasn't buying it!  lol  Thanks for clearing it up. My heart just leapt when they started overlapping the theme of Smallville and the music from the Superman music and then full out on the Superman music at the end. That was incredibly cool and moving!  Ah, another era gone.  Now I want to see it from the beginning!
> 
> I actually bought 2 Opi oranges.  Hot and Spicy, which would look very cute this summer, and A Good Mandarin is Hard to Find!  I will wear that too, but especially plan on wearing that in October and on Halloween!  It is the perfect orange!!  The other one, Aphrodites Pink Nightie is a perfect year round mauve pink!
> 
> I am having an argument with myself, over here, trying to decide which mug to go with to keep my 24/7 Glide On liners in. lol


  	well technically your hubby is correct because his dad is alive in a different dimention (the one where lionel adopted clark rather than the kent's) but i feel that in this episode it was purely his fathers spirit 

  	and enjoy your new polishes! they sound like great colours!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 20, 2011)

Well, that part we knew. I saw the episode where Clark meets his father in the other dimension, but hubby thought he was transported back alive into this dimension and all was well and I kept saying, um, noooooo!  Hehehe... 

  	I will totally take pictures when I have these oranges on.  They will be wild!


----------



## LMD84 (May 21, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Well, that part we knew. I saw the episode where Clark meets his father in the other dimension, but hubby thought he was transported back alive into this dimension and all was well and I kept saying, um, noooooo!  Hehehe...
> I will totally take pictures when I have these oranges on.  They will be wild!


  	oh yes! i would love to see your orange nails!

  	i'm at work and really don't want to be! i'm tired, grumpy and craving junk food that i must resist! for breakfast i have had some strawberries so it's started off well.


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 21, 2011)

I know that feeling!  I seem to be in a state of constant PMS these days!  Not a fun thing!  Some cramps got me last night, now they are quiet, but they will be back!  But I had several days of getting out and getting things done, so that was good and my husband needs to cut our lawn (we have over an acre, so that takes 4 hours with the driver alone) and will be well occupied as I laze about!  Yesterday I sold off about 150.00 worth of decks and oracles and woke this morning to find out I sold 1 deck for 225.00. Yay!  Not bad for a weekend, which is usually the dullest of selling times for me.  And I will be celebrating with strawberries on my cereal, too!  Now I want to crawl back into bed! lol


----------



## LMD84 (May 21, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I know that feeling!  I seem to be in a state of constant PMS these days!  Not a fun thing!  Some cramps got me last night, now they are quiet, but they will be back!  But I had several days of getting out and getting things done, so that was good and my husband needs to cut our lawn (we have over an acre, so that takes 4 hours with the driver alone) and will be well occupied as I laze about!  Yesterday I sold off about 150.00 worth of decks and oracles and woke this morning to find out I sold 1 deck for 225.00. Yay!  Not bad for a weekend, which is usually the dullest of selling times for me.  And I will be celebrating with strawberries on my cereal, too!  Now I want to crawl back into bed! lol


  	oh wow!! that is so awesome that you sold that 225 deck! great going! what is next on your to get list though? bags, make up, polish or jewelery?! hee hee!  and i really do hope you feel back to normal soon


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 21, 2011)

lol  Well, I always have a wish list!  A little of everything I am afraid!  I just moved all my decks out of the last drawer of that bureau, but now I have about 50 decks that need to fit into the lingerie chest (has 6 full to the brim drawers of decks) so I am rather flabbergasted at how much I still have to sell off.  That will mean I will probably sell well over $10,000.00 worth of decks and still be keeping quite a lot.  It doesn't help that I am tired and crampy and looking at this incredible amount of decks I have accumulated.  I just feel overwhelmed right now. Eventually I will rejoice over the money I will make, but not now! lol


----------



## LMD84 (May 22, 2011)

oh i would be amazingly happy at everything sold!! in fact if i were to sell things (if i had anything to sell!!) i would buy a pandora bracelet and some charms to start me off. they are so pretty!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 22, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh i would be amazingly happy at everything sold!! in fact if i were to sell things (if i had anything to sell!!) i would buy a pandora bracelet and some charms to start me off. they are so pretty!


 
	Don't worry. When you are 48 years old I am sure you will have something to sell. Things accumulate and grow like mushrooms in the night. I think my decks might be breeding. A rather scary thought!  I've been like this all my life, though.  I was not sentimental about my toys and before college I sold off my Breyer horse collection, my china figurine collection, my dolls, my trolls (yeah, now I want some back, lol) and made a fortune in yard sales which paid for my college books for 4 semesters.  I never keep anything I don't use and am sending my husband off to a used bookstore this morning with a few books to sell off. I won't get much as they are mostly paperbacks, but off they go anyhow.  I kind of freak out my husband at how I can scurry up enough things for a yard sale in just a few minutes when he didn't even know we had anything to get rid of.  Hehehe...


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (May 25, 2011)

Well my morning so far is a bit of an anxious one.... I have an interview in just over an hour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I will be very happy once it's over... my day will be considerably better then!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 25, 2011)

Yesterday was a weird day for me.  I put on my makeup, my jewelry, tossed on a new shirt and flowing skirt (it was super hot and humid) and went out to the local nursery gift shop to browse about. It is one of my favourite stores.  While there I noticed people noticing me.  Looking at my makeup, looking at my outfit, my 3 bracelets, until I felt like a clown or a gypsy.  They were not approving looks, to say the least.  I live in an area where there is a lot of high society (I really don't belong here) and people are very preppy. If you are going to wear jewelry, wear real diamonds, not fashion jewelry.  Dress conservatively and in the norm, not flowing skirts and bangle bracelets.  Don't wear smokey eyes (no one would dare wear falsies or they would be labeled a hooker in a moment), etc.  It made me very self-conscious and sad. That norm, that boring, boring norm, is what I followed for 25 years. I am sick of it.  If you see someone today and then again in 5 years they will be wearing the same makeup, the same way, with the exact same hair style. But their faces will be older. And so it goes.  I wanted to scream at them and say "layering bracelets is in and three is nothing!" Or "haven't you ever seen grey eyeshadow???"  I know I looked fine, but being summed up by both workers and customers there (yes, most older than me) made me come home in tears.  Some places I get compliments but sadly right around here I am constantly being sized up.  Back in the 90's I would toss on a flowing Laura Ashley skirt with a cute white lace petticoat, a sweater, some super comfy Victorian styled boots and hair back in a bow and take walks around the neighbourhood a few times a day to stay in shape. I got labeled as the "weird lady".  Apparently I have not outgrown it.  My mother (drives me crazy, anyhow) refers to me as her gypsy. 

  	4 bangles today, pink eyeshadow with dark mascara, and rosy lips.  Deal with it world.  This is me and I won't succumb to boring soccer mom looks or lifestyles.  Sorry for the rant, but it was a sad day and I am still upset by it. Luckily my MAC order is coming and maybe I can find solace in making up my first blush palettes.


----------



## LMD84 (May 25, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Yesterday was a weird day for me.  I put on my makeup, my jewelry, tossed on a new shirt and flowing skirt (it was super hot and humid) and went out to the local nursery gift shop to browse about. It is one of my favourite stores.  While there I noticed people noticing me.  Looking at my makeup, looking at my outfit, my 3 bracelets, until I felt like a clown or a gypsy.  They were not approving looks, to say the least.  I live in an area where there is a lot of high society (I really don't belong here) and people are very preppy. If you are going to wear jewelry, wear real diamonds, not fashion jewelry.  Dress conservatively and in the norm, not flowing skirts and bangle bracelets.  Don't wear smokey eyes (no one would dare wear falsies or they would be labeled a hooker in a moment), etc.  It made me very self-conscious and sad. That norm, that boring, boring norm, is what I followed for 25 years. I am sick of it.  If you see someone today and then again in 5 years they will be wearing the same makeup, the same way, with the exact same hair style. But their faces will be older. And so it goes.  I wanted to scream at them and say "layering bracelets is in and three is nothing!" Or "haven't you ever seen grey eyeshadow???"  I know I looked fine, but being summed up by both workers and customers there (yes, most older than me) made me come home in tears.  Some places I get compliments but sadly right around here I am constantly being sized up.  Back in the 90's I would toss on a flowing Laura Ashley skirt with a cute white lace petticoat, a sweater, some super comfy Victorian styled boots and hair back in a bow and take walks around the neighbourhood a few times a day to stay in shape. I got labeled as the "weird lady".  Apparently I have not outgrown it.  My mother (drives me crazy, anyhow) refers to me as her gypsy.
> 
> 4 bangles today, pink eyeshadow with dark mascara, and rosy lips.  Deal with it world.  This is me and I won't succumb to boring soccer mom looks or lifestyles.  Sorry for the rant, but it was a sad day and I am still upset by it. Luckily my MAC order is coming and maybe I can find solace in making up my first blush palettes.


  	Debi i am so bloody angry for you right now! how dare they look at you in such a way!! this makes me so upset and annoyed. i know for a fact you look bloody amazing so sod them! seriously you need to go back and wear even more make up and bangles and rub their noses in it!!!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (May 25, 2011)

i hope the interview went very well for you! please let us know how it went!! 



 	The interview went very well thank you. I won't hear the outcome for at least a few days yet but I can be safe in the knowledge that all went to plan. Enjoying chilling out now!! 



  	ElvenEyes, it's so disappointing that people behave that way over makeup and jewelery! I can understand how it will have made you feel but as you said, you know you'll look great - it's just their 'boring-ness' (new word, lol!) and pettimindedness that is making them behave like that. Have fun making up your blush palettes!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 25, 2011)

lol And bring tarot cards with me.  Maybe drive up in a caravan!    Thank you for making me genuinely laugh for the first time in about 24 hours.  I really was upset.  They have been carrying a lot of fashion jewelry too and I wanted to say "hey, if you want this look, go over to that room...they sell it here!"   I asked my husband's honest opinion of how I looked yesterday and today and he said "cute". We talked about it and he said just forget it. Easy for him, right?  I looked at a lot of pictures from their recent events and I am right. Most wear no makeup at all or mascara with an occasional dab of lipstick.  The only woman who looked remotely interesting was one of the workers, well into her 60's, with foundation, blush, lipstick, e/s, eyeliner, mascara and huge hoop earrings.  She looked pretty, polished and not like she just rolled out of bed or walked out of a gym.  So, they will have to deal with my MU and my bangles and if they stare I can either stare back at them and look them up and down and sneer or say...

  	Hey you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (I've always wanted to use this smiley...now I finally can!)

  	Onward I trudge brightly through the land of no shadows, thy mascara and lipliner is with me....


----------



## LMD84 (May 25, 2011)

Honestly Deb i find that where make up is concerened some people just don't get it. i love wearing bright colours and some people stare or give dirty looks. i just ignore it because i wear what i want to wear! and that goes for my face and my clothing! but please don't be upset by it - i think you look amazing. in every picture you post you look so lovely and your skin is amazing!! it's all the milk obviously!  hee hee!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 25, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> Honestly Deb i find that where make up is concerened some people just don't get it. i love wearing bright colours and some people stare or give dirty looks. i just ignore it because i wear what i want to wear! and that goes for my face and my clothing! but please don't be upset by it - i think you look amazing. in every picture you post you look so lovely and your skin is amazing!! it's all the milk obviously!  hee hee!



 	I have often thought about starting a blog about this exact subject.  I mean, back in the 70's and 80's makeup was huge. In the 90's it really fell out of fashion around here.  Everyone went for natural looks for a good decade. But now they don't get it that things have changed. You can do smokey eyes, the nude look, lots of colour, stack bangles, wear chunky jewelry or ethnic styled jewelry.  Instead they just keep stuck in their humdrum lives looking the same year after year after year.  Boringness!  You are right FoxyLady.  That is exactly what it is. And ignorance that fashions are coming and going all the time and you really shouldn't be stuck in a rut so pick up a magazine and see what is hot right now or what works best for you. But of all things to glance up and down at someone, summing them up is so Junior High School.  Done with that LONG ago.  I should have allowed myself to be angry, instead of being hurt.   Sigh....

  	Maybe I will start that blog soon. And have cards made up and hand them out to the women who look at me that way.  Hehehe....


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (May 25, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *ElvenEyes* 



 		 			Maybe I will start that blog soon. And have cards made up and hand them out to the women who look at me that way.  Hehehe....




  	This is a great idea!!

  	Perhaps you could call it 'get-a-life.com' or 'pretty not petty.com' or the anti-boringness campaign!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (May 25, 2011)

Anyone that stands out is going to get noticed.  Try not to "mind read" - I'm sure the whole place wasn't criticizing you, and if anyone was: your opinion is what is important, not theirs.


----------



## katred (May 25, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Yesterday was a weird day for me.  I put on my makeup, my jewelry, tossed on a new shirt and flowing skirt (it was super hot and humid) and went out to the local nursery gift shop to browse about. It is one of my favourite stores.  While there I noticed people noticing me.  Looking at my makeup, looking at my outfit, my 3 bracelets, until I felt like a clown or a gypsy.  They were not approving looks, to say the least.  I live in an area where there is a lot of high society (I really don't belong here) and people are very preppy. If you are going to wear jewelry, wear real diamonds, not fashion jewelry.  Dress conservatively and in the norm, not flowing skirts and bangle bracelets.  Don't wear smokey eyes (no one would dare wear falsies or they would be labeled a hooker in a moment), etc.  It made me very self-conscious and sad. That norm, that boring, boring norm, is what I followed for 25 years. I am sick of it.  If you see someone today and then again in 5 years they will be wearing the same makeup, the same way, with the exact same hair style. But their faces will be older. And so it goes.  I wanted to scream at them and say "layering bracelets is in and three is nothing!" Or "haven't you ever seen grey eyeshadow???"  I know I looked fine, but being summed up by both workers and customers there (yes, most older than me) made me come home in tears.  Some places I get compliments but sadly right around here I am constantly being sized up.  Back in the 90's I would toss on a flowing Laura Ashley skirt with a cute white lace petticoat, a sweater, some super comfy Victorian styled boots and hair back in a bow and take walks around the neighbourhood a few times a day to stay in shape. I got labeled as the "weird lady".  Apparently I have not outgrown it.  My mother (drives me crazy, anyhow) refers to me as her gypsy.
> 
> 4 bangles today, pink eyeshadow with dark mascara, and rosy lips.  Deal with it world.  This is me and I won't succumb to boring soccer mom looks or lifestyles.  Sorry for the rant, but it was a sad day and I am still upset by it. Luckily my MAC order is coming and maybe I can find solace in making up my first blush palettes.


	UGH! I know exactly what you're going through. I used to get shocked looks because I wore makeup to the office that differed from day to day. You have the right attitude, which is that everyone else should simply learn to deal with you. It's funny that, ever since the 90s, when makeup fell out of fashion, wearing makeup to the office, at least makeup that looks like makeup, is considered almost offensive. I must have had a half dozen women I know emphasize that they were "way too busy" to bother with makeup, like putting on makeup in the morning seemed to imply some sort of luxurious lifestyle whereby the laws of time were bent to allow me to put on eye liner.  

  	What's funny is that I always think that you look lovely and quite understated in your photos- I never think that your makeup is gaudy or showy. I think that it plays up your features. It's not like you look like you were done up by the special effects guy or something. 

  	Take solace in the blush palettes and know that you have a whole group of women here who totally agree with you.


----------



## LMD84 (May 26, 2011)

katred said:


> UGH! I know exactly what you're going through. I used to get shocked looks because I wore makeup to the office that differed from day to day. You have the right attitude, which is that everyone else should simply learn to deal with you. It's funny that, ever since the 90s, when makeup fell out of fashion, wearing makeup to the office, at least makeup that looks like makeup, is considered almost offensive*. I must have had a half dozen women I know emphasize that they were "way too busy" to bother with makeup, like putting on makeup in the morning seemed to imply some sort of luxurious lifestyle whereby the laws of time were bent to allow me to put on eye liner.  *
> What's funny is that I always think that you look lovely and quite understated in your photos- I never think that your makeup is gaudy or showy. I think that it plays up your features. It's not like you look like you were done up by the special effects guy or something.
> 
> Take solace in the blush palettes and know that you have a whole group of women here who totally agree with you.


  	yes!!! this is so true! generally my friends with children have this attitude with me. they always give me a look and make a comment along the lines of 'oh well you have the spare time to do that kind of thing, [insert childs name here] takes up all my time' - as if i have buckets of free time!! i really don't! doing my make up only takes 20 minutes each morning anyway. of course there i times when i sit and play but i certaintly don't live the life of luxery and have all day to put on a lipstick!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 26, 2011)

katred said:


> UGH! I know exactly what you're going through. I used to get shocked looks because I wore makeup to the office that differed from day to day. You have the right attitude, which is that everyone else should simply learn to deal with you. It's funny that, ever since the 90s, when makeup fell out of fashion, wearing makeup to the office, at least makeup that looks like makeup, is considered almost offensive. I must have had a half dozen women I know emphasize that they were "way too busy" to bother with makeup, like putting on makeup in the morning seemed to imply some sort of luxurious lifestyle whereby the laws of time were bent to allow me to put on eye liner.
> What's funny is that I always think that you look lovely and quite understated in your photos- I never think that your makeup is gaudy or showy. I think that it plays up your features. It's not like you look like you were done up by the special effects guy or something.
> 
> Take solace in the blush palettes and know that you have a whole group of women here who totally agree with you.


	Thank you! And you are right. My looks are hardly on the wild side, unless I am having a bit of fun which also means just for a photo and playing around with stuff, not for wearing out in public. It isn't like I go around wearing fairy crowns to the grocery store!  But overall I am realizing that people just are not using colour and how boring is that?  Gosh, back in the 60's. 70's and 80's colour was all the rage.  Now everyone either skips MU altogether or wears mascara and maybe some neutral brown e/s, the rare lipstick, etc.  And yes!  They always say "I can't be bothered with makeup" or "I am not into makeup, really".  And how plain and dull everyone looks.  Then we travel 45 minutes to a larger town (not even a city) to get to the mall and everyone is made up, nicely, but using colour and looking fresh and pretty.  All the women really get into a rut where they just do the same thing, year after year, decade after decade. We have one lady, a year older than me, who wears the exact same look that she wore 19 years ago, when we first met.  Brown and pink e/s, pink blush, brown eyeliner.  Her hairstyle is the same, she colours her hair and that is always the same, her makeup is always exactly the same, but her face is aging!  I always know what she will look like and it has become a standing joke between my husband and I.  Well, they are all going to learn a lesson on colour from now on, because I am not going back to the boring look!

  	Lou~lol  OMG. If one more person tells me they can't do something because of their "kids" I want to smack them and remind them of the good ole days, when we actually took less time to be attached to our cell phones looking self important and found time to put our makeup on WHILE the kids were watching or out playing in the yard!  I was a nanny to two little boys over summers when I was in my late teens and the 2 1/2 year old, who always watched his mother put on her makeup, loved putting my Bonnie Bell lipsmackers on me.  Of course, he smeared it all over my lips, but he was so cute doing it. Very serious face as if this was the most important deed of the day!  Every time I went there I brought a bag of different sizes and flavours and let him pick out what he wanted to use.  It was a riot, but it was serious downtime!  But again, I am talking back in the 70's...before computers, before the cell phone, before cable, before the wheel was invented....  hehehe...


----------



## LMD84 (May 26, 2011)

^ awwww the little guy sounds like a cutie putting lip smackers on you!! such a sweet story!  and yes i don't think that having children should limit what you can and cant do. of course there are things you need to compromise on but by no means do i think you should cut certain things out.


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 26, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> ^ awwww the little guy sounds like a cutie putting lip smackers on you!! such a sweet story!  and yes i don't think that having children should limit what you can and cant do. of course there are things you need to compromise on but by no means do i think you should cut certain things out.


	Yeah, he was a cutie and good thing I was prone to chapped lips!  And watching him and his younger brother 3 times a week during school and 5-6 days a week (from 8am to 1am) certainly gave me my fill of child rearing!  lol  They were more like little brothers to me!


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2011)

well my day was hectic. i had so many things to do at work and was short staffed so didn't get it all done which is a touch frustrating. 

  	i hope all you lovely specktra members are ok though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou’s May Favourites - check out the latest specktra blog video too if you have a spare moment


----------



## katred (Jun 14, 2011)

My day yesterday was marked by bringing home a giant haul of things from Lush. The Great Enabler just got a job managing their downtown store and now I have to help him with his homework... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got to test some stuff on my hair last night and now I'm completely addicted. 

  	I also decided, after months of trying to deny that I was putting on weight, that I have to put myself on a diet. I'm getting to the point where a lot of my favourite clothes don't fit. (Probably because a lot of my favourite clothes were purchased when I was petite and feeling good about myself to boot.) I've actually been pretty successful at taking off weight in a reasonable way in the past, but it takes me time. I managed to drop 40 pounds at one point, but I feel like a lot of it has crept back...


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 14, 2011)

Katred, These things happen over the Winter and Summer-time is the best for eating more healthily.  I crave fresh food in the Summer - salads never taste better lol!


----------



## mtrimier (Jun 14, 2011)

katred said:


> My day yesterday was marked by bringing home a giant haul of things from Lush. The Great Enabler just got a job managing their downtown store and now I have to help him with his homework...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I love Lush's R&B for my curly hair. makes me feel purtiful. hee!

	i'm with you on the diet. this month i am trying to stay away from beer, which is my love of loves, and started working out again. i hate having to buy larger clothes to house my thick and deliciousness. i kept some of my old jeans so i have some sort of "ideal" to work towards.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 14, 2011)

mtrimier said:


> i'm with you on the diet. this month i am trying to stay away from beer, which is my love of loves, and started working out again. i hate having to buy larger clothes to house my thick and deliciousness. i kept some of my old jeans so i have some sort of "ideal" to work towards.


  	i always keep my smaller clothing too so that way it is a good motivation tool!! good luck with your diet too


----------



## mtrimier (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks! i'm finally less sore from the workout i like ("Insanity"), so hopefully i'll see some results soon. at least it gives me an excuse to buy new sneakers. hee!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 15, 2011)

mtrimier said:


> thanks! i'm finally less sore from the workout i like ("Insanity"), so hopefully i'll see some results soon. at least it gives me an excuse to buy new sneakers. hee!


  	i always do the 30 day shred which pretty much kills me everytime. i've had a gammy back and knee though for a little while so haven't done it in a week or so.


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 19, 2011)

Today went well!

  	I went to Sephora again (omg, it is so nice to have a Sephora 25 minutes away FINALLY and not have to travel over an hour). They let me exchange something I bought for someone (and they wouldn't take it) for an item I actually want so I don't feel like I wasted my money anymore. We went to Dos Amigos for dinner and it was good food (as always). I did feel a little sick during it because I read there was a tornado warning at the state below me and I've been more paranoid about the weather now, so, aha. Plus we were supposed to get severe weather AGAIN and yee. There's another storm in TN and it's kinda going southeast, sort of toward my area, so I'm a little hesitant again. Now I'm just sitting here waiting to take a bath and drinking my iced americano with whipped cream.


----------



## katred (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm quite pleased with myself so far on the diet. I've basically managed to avoid temptation (meaning fried and sweet foods, although the former is really where I tend to have problems) and I've been getting out for at least an hour's walk a day. Strangely, the immediate effect is that I'm getting extraordinarily powerful cramps... I normally have a rough time, but this is unbelievable. I keep taking anti-inflammatories and muscle relaxants (which I normally avoid doing) and they do _nothing_. Anyone else ever have something like this happen? (Sorry if that puts anyone off..)

  	The weekend has been fairly mellow. I managed to get some writing done last night/ early this morning (yay insomnia), which I haven't been doing enough lately.

  	I also got to try a couple of things from Hourglass for the first time. I'm _very_ impressed with the quality. They've priced themselves around the same as Chanel/ YSL/ Armani but they do live up to the hype. (There's a complete review of what I got on my blog- link is in my signature.)


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 19, 2011)

ssaemblog said:


> Today went well!
> 
> I went to Sephora again (omg, it is so nice to have a Sephora 25 minutes away FINALLY and not have to travel over an hour). They let me exchange something I bought for someone (and they wouldn't take it) for an item I actually want so I don't feel like I wasted my money anymore. We went to Dos Amigos for dinner and it was good food (as always). I did feel a little sick during it because I read there was a tornado warning at the state below me and I've been more paranoid about the weather now, so, aha. Plus we were supposed to get severe weather AGAIN and yee. *There's another storm in TN *and it's kinda going southeast, sort of toward my area, so I'm a little hesitant again. Now I'm just sitting here waiting to take a bath and drinking my iced americano with whipped cream.


	Yeh we've had really bad weather lately. So far not too bad, in the area I live very close though  but other areas have had tons of damage.

  	We finally got a Sephora a little more than a year ago. It's great that it's only 15 min away.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 19, 2011)

Quote:


katred said:


> I'm quite pleased with myself so far on the diet. *I've basically managed to avoid temptation (meaning fried and sweet foods*, although the former is really where I tend to have problems) and I've been getting out for at least an hour's walk a day. Strangely, the immediate effect is that I'm getting extraordinarily powerful cramps... I normally have a rough time, but this is unbelievable. I keep taking anti-inflammatories and muscle relaxants (which I normally avoid doing) and they do _nothing_. Anyone else ever have something like this happen? (Sorry if that puts anyone off..)


  	That's great. I love fried food also but sweets are so tempting. I usually do ok with the sweets if I don't have them in the house because it is usually late at night that I crave them. Haha while typing this I have downed about a halk bag of Werther's hard candy. My hubby is bad to buy ice cream and chocolate and he knows that these tow items have me under a spell. He just tells me I need more will powder and self control. Men..


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 20, 2011)

i hope everybody is set to have a great week!


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, I've no idea if it came over here or not. Well, no, the bigger part was straying away and we were getting little bits. I fell asleep before it got here and I'm still alive, so, haha. Although now there's a gigantic belt of storms all the way up to the top of the country and that's just wonderful (not, haha). But as long as it's cloudy here, it's getting weaker. We have storm chances all the way to next Wednesday. I'm ready to just get out of the east coast, f'real, ha.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 20, 2011)

ssaemblog said:


> Yeah, I've no idea if it came over here or not. Well, no, the bigger part was straying away and we were getting little bits. I fell asleep before it got here and I'm still alive, so, haha. Although now there's a gigantic belt of storms all the way up to the top of the country and that's just wonderful (not, haha). But as long as it's cloudy here, it's getting weaker. We have storm chances all the way to next Wednesday. I'm ready to just get out of the east coast, f'real, ha.


 
	It's 90 here right now but the rest of the week we are suppose to drop down to low to mid 80's, yay. It was very humid yesterday. I haven't been to NC in a while. The last time was a couple of years ago when my hubby and I went to Ashville in June. It is such a cool town, very arty. We didn't know they were doing their annual art thing where you get to visit the studios and such. We enjoyed that. We stayed at the Grand Bohemian Hotel, beautiful place. We got a good discount rate but I don't think they do those anymore   I loved that whole area around it and walking around the shops and resturants.  .   And of course we love the Blue Ridge Parkway.

  	Stay safe.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 20, 2011)

it has been sunny here today which has made me happy! i could actually let me washing hang outside to dry! nothing like getting a breeze to dry your knickers! lol!


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 20, 2011)

The storm tailed it straight east around noon while it was still in the state above and now it's practically gone, haha. Nothing here! Which means I'm finally gonna mow the lawn and earn some $$$.


----------



## katred (Jun 20, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Quote:
> 
> That's great. I love fried food also but sweets are so tempting. I usually do ok with the sweets if I don't have them in the house because it is usually late at night that I crave them. Haha while typing this I have downed about a halk bag of Werther's hard candy. My hubby is bad to buy ice cream and chocolate and he knows that these tow items have me under a spell. He just tells me I need more will powder and self control. Men..


	Ah, one of the benefits of being the primary chef in the house is that you have a lot of control over the food that enters it. He still has his ice cream every night, but I just try to avoid being in the room when he's eating. Even if I'm there, as long as he gives me a bite, I'm generally OK. So far, so good, although I do think it'll be easier when he's out of the house more...


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 21, 2011)

katred said:


> Ah, one of the benefits of being the primary chef in the house is that you have a lot of control over the food that enters it. He still has his ice cream every night, but I just try to avoid being in the room when he's eating. Even if I'm there, as long as he gives me a bite, I'm generally OK. So far, so good, although I do think it'll be easier when he's out of the house more...


  	uice cream every night?! oh man that would be awesome but terrible at the same time! nick would eat ice cream each night if he could. but i don't tend to buy treats when food shopping. our treats for the week include the odd bottle of wine rather than ice cream and chocolate. but of course i do love cupcakes and we bake some once a week!


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 21, 2011)

Well, there wasn't enough gas so I couldn't do it. <.< No idea if there's gas now but I'm not gonna check until later since the air is crap.

  	Yeah, we got lucky with that storm. South Dakota, Nebraska, Oklahoma, and Kansas didn't. >.> And maybe Texas, I only saw their name once. 2011 = Repeat of 1974 United States Tornado Outbreak except all spread out and not all at once, geez. Dear Grandpa, about that ticket to go back to Germany... aaaha. T_T


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ Katred, have you tried drinking lots of water? Sometimes you get cramps if you're really dehydrated. Also make sure you're stretching before and after walking or working out - I know if I don't stretch out my legs, I get knee pain and calf cramps! Great excuse for a massage... 

  	Hiya ladies! I haven't been around in ages, but work is finally slowing down so I thought I'd pop by to say hi!


----------



## mtrimier (Jun 23, 2011)

fried. foods. good gawd how i love them. i lost my mind in japan, there were so many little random stands with something crispy and golden and i need to stop thinking about it. lol!
  	being a southerner doesn't help either, i wanted to smack somebody for a piece of fried chicken on the way home from work today.


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 23, 2011)

I would like to say "in your face!" to mother nature since I got to mow the lawn today.  Wh00t, 15$ for me! 

  	Also, a cold front is leaving us so we might actually be able to have a nice and quiet weekend. Still chances for tiny pop up storms, but they said that the crazy weather pattern we've been having recently should shut up.  

  	Now I'm trying to decide on a tinted moisturizer. I could either go back to the Sonia Kashuk one that I like (Although I can't decide if I should go with Linen again or go a shade lighter...or I could go with Hard Candy's since I used to like that one too and saves me more money, haha. YAY, DRUGSTORE TMS. But I do plan on going to Sephora at some point and finding a concealer. Concealer is harder to match than TMs. >.>

	Ramble, ramble, ramble.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 23, 2011)

@ssaemblog .. try mixing your usual foundation into a bit of your usual moisturizer - you may find that you like it best.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> @ssaemblog .. try mixing your usual foundation into a bit of your usual moisturizer - you may find that you like it best.



 	i do this sometimes with my revlon colourstay  it's a good tip!


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 24, 2011)

Ohhh I finally found this place. yay <3
  	Hi guys!

  	Uh, my day... yesterday sucked. Work was long, and tiring, and then I spent most of the day alone. I took a chemistry test that I got a 7 out of 9 on ;--; not too bad, but could have done a bit better....
  	The highlight of my day was the fact that I spent 4 hours afterwards watching Glee because I had nothing else to do. Ah, the days when I used to snort at the idea of watching it. It's actually pretty great.

  	Work starts here in 25 minutes, and back to the daily grind.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2011)

jaylilee said:


> Ohhh I finally found this place. yay <3
> Hi guys!
> 
> Uh, my day... yesterday sucked. Work was long, and tiring, and then I spent most of the day alone. I took a chemistry test that I got a 7 out of 9 on ;--; not too bad, but could have done a bit better....
> ...


  	sorry you had a bad day yesterday  that is never fun  have fun at work today! 

Red and purple eyes tutorial - the latest specktra youtube video is here!


----------



## katred (Jun 24, 2011)

Ugh. It started raining in our apartment yesterday. Somehow, the caulking has come loose from the balcony directly over our living room window and now water has started dripping in when it rains. Had the landlord and superintendent here this morning, so hopefully the problem is getting fixed (kind of hard to tell, since the work would have to be done in the place upstairs). I guess I'll know when it starts raining again.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2011)

katred said:


> Ugh. It started raining in our apartment yesterday. Somehow, the caulking has come loose from the balcony directly over our living room window and now water has started dripping in when it rains. Had the landlord and superintendent here this morning, so hopefully the problem is getting fixed (kind of hard to tell, since the work would have to be done in the place upstairs). I guess I'll know when it starts raining again.


  	well that really sucks  i hope that they fix it before it rains again but that is quite a worrying thing to happen


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 24, 2011)

Actually, I did an experiment with just powder and it actually lessens (is that the word?) my dark circles a bit, just like my regular foundation does. So now I'm probably just going to wear my rice powder and now I don't have to worry about whether I'm foundation colour blind or not, wh00t.

  	Uhm, today was good minus the fact that North Carolina had another freakin' tornado. It was about two hours from here, but still. No storms around my area though. Still waiting for it to be next Friday so that this entire more than a week of storm chances will just go the freakin' hell away. 

  	Went to Sephora and got the Urban Decay Feminine palette. I haven't actually used it on my eyes, but the swatches are pretty. :3

  	My recent video is also almost at 4,000 views and I just uploaded it on Tuesday. Crazy. YouTube even let me sign it up for revenue sharing or whatever.


----------



## mercurysmile (Jun 24, 2011)

katred said:


> Ugh. It started raining in our apartment yesterday. Somehow, the caulking has come loose from the balcony directly over our living room window and now water has started dripping in when it rains. Had the landlord and superintendent here this morning, so hopefully the problem is getting fixed (kind of hard to tell, since the work would have to be done in the place upstairs). I guess I'll know when it starts raining again.



 	That really sucks considering it looks like rain through until Saturday, hope he placed it high on his to do list.

  	As for my day:
  	I am currently watching/listening to the live feed of the Canada Post debate, fun times... I just want my packages that are stuck in the mail plz k thx.
  	Overall my day was pretty uneventful had to rush to shut all my windows when the rain started really coming down. Discovered how terrible of a top coat China Glaze's Patent Leather Top coat is, it took freaking over an hour to dry (totally f-ed up my right index finger) and on top of that it dried bubbly. Maybe I'm just spoiled after using Seche Vite.


----------



## heart (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey ladies.  My day was mostly miserable because my husband just left on his long deployment (8-9) months.  I already miss him!  I shopped a little (bought an iPhone) but it was only a temporary fix.  =/


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 25, 2011)

heart said:


> Hey ladies.  My day was mostly miserable because my husband just left on his long deployment (8-9) months.  I already miss him!  I shopped a little (bought an iPhone) but it was only a temporary fix.  =/


	i'm sorry sweetie  i hope that the time passes very quickly for you. and i'm sure the iphone will help keep you entertained  there is lots to do on them. and of course if you ever need to chat you can pm me or tweet me


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 25, 2011)

heart said:


> Hey ladies.  My day was mostly miserable because my husband just left on his long deployment (8-9) months.  I already miss him!  I shopped a little (bought an iPhone) but it was only a temporary fix.  =/


 
	Oh, I'm so sorry for you Sweetie. My son is a Marine and has been to Iraq twice and it is so hard but keep your thoughts positive. Keeping in touch is so much easier now days. He would email when he could and call unless on a mission. It was great to hear from him and just to know he was ok. I sent cards and goodies also. He was gone for Christmas in 2006 and in 2009 and his birthday in March of '07 & '10 also. Retail thereapy helpes also 

  	Hopefully you can find some things to help occupy your mind. I know that doesn't keep you from missing him but maybe it will help a little. We'll keep you guys in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 25, 2011)

Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *katred*

 		 			Ugh. It started *raining in our apartment *yesterday. Somehow, the caulking has come loose from the balcony directly over our living room window and now water has started dripping in when it rains. Had the landlord and superintendent here this morning, so hopefully the problem is getting fixed (kind of hard to tell, since the work would have to be done in the place upstairs). I guess I'll know when it starts raining again.



	Kate, I apologize in advance for laughing at this. When I read your post my first thought was a song on a cassette when that my kids loved. It was silly songs. There was on that I thought the title was "Little Old Man From Arkansas" but looking it up I think it is "Arkansas Traverler" It probably only makes sense if I post the whole song. We used to hear this whole tape over and over while traveling so these songs at least parts of them gets lodged in your brain forever. My hubby and I often repeat that last line when someone talks about a leak especially in the roof. Ok couldn't resist my brain is getting a bit stupid and silly at 2:45AM.

  	Oh, once upon a time in Arkansas,
	An old man sat in his little cabin door
	And fiddled at a tune that he liked to hear,
	A jolly old tune that he played by ear.
	It was raining hard, but the fiddler didn't care,
	He sawed away at the popular air,
	Tho' his rooftree leaked like a waterfall,
	That didn't seem to bother the man at all.

	A traveler was riding by that day,
	And stopped to hear him a-practicing away;
	The cabin was a-float and his feet were wet,
	But still the old man didn't seem to fret.
	So the stranger said "Now the way it seems to me,
	You'd better mend your roof," said he.
	But the old man said as he played away,
	"I couldn't mend it now, it's a rainy day."

	The traveler replied, "That's all quite true,
	But this, I think, is the thing to do;
	Get busy on a day that is fair and bright,
	Then patch the old roof till it's good and tight."
	But the old man kept on a-playing at his reel,
	And tapped the ground with his leathery heel.
*"Get along," said he, "for you give me a pain;
	My cabin never leaks when it doesn't rain." *


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 25, 2011)

That's insane! Wow.  Good for you.  I have a feeling you get a lot of hits because it's english and you have Chinese tags/writing too, that and it's very personal ie. in your room.  Great way to fund your makeup and even save for university with revenue sharing.



ssaemblog said:


> My recent video is also almost at 4,000 views and I just uploaded it on Tuesday. Crazy. YouTube even let me sign it up for revenue sharing or whatever.


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 25, 2011)

Actually, it's Korean, hahaha. Although I do have a few videos for Chinese, but 2E1 is Korean. Chinese characters (especially traditional) are a lot more complex looking. Although I was planning for a look for one recent Taiwanese music video but it has purple and I'm so sick of doing purple right now, hahaha.

  	Yesss, tagging helps a LOT. I wish more people would realize that. I put in as many tags as I can.

  	And thank you!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 25, 2011)

ssaemblog said:


> Actually, it's Korean, hahaha. Although I do have a few videos for Chinese, but 2E1 is Korean. Chinese characters (especially traditional) are a lot more complex looking. Although I was planning for a look for one recent Taiwanese music video but it has purple and I'm so sick of doing purple right now, hahaha.
> 
> Yesss, tagging helps a LOT. I wish more people would realize that. I put in as many tags as I can.
> 
> And thank you!


  	wow that is amazing!! and i guess i need to tag my videos more then!


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 25, 2011)

heart said:


> Hey ladies.  My day was mostly miserable because my husband just left on his long deployment (8-9) months.  I already miss him!  I shopped a little (bought an iPhone) but it was only a temporary fix.  =/



 	:C that sucks... I can only imagine how much of a bummer that is. I'd miss my fiance too! I'm glad he's no longer serving (Navy veteran).

  	Hi ladiesss!!! dropping by today. My day was good lol work sucked a little less (thanks, Lou btw, for the comment!) but I totally ruined my day by breaking something xD I got my Dirty Plum blush in the mail and totally shattered it while depotting :C which is weird since I'm good at depotting blushes... it might have already had hairline breaks in it from shipping, perhaps, since it seemed so frail... but ah well. I kept what did stay in the pan and put it in my palette.

  	Also, i don't know if you guys are familiar with the shows Numbers and Merlin (I'm sure those in the UK are probably more familiar with Merlin), but I am so hooked!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 25, 2011)

Well in Chinese I only know 5 characters or so: one, two, three, man, and prisoner  .... so I totally guessed based on your bio as it did not look Japanese.



  	....
  	I love purple shadows, but recently had so much joy with orange!!!


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 25, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> Well in Chinese I only know 5 characters or so: one, two, three, man, and prisoner  .... so I totally guessed based on your bio as it did not look Japanese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Orange is such a gorgeous shade! I need more orange in my life...I seem to have a lot of corals and not enough oranges.
  	I...wish I knew chinese :C I already struggle with spanish and english as is though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	also, a pic of my sad broken blush (Dirty Plum):





  	The poor thing :C not that I mind... it's so pigmented if I put too much on, I look bruised. So it takes a very light hand...which means I'll never hit pan with this, much less need a back up for it.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Jaylilee!

  	That's sad about your blush ... I remember every makeup I've dropped and lost or used broken: NARS Kalahari duo in a 6 shadow palette totally lost in a broken mess, eden pressed powder dropped/bumped by my now husband and struggled unsuccessfully to use well, NARS Bengali shadow dropped and broken (I still use this) and a MAC deep green in Fiction.  ... Yours doesn't look too bad - you contained most of it; mine end up all over the floor ....


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 25, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> Hi Jaylilee!
> 
> That's sad about your blush ... I remember every makeup I've dropped and lost or used broken: NARS Kalahari duo in a 6 shadow palette totally lost in a broken mess, eden pressed powder dropped/bumped by my now husband and struggled unsuccessfully to use well, NARS Bengali shadow dropped and broken (I still use this) and a MAC deep green in Fiction.  ... Yours doesn't look too bad - you contained most of it; mine end up all over the floor ....


  	Hi! lovely meeting you <3 (I'm like...a total newbie here  ) How are you?
  	I was lucky that the whole thing didn't end up all over the floor. My fiance just rolled his eyes at me and went "you just bought that...and now you're mutilating it." hahaha.
  	I think he's used to it now though... he says it's part of my "eccentric" nature. if he only knew.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 26, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *jaylilee* 

 
 		 			Hi! lovely meeting you <3 (I'm like...a total newbie here  ) How are you?
 		 			I was lucky that the whole thing didn't end up all over the floor. My fiance just rolled his eyes at me and went "*you just bought that...and now you're mutilating it*." hahaha.
 		 			I think he's used to it now though... he says it's part of my "eccentric" nature. if he only knew.











        Sorry to hear about your blush. However it looks like you've got it in there pretty well.


  	This is exactly like something my hubby would say. I bought a top last year to wear under a short sleeve lightweight sweater and couldn't find a sleeveless top that matched but found a long sleeve in the perfect shade. My husband walked in where I had the top laying on the ironing board cutting the sleeves off. He said "it still has the tags on it and you're cutting it up?" He just gave me an odd look. I guess he just didn't get why the sleeves _had_ to come off. Men


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 26, 2011)

aww i'm so sorry about your blush! that sucks! i have broken one of mine before too - hipness which was limited edition... a bit chunk is missing now  makes me sad!


----------



## katred (Jun 26, 2011)

mercurysmile said:


> That really sucks considering it looks like rain through until Saturday, hope he placed it high on his to do list.
> 
> As for my day:
> I am currently watching/listening to the live feed of the Canada Post debate, fun times... I just want my packages that are stuck in the mail plz k thx.
> Overall my day was pretty uneventful had to rush to shut all my windows when the rain started really coming down. Discovered how terrible of a top coat China Glaze's Patent Leather Top coat is, it took freaking over an hour to dry (totally f-ed up my right index finger) and on top of that it dried bubbly. Maybe I'm just spoiled after using Seche Vite.


	Thanks (to you and others) for the commiseration. They do seem to have stopped the problem. At least, water isn't coming into my living room any more. No one's stopped by to tell us anything, so I'm not sure if I should put the curtain back up and the buckets away or anything.

  	I was considering watching the whole postal debate thing because I've been waiting to send out some important packages (and waiting to get a couple of non-crucial but still very much wanted packages). Seems like it might have been resolved, but I'll believe it when I see mail.


----------



## mtrimier (Jun 26, 2011)

heart said:


> Hey ladies.  My day was mostly miserable because my husband just left on his long deployment (8-9) months.  I already miss him!  I shopped a little (bought an iPhone) but it was only a temporary fix.  =/


 
  	aww, i hate deployments. Had to go through a year long one with my ex, and he's leaving again this year on a second tour(he's one of my best friends), and my BFF's husband just got back last month from Afghanistan after a year as well, so i know it's hard to get through sometimes.

  	if nothing else you have us here to help get you through, or at least entertain you, and hopefully the time will fly by. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	once he gets settled, maybe he can skype with you on a relatively "calm" day if he's going to a battle zone. 



  	in other foolishness, i am sick of working out. i did it today to just be done and over with it, but immediately i thought about flying to miami and getting cuban food. lol! take that abs!


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 26, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> Sorry to hear about your blush. However it looks like you've got it in there pretty well.
> 
> This is exactly like something my hubby would say. I bought a top last year to wear under a short sleeve lightweight sweater and couldn't find a sleeveless top that matched but found a long sleeve in the perfect shade. My husband walked in where I had the top laying on the ironing board cutting the sleeves off. He said "it still has the tags on it and you're cutting it up?" He just gave me an odd look. I guess he just didn't get why the sleeves _had_ to come off. Men



 	ahaha men. I guess they'll just never get it. and thank youuu!! <3
  	Lou :C sad! I want hipness one of these days... but gonna have to save my pennies. I was looking at the semi precious collection coming out July 7th and want to purchase some of those items first. 

  	mtrimier, I hate working out too =[ but gotta get it done. My wedding is in a YEAR!  literally. 12 months. And I want to look good for it.. sigh. I do hate the gym.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 26, 2011)

jaylilee said:


> ahaha men. I guess they'll just never get it. and thank youuu!! <3
> Lou :C sad! I want hipness one of these days... but gonna have to save my pennies. I was looking at the semi precious collection coming out July 7th and want to purchase some of those items first.
> 
> mtrimier, I hate working out too =[ but gotta get it done. My wedding is in a YEAR!  literally. 12 months. And I want to look good for it.. sigh. I do hate the gym.


  	oh semi precious is eating my wallet and it hasn't even been released yet! lol! and don't stress over looking good for your wedding - i bet your already look great (you look cute in your profile pic) and every bride looks their most beautiful on their wedding day anyway!


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 26, 2011)

Pretty good day! We're under a severe thunderstorm watch until nine, an hour and a half left but I don't think we're gonna get anything today. Other areas are though.

  	I went to Sephora (again, holy crap having one twenty minutes away now will kill my wallet) and got a tinted moisturizer. Had to go back once I got to my car 'cos it was too dark in natural light. My video from last week is at almost 7,000 views (totally beat my Aaron Yan video by over a thousand views already) and I'm about to cry from happiness, haha. My newest one isn't doing too hot though. xD Oh well. Maybe when the music video for the thing I was inspired by comes out, LOL. 

  	Overall, good day, good day. Not too pleased with this neck/shoulder hurting though.

  	Hello ~


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 26, 2011)

semi precious has already put a hole in my wallet. I seem to want EVERYTHING IN IT. Knowing me though I'll only be able to afford one or two things.... currently paying for school and saving up for the wedding = my funds for everything else are pretty limited. once they release that large collection of lipglasses in the fall, I'll go hide under a rock somewhere and weep. not to mention, MAC doesn't actually take paypal, which is where most of my funds are...so I might have to ask somebody to get them for me and pay them back over paypal, then have them ship me the items.

  	and thank you! I can only hope. it's so stressful planning a wedding. ugh.

  	ssaemblog; I feel your pain. I live 5 minutes away from the Mall of America.... Sephora and MAC are right across from each other.... there's like 5 bare essenctuals, and far too many clothing stores where I want stuff! why's your neck hurting? :C


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 26, 2011)

I think it may have to do with me lying on my side while watching a Taiwanese drama last night before going to bed. I didn't put my body in a very comfortable position and it's telling me so ever since I woke up this morning, argh.


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh one of those moments! yeah, that usually ends up in sore muscles the day after. Was the drama any good though? ;p has to be worth the pain!
  	I've been on a marathon of Numbers....not self imposed. My fiance's the one obsessed with the show so far lol but, I have to admit, it's a good show.


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 26, 2011)

YES. It's 14 episodes total and I watched half of it in one day. I needed a Taiwanese show to watch but I wanted to stay away from the typical jerk guy, stupid girl, rich mom that is mom of jerk guy sort of deal. This has my creepy mystery with a teeny bit of love in it just to balance it all out. It also helps that two of the dudes from one of my favourite Taiwanese shows are in it (well... one now that one died BUT STILL (the character, not the dude irl lol)). 

  	Will probably watch more once I get back into my room.

  	I used to really like Numbers! I don't dislike it  now but I haven't watched it like I used to.


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 26, 2011)

ssaemblog said:


> YES. It's 14 episodes total and I watched half of it in one day. I needed a Taiwanese show to watch but I wanted to stay away from the *typical jerk guy, stupid girl, rich mom that is mom of jerk guy* sort of deal. This has my creepy mystery with a teeny bit of love in it just to balance it all out. It also helps that two of the dudes from one of my favourite Taiwanese shows are in it (well... one now that one died BUT STILL (the character, not the dude irl lol)).
> 
> Will probably watch more once I get back into my room.
> 
> I used to really like Numbers! I don't dislike it  now but I haven't watched it like I used to.


  	I laughed, because every time I look for a japanese/chinese type drama, I end up finding that same one.
  	Last drama I watched 1 Litre of Tears, and I swear that's just about how much I cried while watching it too x--x first non shallow one I've seen in a long, long time.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 27, 2011)

have a great week everybody!!


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 27, 2011)

I second that motion!!!
  	I'm home for the week, just studying and taking care of stuff... no 9-5 for me this time around.

  	And so my day has started with me feeling yuck. I go back to school in august for my last semester in college, then I graduate....this whole thing just thinking about it makes me feel sick. I know it's probably nerves, and the whole horizon in front of me of not knowing what to do with my life... but ugh lol I don't like the feeling. Need to find a full time job now before I graduate as well. @[email protected]

  	Someone tell me there is life after school, please lol


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 27, 2011)

Aaaahaha, that was my first Japanese/Asian drama in general ever. 

  	Taiwanese and Japanese programs have more variety. Korean ones are usually stuck with the same annoying plot, which is why I watch one a year. I've started on a few, but never finished 'cos it'd be so boring. I've only gotten through Cinderella's Sister and You're Beautiful (which had a really lame ending). Plus Koreans like to hire idols that really just don't work in the acting area and meh. Okay, Taiwan does too, but eh, I'm biased.

  	So Taiwanese and Japanese it is. I haven't seen mainland Chinese dramas, so I can't say anything about those.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 27, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *jaylilee* 



 		 			Someone tell me there is life after school, please lol



	There is! Don't worry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	My day was too hot. Just that. And tomorrow will be even hotter. I hate the heat, my tiny appartment resembles an oven!


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 27, 2011)

Anneri said:


> There is! Don't worry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	thanks I needed that xD

	Turn on the fan!!!

  	So today I realized, when i went into mac for foundation, the MA matched me wrong! I'm hispanic, but I don't think I'm NC42. When I wore it in comparison to my shiseido 060, one shade on one side, one shade on the other, shiseido 060 blends in perfectly, whereas studio sculpt spf15 makes me look yellowy... not entirely a bad thing, since it makes me look like i have a tan - and it's summer, but I have a feeling the rest of the time it'd make me look like I have a mask on. :C i think I might have to go back to MAC and ask that they match me to a different shade.... else I'm just going to go back to shiseido for foundation, me thinks.


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, it's 7:30 so my day is pretty much over.

  	Another day of dealing with a forty-three year old child. I get annoyed|pissed off every single day I live here, but whatever, ha. I was in this "we're not going to get any storms" mood today and we actually got hit with one. Well, we were all at the mall and the mall area missed it, but my house didn't. I'm not sure how bad it was, but I guess not too bad since everything was the way it was. Not looking forward to tomorrow, eep. It's like... 70% in the mountains and 50% everywhere else. I'll just wait until later tonight and tomorrow when they go and tell us how bad they think it'll be. Or not be. On the bright side, the rest of the week after Tuesday is supposed to be storm\rain free.

  	Oh, and first video of last week hit 8,000 views and still going. Can't say the same for the one I put up Saturday, ha. Oh well.


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 27, 2011)

I am hoping it doesn't rain for a while. I have a friend coming over to visit me at the end of the week and we have plans of hitting the pool.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2011)

ok it was crazy hot last night! so hot me and hubby slept downstairs because it was a touch cooler! lol!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 28, 2011)

In my bedroom it was 26,5C (80F) tonight, so I feel your pain!
  	When I opened my door this morning, my neighbour came just out of his appartment in nothing than green boxers. He has the body of Danny DeVito, so - ewwwwwwwww!!!

  	Today it's going to be 36C (100F) over here. I just want to die in this heat. I'm not made for summer.


----------



## rockin (Jun 28, 2011)

That's strange, because they definitely take PayPal here in the UK.  I've paid that way myself.


----------



## katred (Jun 28, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *jaylilee* 



 		 			So today I realized, when i went into mac for foundation, the MA matched me wrong! I'm hispanic, but I don't think I'm NC42. When I wore it in comparison to my shiseido 060, one shade on one side, one shade on the other, shiseido 060 blends in perfectly, whereas studio sculpt spf15 makes me look yellowy... not entirely a bad thing, since it makes me look like i have a tan - and it's summer, but I have a feeling the rest of the time it'd make me look like I have a mask on. :C i think I might have to go back to MAC and ask that they match me to a different shade.... else I'm just going to go back to shiseido for foundation, me thinks.




 	I don't put a lot of faith in the ability of Mac to match people to foundations- not meaning any offense to anyone who works there, it's just that my own experiences haven't been great. I've generally been matched at NC20 or 25, but I kept noticing that even the NC20 didn't blend well with my neck unless I was quite "tanned". I tried NC15 and it's been a much better match. Always best to make these decisions oneself, I guess.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 28, 2011)

It's odd that MAC does such a poor job at matching; NARS on the other hand I find the makeup artists are spot-on with foundation matching.  (I actually let them pick it out when getting a look done at an event and they always grab the same perfect one


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2011)

Anneri said:


> In my bedroom it was 26,5C (80F) tonight, so I feel your pain!
> *When I opened my door this morning, my neighbour came just out of his appartment in nothing than green boxers. He has the body of Danny DeVito, so - ewwwwwwwww!!!*
> 
> Today it's going to be 36C (100F) over here. I just want to die in this heat. I'm not made for summer.


	oh wow!! you're so lucky.... hee hee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i hope that the heat isn't too much for you. it has cooled down loads here today and is currently raining too which is good. we needed it!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 28, 2011)

Why can't it be someone with the appearance of, say, John Barrowman?! That's what I want to know!

  	It's going to rain tomorrow, apparently - or so the weather forecast tells us... I hope it comes true!


----------



## rockin (Jun 28, 2011)

katred said:


> I don't put a lot of faith in the ability of Mac to match people to foundations- not meaning any offense to anyone who works there, it's just that my own experiences haven't been great. I've generally been matched at NC20 or 25, but I kept noticing that even the NC20 didn't blend well with my neck unless I was quite "tanned". I tried NC15 and it's been a much better match. Always best to make these decisions oneself, I guess.


	Not being able to get to a MAC counter or store, I've had them send me samples of NW15 and NW20, but whilst NW15 (Studio Sculpt - their recommendation) seems a similar colour to my face, it's still way darker than my neck.  Am I right in thinking that your foundation should be the same colour as your neck?   I actually tried Manic Panic's white foundation, and was surprised that it was much closer to my neck colour than NW15 was LOL


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 28, 2011)

Pretty much.

  	After Christmas, I went in for a concealer and knew nothing about matching. She put on NW15 and NW20. With that lighting, NW20 looked good. Then I started realizing that NW20 was way too dark. Same with Sunday when I got my TM at Sephora. Stephanie said Light was the perfect match. Yeah, in the store. I go outside and my face is a hell of a lot darker than my chest and neck. I've seen myself as light skinned, but never really fair. It's kind of odd.


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 28, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> ok it was crazy hot last night! so hot me and hubby slept downstairs because it was a touch cooler! lol!


 
	My fiance and I do that when it's summer. We bring an air mattress into the living room because the air conditioning never seems to reach the bedroom!

  	rockin, yeah :C I have an account on the mac site and when I go to check out my only option is debit/credit card. no paypal.

  	Katred, yeah :/ same. I'm tan as is, but the mac foundation makes me look....yellow. and does not match my neck at all. I tried mixing some with moistourizer and putting it on that way and like it much more, since it works more like a tinted moistourizer and gives me a tan glow - but that aside, i dont think i'll be wearing it in its full formula. makes me look like i have a mask on  it's sad because I went in specifically to get foundation the other day, and now it's not as great. it looked perfect while in store, but at home/outside it's a whole dif. story. must be the bright lights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	ssaemblog: nw20 is what i have for concealer, which actually looks pretty good, and by the look of your picture compared to mine, i'm way darker than you are! how did they think nw20 would match you? @[email protected] 

  	so... uh...I have a chemistry test tomorrow. I have not studied for said chemistry test. FML.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2011)

jaylilee said:


> My fiance and I do that when it's summer. We bring an air mattress into the living room because the air conditioning never seems to reach the bedroom!
> rockin, yeah :C I have an account on the mac site and when I go to check out my only option is debit/credit card. no paypal.
> 
> Katred, yeah :/ same. I'm tan as is, but the mac foundation makes me look....yellow. and does not match my neck at all. I tried mixing some with moistourizer and putting it on that way and like it much more, since it works more like a tinted moistourizer and gives me a tan glow - but that aside, i dont think i'll be wearing it in its full formula. makes me look like i have a mask on  it's sad because I went in specifically to get foundation the other day, and now it's not as great. it looked perfect while in store, but at home/outside it's a whole dif. story. must be the bright lights
> ...


  	oh i wish we had an air bed!! we ended up sleeping on our sofa which is pretty big (it's a corner one) but because i move round lots in my sleep, i kept rolling onto nick and nearly onto the floor!


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 28, 2011)

You should buy one! they're fairly cheap, considering it's a mattress, and a good investment. we travel a lot so we bring our mattress with. it's inflatable so we just deflate it and wrap it up and put it in the trunk. beats sleeping on the couch when visiting family! or on the ground when going camping. we do need a small battery to plug the air compressor into though if we go out camping and stuff, but it's not so bad.

  	And sure is nice to have when it turns into 102 degrees outside and it's hottttt at night.


----------



## rockin (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like it's white foundation for me then LOL.  That is unless I can find something much lighter than MAC's NW15


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 28, 2011)

OMG YAY! I just got my very first MSF in the mail. Refined.
  	it looks so pretty.

  	I have a feeling this is going to turn into a lifelong obsession....


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 28, 2011)

yes, you need to match foundation to your neck so that your face doesn't look separate from your body ie. mask effect.  Of course if foundation is too heavily applied around the outside of the face it will look like a mask too.


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 28, 2011)

Quote:
  	 		Originally Posted by *jaylilee* 


		 			ssaemblog: nw20 is what i have for concealer, which actually looks pretty good, and by the look of your picture compared to mine, i'm way darker than you are! how did they think nw20 would match you? @[email protected]



	Mhm, I'm a heck of a lot lighter than I thought. 
  	My picture is actually a little lighter than I am IRL though 'cos it's a little edited, haha.
  	(Just changing the brightness and putting platinum colouring over it.)
  	But in my videos, I am light! I do have makeup-less faces in some videos.

  	It's the lighting, basically. Store lighting can make a person look darker and that's what happened with me. She let me choose which concealer I wanted, and in the store, 15 looked too light while 20 was just right. Not that way in natural lighting! Hahah. It was also in a Dillards so it was even darker-ish in there.

  	I like a happy medium between the face, neck, and chest. I wear a lot of tank tops by themselves. A face and neck a completely different colour than your chest doesn't look too cute either, lmao.


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 28, 2011)

Agreed. Im always scared to wear foundation because while I can get a perfect "sunkissed" type effect....then the rest of my body doesnt look the same! flkhgslkfd!!!

  	also, i dyed my hair black and cut my bangs a few days ago. my fiance went "GASSSPPPP!!!" -- he was so used to my brown hair xD! oops?
  	and since I can never keep a straight face while taking a picture, here it is:


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 29, 2011)

ssaemblog said:


> Mhm, I'm a heck of a lot lighter than I thought.  		 			My picture is actually a little lighter than I am IRL though 'cos it's a little edited, haha.
> (Just changing the brightness and putting platinum colouring over it.)
> But in my videos, I am light! I do have makeup-less faces in some videos.
> 
> ...



 	i agree - store lighting is never good. usually i pop outside to double check things match! i always hope the counter people don't think i'm rude!! perhaps sometimes they think i just want to run off with their mirror!?!


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 29, 2011)

This is one of those moments that make me irritated with the hearing community as a whole for a while.

  	Get _another_ comment on my videos with the "ugh, you annoy me by the way you speak." BS. Rip that girl a new one and then block her. I mean, really, I'm so glad you decided to waste your own time by listening to me talk and then leave me a comment about how annoying (half)hearing impaired people speak. REALLY. Went to sleep in a bad mood and now I'm awake in a bad mood, lmao.

  	June Favourites video will _not_ be pretty in the beginning, ha.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 29, 2011)

ssaemblog said:


> This is one of those moments that make me irritated with the hearing community as a whole for a while.
> 
> Get _another_ comment on my videos with the "ugh, you annoy me by the way you speak." BS. Rip that girl a new one and then block her. I mean, really, I'm so glad you decided to waste your own time by listening to me talk and then leave me a comment about how annoying (half)hearing impaired people speak. REALLY. Went to sleep in a bad mood and now I'm awake in a bad mood, lmao.
> 
> June Favourites video will _not_ be pretty in the beginning, ha.


  	seriously people are so freaking rude!!! i honestly think that you speak extremely well, i can't believe that somebody would comment on that anyway!


----------



## mtrimier (Jun 29, 2011)

my day was fine until a wild cupcake truck appeared outside of the building where i work.

  	i bought two.

  	i massacred them.

  	muahahahahahaaa!


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 29, 2011)

ssaemblog said:


> This is one of those moments that make me irritated with the hearing community as a whole for a while.
> 
> Get _another_ comment on my videos with the "ugh, you annoy me by the way you speak." BS. Rip that girl a new one and then block her. I mean, really, I'm so glad you decided to waste your own time by listening to me talk and then leave me a comment about how annoying (half)hearing impaired people speak. REALLY. Went to sleep in a bad mood and now I'm awake in a bad mood, lmao.
> 
> June Favourites video will _not_ be pretty in the beginning, ha.


  	Don't pay attention to them. People are annoying, in general. They love to put people down just to make themselves feel better.
  	;o;

  	My day was ....eh. I failed my chemistry test lol granted, didn't study much for it so i wasn't expecting to ace it, either.
  	Gotta have to try harder for the next one.
  	Also have the biggest headache in the world.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 29, 2011)

Saemblog,

  	Literally ignore her/him and the comment with no reply and work towards not being in a bad mood because of it - really, their opinion doesn't matter in the least.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jun 29, 2011)

^^ How ridiculously rude is that! Don't even dignify that with a response - they aren't worth the tip of your pinky finger! Feel better knowing that they're just jealous that you're so talented and gorgeous.


----------



## katred (Jun 29, 2011)

ssaemblog said:


> This is one of those moments that make me irritated with the hearing community as a whole for a while.
> 
> Get _another_ comment on my videos with the "ugh, you annoy me by the way you speak." BS. Rip that girl a new one and then block her. I mean, really, I'm so glad you decided to waste your own time by listening to me talk and then leave me a comment about how annoying (half)hearing impaired people speak. REALLY. Went to sleep in a bad mood and now I'm awake in a bad mood, lmao.
> 
> June Favourites video will _not_ be pretty in the beginning, ha.


 [email protected]&k her, seriously. I can't even imagine why someone would leave a comment like that.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 30, 2011)

mtrimier said:


> my day was fine until a wild cupcake truck appeared outside of the building where i work.
> 
> i bought two.
> 
> ...


  	lol! i wish we had cupcake trucks here! or on second thoughts maybe it's best we don't! i'd be buying one every day!


----------



## rockin (Jun 30, 2011)

katred said:


> [email protected]&k her, seriously. I can't even imagine why someone would leave a comment like that.


	My face actually looks a couple of shades darker than my neck and chest at the moment, due to sun exposure (which I keep to a minimum - I only go out in it if I have to).  In winter, though, my face is very pale, and I'm often asked if I'm unwell LOL.


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 30, 2011)

Been so sleepy all day.... and have a killer stomach ache. not sure why.
  	Also not looking forward to next week  i'm getting 3 teeth pulled! THREE. ugh.


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm glad we don't, either. I'd end up buying far too many... that's bad for me. very bad! xD


----------



## Anneri (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't know why, but I've been tired and not quite myself today. When I came back from grocery shopping I wanted to put the toothbrushes I got into the freezer with the rest of the groceries. Ahem.
  	I'll go to bed early with a good book, I think!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 30, 2011)

Anneri said:


> I don't know why, but I've been tired and not quite myself today. When I came back from grocery shopping I wanted to put the toothbrushes I got into the freezer with the rest of the groceries. Ahem.
> I'll go to bed early with a good book, I think!


  	awww. i hope you are back to normal in the morning sweetie. perhaps it is the stress of your up coming interview that is making you a bit ... odd?


----------



## Anneri (Jun 30, 2011)

I think so too, Lou! On top of that I got some documents from my last job today, and contact with those people is always a bit stressful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Didn't you have an important day at work today? I hope everything went smoothly?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 30, 2011)

Anneri said:


> I think so too, Lou! On top of that I got some documents from my last job today, and contact with those people is always a bit stressful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	aww well i hope your stress ends very soon. and my day was stressful because i had to get my store ready for my area managers visit tomorrow. sadly because i have been stupidly short staffed i haven't finished doing everything that i want to do.


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 30, 2011)

Good day, good day.

  	Minus the fact that I haven't done any Chinese studying today and I still haven't finished writing letters, but that's my own fault, hah. I need to clear out the desk in the sunroom that has the broken desktop and turn it into a study desk. That way I won't be distracted by the TV as well. 

  	My Asian skincare goodies from sasa.com arrived in the mail! Too bad I can't use them until my birthday (July 16) but when that comes around, I'll share. Heck, I'll probably post pictures of all gifts in the haul thread when that comes. c= Swap package also came and I have MAC Swell Baby in my hands. 

	Gave my dad the list of goodies I want from Sephora for my birthday. It's a big-ish list but mostly contains items from the same lines, just... different shades. I don't wanna pull something out of the giftbag and automatically know what it is, so. c= I'm imagining him walking into the store by himself and it makes me laugh so hard. I'm sure he'll have fun in there.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 30, 2011)

Ha! @ssaemblog, he is gonna hate it in there. My husband says 'how do you know what's good? ... and finds it chaotic ... he actually got bumped by a couple of purses and thought it was barbaric lol !  I told him that in Sephora the way to surviving is: "move or be moved!" especially when the ladies are on a manic makeup mission lol!.

  	on second thought you should draw your dad a map!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 30, 2011)

ssaemblog said:


> Gave my dad the list of goodies I want from Sephora for my birthday. It's a big-ish list but mostly contains items from the same lines, just... different shades. I don't wanna pull something out of the giftbag and automatically know what it is, so. c= I'm imagining him walking into the store by himself and it makes me laugh so hard. I'm sure he'll have fun in there.


  	hee hee! i'm sure he will do your proud and get your goodies for you! my dad goes to the cco for me. it's quite funny - he goes in with a list and asks the sales lady if they have anything off my list. they run around looking for bits while he just stands their looking like he doesn't belong there!


----------



## ssaemblog (Jul 1, 2011)

HAHA, well, he said he's going to ask for help, so it'll be okay. 

  	I remember when I went to Ulta for the first time last year. He said he would buy me one thing for my birthday, so I wanted to find a really good concealer. I was walking around like crazy and he kept following me. Another guy was in there with his kids and my dad goes something like "Don't you just love being here?"

  	He's going to have more trouble trying to pick which items to buy rather than how to find them, hahahaha. 'Cos even though I have lots of items, it's just for variety and surprising me and I'm NOT expecting him to buy 500$ worth of cosmetics, lmfao. I had to make that clear over and over when Crazy Lady (aka my "mother") was like WTF WHY SO MANY OBJECTS.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 2, 2011)

check out the latest specktra blog post guys  Keep it clean kids

  	i hope everybody had a great start to their weekend! sadly i was working but now it is fun time! hee hee!


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 2, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> check out the latest specktra blog post guys  Keep it clean kids
> 
> i hope everybody had a great start to their weekend! sadly i was working but now it is fun time! hee hee!


	Awesome post! thanks for putting it up <3

  	So today was great so far  worked 9-4, now home. ate dinner. pizza didn't settle well with me, though


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy fourth of July to all who live here in America!

  	I'm about to go off for grilling and fireworks later  so very excited.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy fourth of July and belated Canada day to those who celebrate 

  	It's been a nice three day weekend for me. Last night I watched True Blood and this morning I woke up and made strawberry peach ice cream. I hate the patience you have to have for food to be done. I don't get to try it until tomorrow. Later I am going to go checkout the fireworks show.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 4, 2011)

kaliraksha said:


> Happy fourth of July and belated Canada day to those who celebrate
> 
> It's been a nice three day weekend for me. Last night I watched True Blood and this morning I woke up and made strawberry peach ice cream. I hate the patience you have to have for food to be done. I don't get to try it until tomorrow. Later I am going to go checkout the fireworks show.


	YUM! Strawberry peach ice cream sounds delish.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 5, 2011)

LittleMaryJane said:


> YUM! Strawberry peach ice cream sounds delish.


	it does! esp home made ice cream!! 

  	my day yesterday sucked but today is a new day and it's sunny and i am feeling happy.


----------



## Divinity (Jul 19, 2013)

Ok, I just had to rant.  I run a camper rental business with my husband.  I had a gal call this morning leaving a voicemail requesting the layout of the camper, amenities, etc so she can start planning for her trip.  She gives me the last name and dates.  I can't find a reservation for her camper.  I'm looking through e-mails, the reservation system, everything.  When we get a booking, everyone gets a confirmation number - just like a flight.  I finally find her husband's name on our wait list.

  	I remember speaking with him in April about this camper we were getting and how I would contact him when we bought it so he could reserve it.  I contact him in May and he says he needs to talk to the wife.  He calls a month later and it's booked.  Disappointed, he leaves his name and number on our waitlist for a cancellation.

  	Flash back to the present.  I call his wife back and explain all this.  She swears up and down he gave me a credit card and that he had a reservation.  She has two kids that were looking forward to this trip, etc etc.  I apologized and told her I made it clear to him I did not have a camper available and re-iterated the situation.  She tells me she isn't happy and that she will never use my company again.....not that she used me in the first place....ugh.  My staff and I are convinced her husband doesn't have the balls to admit he messed up....but still....why should I get treated like poo?


----------

